# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh....part 22



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

just a quicky, Elaine - IF we beat Motherwell on Tuesday at Fir Park, we'll be playing Dundee at Tynecastle on the 2nd.  Hope that helps.  Will try and remember to tell you the score on Tuesday  

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi gilrs sorry just a quicky as not even started packing and scotts mum got wee one for next hour so better get on.   just to say got dye scan this morning just got home so is def a polyp or something there so they are going to operate when i get back

elaine how did you get on this morning? i was in waiting room this morning with dh were sitting with our back to the desk, not sure if i saw you. i breast fed for 4 months, have lost a stone from what i was before i got preg but that quite alot for me. 

jayne hope we win net few games have been rubbish at mo

doodler hope embries are doing well

vonnie good luck for ec tomorrow

caroline anne  africa sounds lovely


emwee they handled that badly honey sending you a big hug, so glad the babba left has a strong heartbeat, good luck for a smooth preg


dawn not long until your trip now, i will be home by then  hope you have a fab time


maz/ donna/ mimou/ katerina/ kat and everyone i have missed hope you are all well and will speak when i get home

kirsty xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just on quickly to post so I can find you all later and post properly 

*Kirsty* - I must have missed you this morning because when I was in DP and I were also sitting with our back to the desk  I hope you have a lovely time and glad you finally got your test sorted. I have known women with multiple babies to lose a lot of weight after breastfeeding. I hope you can get to the bottom of things soon 

*Jayne* - thanks very much for the results 

Just some quick feedback: miraculously my lining was only 2.9mm so I'm back on the happy hormones  Think I'll need to improve my dexterity with mixing the Menopur though  You certainly wouldn't know I once trained as a Nurse 

Catch up properly later 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Sorry not to have posted for a while - have been keeping up with all of you!  

Elaine - hurrah for the happy hormones!!    Don't follow my first Menopur example.... Was so pleased with myself that I had done all the mixing and got myself all set for the 1st ever self injection (hadn't done the Buserlin down reg) and jabbed it in, only to notice as I was about to plunge that I had forgetten to remove all the air.... nearly half a syringe full about to go in!  

Doodler - hope you are going OK.  Fab news on your bumper crop.  Hope there is good news as to their development waiting for you when I get back.

I know there is loads more to catch up on... so sorry for not having more time now.  Hope all OK with EC today Vonnie (and that you conked out this time!??).  Kirsty have a great holiday - sorry to hear of your troubles.  Hi to everyone else - promise will get back on soon!

Love Jo xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quikcie from me

Jo - great to hear fromyou - how you and your bump?  

Elaine - yeah, happy hormones!   Congrats on getting your sanity back!  Grow follies grow    


Kirsty - glad you got your test in the end, and they've found out whats going on.  Hope you have a fab holiday and can relax and get some 'you' time.

Hello and big hugs to everyone
Dawnxx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi everyone, just a quickie from me too.

Elaine - yay!  Glad to hear you are finally on the happy hormones!

Kirsty - I had a polyp removed and it was quite straight forward so dont worry about it and enjoy your holiday.

Vonnie - hope EC went well today. 

Emily - sorry to hear your news and that the dr gave you a hard time. Tak care.

Doodler - hope you are home safe, fingers crossed for good news.

Hope everyone else is well, sorry am out of time and trying to catch up.

Chook


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just been reading all of your messages.  Have not been on here for about a year..... my dp and I were trying to adopt but were turned down.  DP has had visectomy 15 years ago..... we went to Bupa and doctor there suggested ICSI.  We are a bit bewildered about it all just now - had an appointment two days ago with Dr Raja and signed lots of forms, gave bloods, I got a scan.... 
DP has to have op to get sperm from him about May time and (providing that is successful) I will start treatment in July!  
Dont really know much else yet about the whole thing but feeling quite excited..... apart from the fact I have to cut out my wine intake (which lately has been far too much!!).

Decided its my birthday next week so will drink up till then and then cut down!

Hope you dont mind me coming on here but delighted to see other girls at ERI.  Its all a bit daunting at the moment!!

Good luck to you all

Look forward to chatting.

xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

give you all a fresh page and you fill it 
vonnie- how did EC go? 

mimou- hows d/r? hope you're not suffering mood swings too much 

dawn- very impressed with your gym going- you're going to look gorge on the beach 

kirsty- glad they at least found the polyp so it can be treated but what a nightmare with the painful attempts- can sympathise as been there. Does that explain the weight loss though? Worried about you- have a great holiday. 

emily- that was shockingly badly handled at your scan- no matter that you still have one baby theres always a senses of loss for what might have been with the other- even true  when its just an embryo at a preimplantation stage.good news that all well with baby now though 

ebony- sorry to hear you were turned down for adoption- maybe you could share more with us at some point. You'll find lots of info on fertility friends- it is very bewildering at first- you quickly have to become an expert!good luck. You should have good odds if the only problem is your partners vasectomy 

elaine- great news you're on happy hormones now!!! is your first scan mon? grow follies grow!!!  

caroline anne- I found that 2 cycle a year is as much as I could cope with-its good to have time in between to recover emotionally( as well as you can!) and move other things forward- a holiday is a great idea

hi to max, jan,chook, jayne,, jo,kat, katerina and everyone else.

No day 5 results to report as they're waiting till today day 6 which means hanging off till anytime tonight with the time difference but the day 3 results were good for us- 3 looked like they wouldn't carry on but the remainder were 7-8 cell grade 1 and 2- I never had more than 2 grade 2 embryos at edinburgh  and never a grade 1 before so clearly the new protocol is making a big difference in the quality. Doesn't mean any will be genetically normal but at least i feel like its been a good shot this time.
I came home to bad news though-mum has a lung shadow which may be cancerous.She has no risk factors apart from age and we're hoping that if it does turn out to be cancer that they've caught it very early-she went in for a bowel scan?! and came out with a lung problem- Everything else on scan was normal and the shadow is small. Honestly its one of my worst nightmares coming true  Puts waiting on embryo results into perspective...

dxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone

Just a quickie – I hope everyone is doing fine.  Vonnie – hope EC went really well  !  Sorry not to have read the recent posts properly 

I’m feeling a bit all over the place – AF arrived earlier than I expected – though on time, kinda, which is good, but I’m a bit stressed about treatment coming up a few weeks earlier than I expected.  That meant I was at the hospital today for a pre-treatment scan, and I got the third degree about why I was going for a fresh cycle not FET and pessimistic views about the risk I’d just get OHSS again and have to freeze all.  Sometimes they seem very unsympathetic!    “Better to do thaw now and come back and come back and do a fresh cycle this tim next year when I’ll be a bit older (lower risk) but nowhere near too old…”  But that’s my life!!!!    We left it that I’d talk to DH about it and make a decision next Thursday when we’re due to see Dr Menezes for a follow up appointment anyway.  Lots of thinking to do…  

It also sounded as if there were different options for the treatment – short rather than long protocol – so I can’t work out what sort of timetable I’d be on… 

Have a good weekend – I’m going down south to see DH’s folks which should be nice but busy.  Hope I’ll be feeling more sorted by the time I come back!

Love  Katerina


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi girls, just to say we have 4 blast frozen and being tested- just a 6 wk wait now though last time got results in 2 wks. keep your fingers crossed at least 1 is normal.... dx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

doodler - hoooray !!! very good news indeed. So sorry to heaR your worries about your mum. Please try not to worry until the full picture becomes clear. We had a really similar thing this time last year when my mum had hearing loss, ended up going for a scan to be told she had a tumour on the lining of her brain. I could not stop crying ( eventful year last year for me !) , but so luckily, it isn't malignant , and further tests show that it has calcified edges , isn't growing or causing symptoms. She has to go for regular checks but things like this really put things into perspective and make you cherish all of the wonderful things and people that love us in our lives, and basically , count our blessings in the here and now . Thinking of you and sending big  

Elaine - wooo - hooo cycle buddy ! I too have begun happy hormones! Can you tell ? I just can't stop skipping around , full of the joys of spring ...  ( well I feel a bit better!) I think et should be between the 5th and 8th of Feb so testing a week after my birthday.

Vonnie - how's tricks ? Hope you are resting up, getting properly pampered and things are going swimmingly. Sending lots of      to you both.

Katerina - sorry about crap consult. Excuse me for being cynical about their plan, but I'm absolutely ANCIENT and I got ohss ! So there ! I hope you can work out what to do without too much stress .

Hello Ebony - good luck with your tx.

Happy Weekend to you all Dawn, jo, maz,jayne, chook etc
xxxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Doodler - great you are home!  Was so thrilled to read the news of your embies but so sorry to hear the upset you are having regarding your Mum.  I hope you get good news on both fronts sooner rather than later.  It is the waiting that is the worst bit - mind goes into overdrive.      Thinking of you.

Mimou - sorry not to have caught up with you sooner but great that you too are on the happy juice as well    I'm an Aquarian too - really hope that February brings this board lots of happy news.  

Katerina - dilemmas dilemmas and must be hard when the conflicting advice comes now when you are presumably all set for the fresh cycle.  Not sure what I would do but I hope you can reach a decision that is right for you both and that once the road is set there is no other "input" to throw you from that path.  Good luck with everything!

Vonnie - hope all is good with you.  

Jayne - thinking of you and your forthcoming cycle.  You have no doubt had a tough time coming to your decision and I wish you all the best for this cycle.  Sorry can't check back through the posts to see when you are starting!  Fine bargain on the designer dress!

Hi to everyone else - Dawn, Chook, Emily, Ebony, Caroline Anne, Maz, Elaine - hope you are all good. Really must get cracking loads to do and meeting some friends later.  Have a good weekend!

Jo xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello!  My cold has more or less gone, but I have now totally lost my voice!    All I can manage is a particularly feeble whisper.  DH is loving it.    I can't remember ever experiencing this before and it's driving me nuts.  I'm a teacher - I live to talk!  

On the positive side, I have managed to shift another 2lbs, so things are moving in the right direction for me.   Slowly but surely wins the race...

Doodler, I'm really pleased to hear about your blasts.  I have crossed my fingers, toes, arms, legs and eyes for you (not sure I can stay like this for six weeks though...  ).  Really hope it's good news.    I'm also really sorry to hear about your mum.  I hope it proves not to be serious.  

Elaine and Mimou - hope all is going well.  Due to my inexperience with such things, I have no clue how long you spend on the happy drugs,    but I'm glad you're both there now!  

Kirsty, enjoy your trip!  Hope you can put some weight on soon, and that removing the polyp isn't traumatic.  Thinking of you.

Ebony, nice to see you here.    You're quite right - enjoy your birthday!  

Katerina, hope you've managed to come to a decision about fresh vs FET.  

Vonnie, I hope that EC went well.

I'll try to remember everyone - hello to Chook, Dawn, Jayne, Jannie, Jo, Maz, Emily, Kat (how are you honey?), Izzy, Caroline Anne.  I'm sure I'll have missed someone - it's not personal!

C xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Doodler - great news re your blasts.  Really sorry to hear about your mum  , hope you dont have too long to wait for good news.   

Mimou -glad to hear you are well on the happy drugs!  

Katerina - sorry to hear AF came early, hope you manage to come to a decision and that you enjoy your weekend away.  

Clarabelle - well done on the weight loss (have also posted on the other thread).

Ebony - welcome to the thread, sorry to hear you were turned down for adoption.  Its crazy how hard it is for some of us to become parents.

Hope you all have a good weekend.  Hello, Jo, Vonnie, Elaine, Dawn, Jayne, Maz, Kirsty, Emily and everyone else.

Chook


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you're enjoying your weekend so far.

Have spent most of the day cleaning and tidying the house as have the in-laws coming for dinner tomorrow!  Although managed to sneak out to get some holiday money and a couple of books to read on the plane/beach!!    Can you tell I'm excited about my holiday already!!

Emwee - how you doing hun?  Hope you and DH are looking after each other, and can start to think about the future and your wee bean.

Ebony - welcome to our wee thread!  Sorry to hear about being turned down for adoption, that must have been hard for you both.  There a re a few girls on here going through ICSI, including myself, so feel free to ask questions, we'll try our best to answer them.  My DH also went through sperm retrieval op - as he woke up from his anesthetic he said 'well thats me done my bit then'!!   When they retrieve the sperm they store it in wee tiny straws, and try to get enough for a couple of treatments - think my DH got 5 straws.  So hopefully your DP will only have to go through things once.  Wishing you lots of luck for your treatment when it comes round   

Doodler - wow, well done you on your blasts, thats fab news  Will keep fingers and toes crossed for you over the next 6 weeks.  Sorry to hear about your mum, I know its hard, but try not to let your mind run wild until you know what the full picture is.  Thinking of you, sending big hugs to you and your mum   

Katerina - Can't believe how unsympathetic they can be at ERI sometimes, they really need to see things from our point of view sometimes!  Hope you and DH are able to come to a decision over the weekend -once your mind is set, don't let them try to sway you!   Sending you a big  

Mimou - yeah happy hormones for you!  Hope you're still skipping around!

Clarabelle - well done you on your weight lose - keep up the good work!  Don't worry, I'm sure you'll make up for all the quite time once you get your voice back!

Chook - how you doing hun?  Any more news on starting treatment?

Jo - hope you managed to get everything done today, have a fab time with your friends.

Elaine - hope the happy hormones have well and truly kicked in!  Grow follies grow    

Vonnie - hope you're doing ok petal.  Any news on ET?

Hello to Maz, Jayne, Lanky, Kat, Kirsty, Jola, Jannie, nic1000, ozzie Jan, and all my other FF's!  Hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Dawnxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Been awol for a bit.  EC went well on Thursday got two more than last time which I was happy about, wasn't out of it but didn't really bother me.

ET was yesterday and it went smoothly, so I am officially pupo with 2 grade 2 embies on board.  Been taking it easy but decided to take Dr Raja advice asnd surrund myself with positive thought and laughter.  Only downside was the embroyolist thought the embies were a bit slow but I'm not getting stressed about it.

Doodler, glad to have you back sounds as if you had a good trip.  Sorry to hear about your Mum. hope everything goes okay.

Will back on later but hello to everyone and thanks for all you positive thoughts. here's to the 2ww.

Vonnie xx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Just a short message to say HURRAY to Vonnie for being PUPO - well done!  Sending you lots and lots of    .  What are you plans to fill your days with laughter? - I like the thought of that!

Thinking of you too Doodler and your mum, that must be a big worry, extra tough because of all the other things you have happening at the moment.   Hope that blasties are developing well.

Sorry for short post - wishing everyone else lots of     wherever you are on your journey.

Love Janniexx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

vonnie - well done ! hope the 2ww is  speedy and fun filled!Keeping things crossed that this is the one for you !!!  

   sorry, I am going to moan now .... 

i started oestrogen tablets on friday to thicken up lining ready for fet, but I have been bleeding quite a bit 
I am worried that things are going wrong again. (last time around it was total confusion about when I should start progesterone and it ended up with me being phoned at school and told to go straight home and start pessaries. When I said that I did'nt want anything like that to happen this time around, I was told-"well we haven't really had anyone in your situation before   !!)

This time when I phoned today they said "well you probably haven't been quite fully downregged because your lining measured 4mm" AAArrggh !!  I would much rather have done buserelin another week to be confident that all is as it should be .
Am really losing faith that this is going to work  I have to wait and see if the bleeding and cramping stops by the end of the week and then they will decide what to do  

I feel better for getting that off my chest. Moaning over (but still worried....)  Very sorry ...

big hugs to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello Mimou - every stage of this ttc journey is stressful isn't it  I am so sorry about your bleeding and cramping - last thing you need when this bit of the process should be straightforward- can you get back on the phone to the hospital tomorrow and ask for more information as to what might be happening, and whether they should scan you/go back to the buserlin? The womb lining stuff seems to be really hard to understand  - mine never seems to get very thick though it clears out well. Sending you a big hug - its not over yet  

*Vonnie* - so glad you are PUPO! Relax and enjoy it (I think I managed that for the first week at least!) 

*Elaine* - how are you hon? I've lost track but EC must be coming up fast? Hope its all going well 

*Doodler* - that is such good news about your blasts. It is so reassuring that the clinic can learn from last time and give you such a good chance. Hoping that there are some good ones among them and the results come quickly. So sorry to hear about your mum, and hope there is good news soon and you can support each other.   

*Dawn* - that holiday ticker looks great! Not long at all now . And does your FET start as soon as you get back?

Thanks for all the good wishes after my moan on Friday. I had a busy though nice weekend away, and am straight into preparation for a weekend full of house guests... However, i have persuaded my boss to give me Wednesday off, and the week now looks a lot better! Spent the weekend agonising about whether to do a FET or fresh cycle and coming round to FET. It does have a chance, and costs a lot less, and might only delay a full cycle by 3 months, if I'm very lucky (but not lucky enough for the FET to work!) I don't know 

Lots of love to everyone on our little thread,

Katerina


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Vonnie - thats fab news, congrats on being PUPO.  Here's to a 2ww full of laughter, sending you lots of    

Mimou - Oh hun, sorry to hear they seem to be messing you around again!    Try not to loose hope, hang in there and see what happens later in the week     .  Might be your body's way of making sure its reading for ET and wonderful things that lie ahead   

Katerina - glad you had a good weekend, although can't believe you've got another busy one lined up!  When I called to confirm my FET slot, they told me they had chancged their policy and only do medicated FET's now, so not sure if that might have an impact on your plans.  I'm sure they'll confirm things on Wednesday to help you make your decision.  I'm hoping to have my first appt for my FET when I get back, so almost wish ing my holiday away - but not quite!   Sending you a big   and lots of     for your sppt.

Big hugs and    to us all
Dawnxx


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi girls - have been working hard and had no time for reading far less posting. Hope all is giong well with all of you at your various stages.

I'm feeling blue  - maybe someone can cheer me up (and it might cheer all of us up)...dh and I went in for an appointment at the ERI last week - it was a really depressing experience - not becasue of anyhting that they said about our case - in fact they didn't even see us properly in the end - it turned out that the appointment had been made in error, so we had both taken an afternoon off work for no reason - it was depressing just because they messed up and were totally unapologetic - the rceptionist there is SO RUDE! and the waiting room stinks of cigarette smoke and the place is just....depressing. and I have just been reading all your posts - sounds like both Twiggy and Emily have had rough experiences there lately...
I'm beginning to fel that even though its a long way to go I should go back to the GCRM in Glasgow - they were lovely there.

Tell me I'm wrong! Would love to hear positive stories aboout the ERI!
jx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

a quick post, so that I am linked to the new thread - second page already - you ladies chat for scotland !!  

Anyway, am trying to manage my FF addiction and hence another short post from me.

DH had SA today, results and last years succesful/unsuccesful ICSI will be discussed on Friday. Will tell you all about it on the weekend.

Love to you all.  

Caroline Anne


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, sitting at home, supposedly marking.  Still completely mute    Thank goodness for text messaging/message boards!  I was at the doctor's yesterday, and he reckoned that in young   fit    people like me, it should clear up of its own accord, but obviously I have to rest it and I can't teach 30 teenagers with no voice, so I have to stay home.  What a pity.  

Vonnie, delighted to hear you're PUPO, and not stressing!  Well done.  Sending you lots and lots of    

Caroline Anne, fingers crossed for positive results on Friday.  Hope the discussion is helpful.

Jola, I can't say very much, but I've usually found the staff there to be lovely, and very supportive.  Occasionally I've been disappointed or fed up, but having not been through any tx yet (although doing my best to get there) I can't give you a full answer.  All I can say is that I have read good and bad things on here - maybe the staff are all suffering the mid-winter blues at the moment, hence the run of problems?  I hope someone else can do a better job of reassuring you/helping you decide...

Katerina, busy, busy!  Glad you've reached a decision.

Mimou, I hope the bleeding and cramping has settled down.  Thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else!

C xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Jola

I've had six treatments at the NRIE and I have to say I have been very happy there.  I think Dr Thong is very good and although I have been tempted to go elsewhere by what others have said on FF - I've always spoken to Dr Thong about whatever the latest thing I'm thinking about is...and he always answers my questions sincerely and with reassuarance.  I'm starting there for our final attemt tomorrow.  I'd definitely give it my recommendation...but then I think everyone has to make up their own mind.  Good luck with whatever you decide.  

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
     some fairy dust to cheer us all up!

Vonnie- fantastic news! Hope you manage to stay sane during 2ww  All the luck in the world  

Mimou- I'm so mad with ERI for messing you about- what do they mean they've never treated someone like you before  thats what they do!!! Anyway hope it isn't stressing you out do much but do press for more info about what is going on and what the options are- you could even phone to speak to Dr Thong for his opinion if you've not had it already or you're not clear on anything.Hope it all calms down soon  

clarabelle- what a shame you're still voiceless  hope it clears up soon- you're the second teacher on FF i know who's voiceless. My DH has been in bed since frid with some awful throat lurgy- he's soaking the bedding with fever- thank goodness our cycle is over and his spermies are less important at this stage!

katerina- there sure are lots of positives from FET- what I would say about only medicated FET- though I know its horrible going through the drugs( don't I know it!) there is some research which suggests its more successful than a natural cycle- apparently the window of implantation is very narrow and its very hard to predict correctly with a natural cycle- so thats a positive thing. Can i ask how old you are? If you were 35 or over I'd suggest thinking about getting as many eggs as possible harvested while you're young i.e. a fresh cycle, the frosties aren't going anywhere but having said that its just my tuppence worth and you have to consider all your circumstances. you'll make the right choice for you  

Caroline anne- hope frid goes well 

dawn- you're ticker counting down is making me excited about your holiday never mind you  Can i come in your suitcase? I know we keep going away but its always for b****y treatment- not the same as chilling on the beach...aaahhh  

maz- how are you babes? how has your architect performed? DH has had a horrendous experience with his which you'd think would be impossible considering he is an architect himself. Hope yours has been good whats your due date

Jola- I'm sorry you've had a negative experience with ERI- i have to say on the whole we had a lovely experience with them apart from the Drs not being very informative or a bit too quick. Mind you for a couple of cycles we had the same nurse or two from start to finish which helps build a relationship- sadly one or two of the great nurses have left but you'll find most are lovely. I tried not to have any dealings with the receptionist as she is a bit cool.I found I was less happy with them when I was particularly down which is only natural- its such a stressful experience having to go there in the first place.Hope they go up in your estimation soon as theres nothing worse than going through this if you have no confidence you're being looked after.Mind you the consultant I saw at Dundee was horrendous compared to any Dr at ERI so i counted my blessings after that. Chin up babes 

Jannie- hi there! how are you getting on? 

I'm trying not to think  negatively about mum until we know more-easier said than done- thanks for all your support  I think af is starting and the clinic want me back on the pill(  which makes me feel ill) on a holding pattern with a view to ET in March.The hope is that we can put back one of the tested embryos if we get a normal one and if not use the lonely wee slow coach we have frozen from last time which doesn't inspire any confidence, but i suppose we've got to give it a try. its the thought of all the immune drug infusions etc to get to the point of ET which is difficult.What if it doesn;t defrost and i've paid for all the drugs.....  They do have a 95% thaw rate.... so much to think about but I;m of to think about lunch now!

dx


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Clarabelle, Jayne and Doodler for encouragement about the ERI. I think I ma just worried that they will make me fel rushed and pushed along in a conveyor belt - and if I am going to be paying VAST sums of money (i am eligible for NHS treatment but, of course, will be too old by the time I get to the top of the list), maybe I would prefer to be somewhre that theey actually treat you as if you are spending vast sums of money. But I hope - that's just superficial. 

Ok - another question - anyone ever been to Mulberry house for fertility issues? (its a complementary health sort of place).

Good vibes to all 
Jx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Jola

I went to see Lena for accupuncture for my last cycle.  My cycle wasn't successful but I thought Lena was really good and I liked her a lot.  

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh that was my next question-I thought i might try someone different for accupuncture this cycle and couldn't remember who everyone else liked! lena... 

Jola-I was told the same about waiting times( 2.5 yrs at the time) but i still had my name on the NHS list and lo and behold completely out the blue they said i was at the top of the list  after a year and a half just before I turned 38.They paid for my second cycle and would have paid for the third had i not told them I'd moved to Fife. It doesn't seem to be a completely transparent system so make sure your name is on the list just in case. I'd started going to the infertility clinic when I was 33 and had waited nearly a year and a half to have all the tests completed before they passed me onto the IVF clinic.
If you're not happy with one Dr you can always ask the nurses if you can see another where possible? For what its worth( and I'm not saying put up with bad treatment- if you feel its bad then it is- everyone elses experience is irrelevant and I do know people who've had unpleasant experiences with ERI)BUT, I'm paying mega bucks to be treated in Vegas and you're very much on a conveyor belt and the nurses are crap compared to Scotland- no touchy feely stuff at all.But I guess I'm paying to see the top guy in the field that I need...he's nice but he's so busy he doesn't remember who you are really.

jayne-was accupuncture with Lena painful? Some believe in jiggling the needles more than others don't they?I'm lookign for a painless experience this time!

dx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

hi all.

im sorry to read that some o you are having a hard time re the staff.  i never had such a problem, they have always been loveely infact!  im popping in tomorrow as i have stuff to drop off else where in the hospital.  i know what you mean re things like weight as i had to loose a lot of weight, and i did. it was bloody hard going, and i ended up a bit still off target..................

i hope everyone is doing well at staying sne (hahaha, i turned into a basketcase! UNTIL i was put on the drugs, then i was fine!)

love michelle


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Michelle

I was there today and was looking out for you.  

My drugs came in a green bag....imagine giving a green bag to a Hearts season ticket holder!!!    Still the maroon one was no good so no harm in trying  

Hope you're all snuggled up at home on this miserable night  

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend.  That's me half way through and mot much to report in the way for aches and pains.  Been really busy so not really had much time to think about it apart from last night when the doubts started seeping in!!

Been feeling well apart from the twings from the cyclogest, but I'm living to deal with it.  Only one side effect is the fact that I haven't been to the loo for a Nr2 since Monday and wondered if anyone else has had this (I know TMI).  Also now having to wear the button of my jeans popped when in the house but not sure if its down to the fact that I haven't been to the loo or the fact the Xmas weight may be starting to pile on.

Anyway babysitting my god daughter at the mo so hoping the kiddy vibes float to my tummy and our embies.

Taks care as I better go as spag bol is probably getting chucked aound my kitchen

Vonnie


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Jambo said:


> Michelle
> 
> I was there today and was looking out for you.
> 
> ...


lmao!!!!! so does that mean if it works   you will convert then??    My family all are Jambos too, unfortunatly when my Granny died, we had to bury her at Easter Rd..............we joke that we have a spy in enemy territory   hope all goes well with green bag.
Didnt get to hospital yesterday, wee man had drs due to crappy bowels  going tomorrow in the afternoon though.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

lanky you have such a way with words    

jayne i have to say i had a little chuckle when you mentioned your bag    seriously though i hope it is really lucky this time.

vonnie glas to see your staying sane & about the numbers two's i think its pretty common  

doddler hope everythings okay with you & yours.

hope everybodys okay

take care

donna xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

ozzie said:


> hi ladies
> 
> lanky you have such a way with words
> 
> donna xx


Thank you! Sometimes that way with words can get me into big trouble...................usally with M-I-L (grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!)

Hope you are keeping well.

How is everyone doing?

Im terrible with the personnals, but rest assured (cos I_ know_ you were worried ) I do think about you all, why else do you think Im on here all the blooming time. IVF, its a hard habit to break.


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello

I hope you're all well and ready to enjoy the WEEKEND!

Just a quick update on where I'm at - i had a long consultation on Thursday with Dr Menezes (new to me, female & part time in the unit), who was much franker but more understanding than I'd found other doctors - she seemed to know what was worrying me and while she couldn't reassure us on everything, she gave us a lot of confidence.  I've still got nagging doubts about a few things, but I think i'm just a worrier/control freak   and I would have whatever the scenario was, solve one problem, i'll move straight onto the next.  So I'm going to try and trust that they have our best interests at heart (which 95% of me is sure of any way) and try and stop worrying   (Overall i'm happy with the clinic - some nurses are more sympathetic than others, but there are some real gems, and though sometimes the staff are a bit brusque (sp?) their success rates seem to speak for themselves.)

So we're going for a FET now, exactly as before.  They said that once the embryos were thawed and developing there was little/no difference to fresh ones and given ours have proved they can thaw well we just have to hang in there and try again.  We're going to thaw all ten and try to go to blastocyst with them, and the clinic are also happy to re-freeze any spare ones if they are good quality.  My only slight niggle is that they will only do single blast transfer and I know other clinics do double, which would give a higher chance.  But rationally I can understand we shouldn't be risking twins (but i'd be prepared to!) and the odds of us having two good blasts aren't high so it is unlikely to come to that....!

I start down-regging on 6 Feb, probably heading for ET around 11-13 March!  Now focussing on de-stressing as much as possible 

Sorry for all the me-stuff - it feels good to write it down.  Thinking about you all at your different stages.  Caroline - how was your appt yesterday?  Hope it helped you and DH   and you can get on and plan a super holiday too. Jayne - when do you start your drugs?  Mine were in a boring blue bag   

I've just started acupuncture with Lena as well, and am finding it relaxing.  I'm not needlephobic at all, but it doesn't seem to hurt.  She only wiggles the needles a bit until you can feel them and when I found one sore, moved it straight back.  She does seem to be quite fully booked and i'm not always able to get convenient appts - have to get some booked ahead next time.

All the best to everyone,

Katerina x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

I know...

this place is a very bad habit  

Lanky did you get to the hospital after all? and is the "wee man" any better?  There'll be NO converting, green bag or not...this one really is naff  

Donna, great to hear from you. How are you keeping?

Vonnie, are you still sane?    It really is tough isn't it?  What have you been doing with yourself?

Doodler, I didn't find acupuncturetoo painful but often my leg would jump when the needle went in as it was in the right place    I liked Lena very much but it costs so much money (I was going weekly for three months and it cost £35 a session back then that we're not doing it this time)  You've done so much to give this your very best I'm sure you can do no more  

Jola, have you had any more thoughts about Mulberry House?  I also went to the other acupuncturist there when Lena went off on maternity leave and she was nice too

Clarabelle, are you feeling any better?  I hope you feel good enough to enjoy the weekend

Caroline Anne, how did your meeting go yesterday?  Were the results good?  What did they say about your last ICSI?  I hope it went well

Jannie, Dawn, Mimou, Katerina, Chook, Jo - what are you all up to this weekend?  I was at a friends last night for a Burns Supper and Stuart and I are having haggis tonight too!

Just one last piece of gossip before I go...I've been spending again!  I bought a tan leather Tommy Hilfiger jacket from Jenners on Sunday.  £400 reduced to £120...it would have been rude not to  

Think I need to hide my credit card...

Take carea and have a great weekend

Jayne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Katerina, glad to hear that you now had a solid plan...

I think I'll be about a wek after you so we might be 2ww buddies  

Take care and try to relax

Jayne


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks Jayne - here's to lots of luck in March!

Have a good weekend


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

hooray for the weekend !!!!

Katerina - glad to hear you have settled on a plan and are happy and confident about it . Wishing you good luck with destressing and hoping everything goes smoothly for you .

Jayne - hooray for you with the new designer labels - it has been scientifically proven that retail therapy is highly effective , reduces stress and negativity (well we could  pretend it has .. ) 

Elaine - how are you doing - how are you coping with stims ? Thankyou so much for the lovely message. I can't explain how much you helped me to feel better. I had reached a real low point earlier this week. We had inspectors in at school and everybody was going demented with ludicrous preparation and stress, parent's evening, leaking central heating in our flat as well as my bleeding after starting hrt tablets. FF really are the only people who can understand. I am trying not to tell anyone about this cycle as I found it quite hard last time to tell people when it did not work, so my frinds in the computer are a godsend ! I am still bleeding a tiny bit ( sorry tmi ) but have been on the phone again to eri and they tell me it is all nothing to worry about and 'keep taking the tablets...' So, like Katerina, I have to have faith in their judgement and confidence that it is the right thing to do. I am back for a lining check next friday so will see what happens then.
Elaine - hope you are doing ok and are having a relaxing weekend - are you having e/c next week ?   

Doodler - hope 6ww is going fast  - now 5ww ??

Vonnie - not long to go now - whendo you test ? I really hope you are coping ok with week 2 and are keeping your poor mind occupied with nice positive, distracting things.      

have a lovely weekend , big hugs to you all xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

I hope your enjoying your weekend - got the fright of my life when the alarm went off at 7.30 this morning!  I had forgotten to switch it off yesterday and almost got out of bed thinking it was Friday again - was the best feeling in the world when I realised it was Sat   

Jola - sorry you've been feeling a bit blue, and had such a bad experience at ERI.  Sometimes I wish they had comments cards so we could give them a few pointers on customer care!    Although I've had a few moments with some of the Dr's, the nurses are great and really supportive through the treatment.  It won't take you long to get to know the staff, and feel comfortable there.  AS Doodler says, it doesn't matter what everyone else thinks, it's about where you feel comfortable to go through your journey.  Hope you're feeling better  

AnneS - How did your appt go on Fri?  Hope you got the answers you were looking for, and can now plan for the future  

Clarabelle - How's the voice?  Hope you're feeling better  

Doodler - Sorry no more room in my suitcase, think I'll need another one for the journey home, for all the shopping I plan to do!  Can you tell me where you say the research on medicated FET?  After my last appt, we had planned on a natural FET, mostly because it worked the last time, so hoping my body likes it better with no drugs!  But after your post, I'm starting to wonder!  Hope you're keeping sane on your 6ww, got fingers and toes crossed for you.  If you're ET is in March, we might be 2ww buddies!  

Jayne - how's your green bag?   Well done you on another bargain - I'm very impressed!  Seen any nice evening dresses on your trawl of the shops?  I'm trying to get a posh dress for the Gala dinner when we're in Hawaii - really should have looked over Christmas, can't get anything at this time of the year!

Vonnie - wow more that half way through 2ww!  Well done you on keeping sane.  I think the lack of No2's can be a symptom of the  pessaries, although I know a few ladies (including me!) who've had that with a BFP!  Hope your hanging in there, when do you test?      

Katerina - congrats on having a plan of action in place.  I'm a bit of a worrier/control freak too, so find it very frustrating putting my future in someone else's hands!  Hopefully you'll not need it, but are you on the list for a fresh cycle too?  Depending on whether I go for a natural of medicated FET, I might be cycle buddie with you too!    

Elaine - how are you getting on with your happy hormones?  Hope follies are growing well and your all set for EC soon.  Sending you lots of     and  

Going through a bit of a strange time at the minute.  Have been feeling really positive and ready for getting bake on that rollercoaster again.  But have to get through next week first - I would have been due my twins next week, so has come as a bit of a blow to my confidence and positivity  .  We've both got he day off on Thursday, so hoping to have a duvet day, or treat ourselves to something nice, but in no way can compensate for what we should be getting that day.  Sorry for being on a downer, just not sure who else would understand whats going through my brain at the minute.

Take care everyone
Dawn xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
hope you're having a good weekend- though i think we'll have to lock up Jayne from the shops 

Dawn-I should have been more explicit hon- all i meant was that my consultant's preference is for medicated FET because he says in his experience finding the exact window of opportunity is tricky- he probably has other reasons for medicating  too though as most of the patients he sees personally are from out of State or abroad so you need to be medicated.I'll check to see if he's published anything on it....as you know none of the consultants agree on very much!I'm sure unmedicated must work too or clinics wouldn't use it.I think it must just make life harder for the clinic with timings etc.Hope we will be cycle buddies    I would much prefer to do unmedicated- think I have to be on d/r for 24 days- at least most of it is on half dose!Its going to be a tough week next week for you both- so hard not to think what might have been.I'm so sorry it didn't work out as it should have 

mimou-hope you're feeling a bit more optimistic- its so hard to keep chipper through the whole thing and you wouldn't be human if you were They must have people with a little breakthrough bleeding quite often-last cycle I bled for more than 6 weeks even into stims which freaked me so on FET cycle it wouldn't surprise me....

Hello to everyone else and good luck to those cycling- keep us posted with your news.Started the pill today- if all else fails we can transfer our wee frostie in March so trying to plan for just that- not very optimistically- keep telling myself to think of it as a holiday with a slight option for coming home pregnant.... 

dx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

very quiet around here.............

Dawn - thinking of you this week - it is going to be very tough for both of you. You sound like you have got a good plan with thursday's chill day and most especially much with hulatastic trip to Hawaii- am just imagining  swaying palms, sipping cocktails, blissful beaches ...... can't bear it , too envious  

Vonnie - how are you doing chick ? Hope you are not going too loopo with 2ww ordeal. Hoping you will get good news soon    .sending big hugs and positive vibes for a good result soon.

Elaine - how you doing cycle buddy ?   

big hugs to us all.Take carex
x
x
x


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi everyone - hope you all had a good weekend. I spent the entire weekend redecorating my bathroom - my muscles ache -= but at least I can feel virtuous as I enjoy soaking and admiring the fruits of my labour.

Thanks to all of you for messages about the ERI. I'm feeling a bit more cheerful - as someone said - the results speak for themselves, so I'll just try to be tough and not take it personally if someone is brusque.  (how do you spell that - that seems wrong - oh well). 

re Mulberry House - I was wondering about a woman caalled Deirdre Armstorng, who does "fertility counselling" - but I decided against it - she charges £75 for the first session and then £50 for each session after that (  ) - and I imagine that its basicaly just Zita WEst sort of stuff - stuff that you could read about. Actually thinking about it made me quite angry - we (I mean you and me - people in our position in general)  are at the end of our tether and prepared to clutch at very expensive straws, and i think some people can take advatage of that.

Talking of reading, I picked up a book in the bookstore the other day becasue it was reduced (to £3 - my spending level is not quite at Jayne's) - I recommend it if you need to curl up and have a good cry - it clled The Baby Void, by Judith Utyrlinder (might have the spelling wrong)- its just a true account - very readable.

Hope you are all doing well. 
Jola


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just a very, very quick post from me to say I'm still alive, but about to do my trigger shot in 10 mins  Been feeling very rough all round this cycle, and have been reading but just been too busy and tired to find time to post. So sorry as I really must send some PMs and want to do some personals  Anyway I will try to get on either tomorrow or Wednesday later on, if fit too and message people properly. Very briefly:-

*Mimou* - thanks so much for your PM and kind thoughts, I hope you're bearing up and things are going better  This will be our turn      

*Dawn* - thanks for all your kind thoughts and words too  I hope you and DH get through this week and then can start to focus on your positive plans, this time it will work (PMA)      

*Doodler* - hope there's some good news about both your Mum and your blasts soon       Sorry to hear you've had such a rough time of it 

Sorry but got to run but promise to try and be a better FF - fat chance I'll be off here while I'm on sick leave  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Elaine- good luck with your EC honey  

Vonnie- good luck with testing day  

Mimou- how you bearing up? 

jola- are you aware you can see the counsellor for free at the infertility clinic?  Well done on your bathroom. i'm ashamed to say my muscles are aching from playing on my neices Wii at the weekend- i was getting into it a bit too much.... 

heres a lesson for you all- don't cut your toenails too short DH did that last thursday on his big toe and by sunday night we were at minor injuries getting it bandaged in iodine dressings and getting  antibiotics because its infected and his nail bed was bleeding- ouch- he had to go to work in sandals with this huge comedy bandage. he had to go back for a new dressing today-means its only me on dog walking  men! Course he's saying he "injured " his toe at work.....
dx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi folks!
Not been on for ages - have had a bit of a relapse on the anxiety (tried to come off happy pills over Christmas - duh!) and got a bit bogged down in the baby stuff again and thought it best to steer clear for a while. Off work with tummy bug today and thought I'd come on and check out how you're all doing.

Doodler - great news on the embies - fantastic results so far and long may the good news keep coming. Really sorry to hear about your mum - after dad's stuff last year I can totally sympathise with how you must be feeling. You sound like you're doing a good job of taking it one step at a time - very hard to do but the most sensible way of tackling it. What is the hospital planning to do next to work out what's what there?

Elaine - Loads of luck on the EC - hope you get a good crop!

Jola - well done on your bathroom. I HATE doing DIY and as a result, the doing up of our flat has ground to a halt. On the ERI, choosing a clinic is such a personal thing - we moved on from the ERI but there are masses of others who wouldn't go anywhere else. And I must say, the nurses are just brilliant there - could not have been kinder or more helpful.

Dawn   - my first due date was 4 December, and every year on that day I try to keep busy but I go to bed imagining what should have been - a child's room instead of one full of boxes still, a party to clean up after, decisions about school this year etc etc. I worked really hard NOT to find out what the other due dates would have been because that one is so painful. You're quite right to take some time to yourself and please don't think there's anything wrong with feeling so low about it. And this is exactly the place to talk about it - so many of us will understand how you're feeling.

Jayne - not long till DR now. Think your bargain in the sales is just the way to celebrate that  . I tried acu for a while, but I got such wierd nervy pains that I stopped. Reflexology's the one for me - what a wuss!

Katerina - I wonder why Edinburgh only transfer one blast if other clinics do two? Suppose it could be that their success rates mean that the likelihood of twins is greater. Good luck with it all.

Vonnie -     They do say that being around babies and small kids is supposed to make getting pg more likely  not sure if it's an old wives tale, but maybe it gets your head into the right place for being a mum.

Clarabelle - have we done the "so you're a teacher too" thing already? I'm off today with a tummy bug but I team teach (35 of the little darlings) so my teaching partner has them with a supply - feel much better about that. Hope you're on the mend soon.

Anne - Hope your consultation went well and hubbies SA was good  .

Hi to Lanky, Donna (good to hear you're doing well!) and anyone else I've missed.

We're still on hold at the moment, waiting for the tummy stuff to be dealt with. I should hear about the latest inflammation test anytime now - feeling nervous about that, cos it shows the difference between IBS and inflammatory bowel disease or worse (tho doc was at pains to say there was no evidence of cancer). Last one was positive   so this one was a double check. Then waiting for the camera in a pill thing and those results before we can decide what to do about the next IVF (orr ttc at all). I'm 39 next week and it's been a year and four months since we've been able to ttc - time is not on our side. Still, nothing to be done about it but wait and hope (and keep on the happy pills for now!). DH and I are off to Venice the week after my birthday for a short holiday - first time we've left the country for over 2 years so we're looking forward to it!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi Jan - nice to 'see' you again - sorry to hear about the tummy troubles- on top of everything else - life is not fair. 

doodler - I should have explained - its not counselling as such at Mulberry House - its a complementary health clinic whre she tries to find out what is wrong with you and cure it by hocus pocus. Well, it might be more respectable than that, but am doubtful!

jx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

AAAhhh, got you. Agree- read Zita Wests book and I've got one by well known woman in US who treats- mental blockages etc- can't remember the name now.... and you can pretty much try the stuff o your own without paying someone to tell you to try something. I've done the nutritionist, reflexology, acupuncture, herbalist, hypnotherapy.....OMG no wonder I gave it up by cycle 5!

Jan- sorry to hear you're still having problems not the least of which is getting an answer to the gut problems. Will pm you.

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Still here and just about remaining sane with the end if the 2ww looming.  Surprised myself with the lack of knicker checking and total stress of every pain and twinge, guess I'm just of the thinking that what will be will be and anything I do isn't doing to change the outcome.  Just wanted to get the test day as I started to spot on the day before last time so fingers crossed I get to that.

Still at mates looking after kids which has been fun and alos went to see another pal whose just had a baby yesterday, Mum wasn't sure about me going but was fine didn;t turn into a maniac infact was v.calm.

Hope you are all well and thanks for all the positve thoughts, here's hoping they have worked there magic.

vonnie


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

hang in there vonnie!


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me.  Thanks to you all for your   and kind words.  We've been bearing up ok, just need to see what Thursday brings and then we can start to look to the future properly.  

Doodler - don't think we should lock Jayne up - I want to go shopping with her to find some bargains!!  Thanks for the clarification re FET's, think we're going to try not to worry about it too much, and will make a decision when I have to go in for first appt when we get back from hols.  Although being really jet lagged and making big decisions probably don't mix!!    Don't envy you with 24days of drugs, but like your positivity about a holiday prg!    Oh, and poor DH, hope he's coping ok and keeping up the facade of toes injury!   

Mimou - how you doing hun?  Thanks for making me picture the swaying palmtrees, etc - had almost forgotten about our trip with all thats been going on in my brain!  How you getting on with happy hormones?  Any news from ERI re dates for ET?

Vonnie - well done on keeping sane on your 2ww!  Jus tin case I don't get on before hand, I wanted to send you lots of luck and      for Fri,   .

Jola - well done you on your bathroom DIY - very virtuous!  Was going to mention the counselling service at ERI, but I see Doodler also fell into that trap!!  Kinda of with you on the hocus pocus, and the proces of soem of the alt therapies aimed at our sensitivities.  

Elaine - thanks for PM - hop eyou got the house work doen today!!  Sending you masses of      and   for EC tomorrow, hoping for a lovely bunch of eggs.  

Jan - sorry to hear about your tummy bug, hope you're feeling better soon.  Thanks for your kind words and sending you a big hug back  , its good to know what I'm feeling is 'normal' and that I'm not alone (unformtunately for us).  Hope they get to the bottom of your bowel problem soon, so you can concentrate on moving forward with txt.  Have a lovely birthday and a fab trip to Venice.

Hello and     to everyone
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

want to help ff ? 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126832.0


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Been reading everyone's posts...and now no time to reply...better get to work

but wanted to say hello my fertility friends  

Vonnie, well done for keeping sane in the 2ww

will post properly tomorrow...off to Hampden for the semi final tonight 

see you later

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

quickie to say - morning!

dawn -  I didn't want to add to any indecision or worry you might have about medicated v unmedicated after all I'm no expert!I was just chit chatting away trying to make those of us HAVING to do medicated feel a little better at the prospect of all the drugs ....I've got those hawaian tunes going round in my head- can just picture you with the grass skirt and flower garland things....make sure you include several colourful cocktails!

jayne - hope you had a good match to watch! not long now but if you're anything like me you'll be trying to ignore it as much as poss!

vonnie- thinking of you- its absolutely the best course of action to try not to get too insane at this stage but I never manage it so big respect to you. No symptoms is a good sign- I've always started bleeding a few days before test day which made me think the lady garden pellets were not enough for me. good luck!

Well I've bitten the bullet and set the ball in motion to have FET in March if only to put back our slow coach untested blast-fingers crossed we'll have a more reliable one to put back instead but at least its a back up plan. Feels weird to be thinking of actually completing a cycle after 2 EC...I really don't want to but I guess you have to expose yourself to another negative in order to get a positive....


dx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to pop on to say hi to everyone and send loads of luck for your forthcoming treatments .  Yvonne fingers crossed and hope you're surviving x  Also Elaine hope EC went well yesterday xx

Take care all
L xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

vonnie- all the best for your test today hon- hope its good news 

dawn- thinking of you and dh today  a very tough anniversary for you both. Big hugs.

fin- hope alls going well for you
dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wish I was the bearer of good news but sadly not.  Just got a BFN today, absolutly gutted I was sure it had worked this time as I had no pains...  Just shows you can't take anything for granted in this game.

To make it worse DH is away abroad so just had to have a tearful conversation with him.  Back on the waiting list again so here we go again.  So want a bucket fun of wine but decided to carry on being tee-total to see what happens.

vonnie


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Vonnie          

So sorry to read it hasn't worked this time again. You are obviously a strong person to have kept so sane and cope without your dp and - no wine . You reaLLY deserve a lucky break, just sorry it wasn't this time for you. Be kind to yourself and don't push yourself into 'recovering' too quickly. 
with heartfelt cyber hugs ...
take care x x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Vonnie

So sorry to hear your news, sending you masses of    .  You're so right that you can take things for granted in this game, unfortunately for us all.  Hope DH is home soon, and you can look after each other through this sad time. 
Take care
Dxxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

So sorry I haven't been on as planned, but was too sore and knackered after EC yesterday  and was thwarted tonight by a lengthy powercut  Just time for a few personals now.

*Vonnie* - really, really sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you  I hope your DH is home soon and you can find a way to get through things together. The whole treatment journey is such a tough thing to get through.

*Dawn* - I hope that you and your DH found a way to get through today and it hasn't been too difficult a day  Your ticker seems to be counting down at an alarming rate  Not long now until you escape these horrible wintery blustery conditions 

*Mimou* - good luck for your scan tomorrow and here's hoping your lining is lovely and thick  Thanks for your PM and here's to your good news tomorrow     

*Jayne* - thanks for your PM too  I meant to comment on your green bag, I presume the day you got your downreg drugs you didn't see Coreen then? She hates those bags and won't inflict them on people  She was in fine fettle yesterday with her Bruce Springsteen CD on in the operating room 

*Finbarina* - thanks for your kind wishes and I hope that all is progressing well for you      

*Doodler* - well done for getting things in motion, it must be daunting and exciting all at once. Here's to this being your first BFP     

*Jan* - really sorry to hear about your ongoing health problems  I really hope that they can get some answers and solutions for you soon       Thanks for your kind wishes too  Venice sounds wonderful - I've wanted to go to Italy for many years, so I'm not at all jealous 

*Jola* - wow hats off to you for getting your bathroom done  I'm a real expert at talking about what I'd like to do, but never get round to it  I agree with what you say about people cashing in on our desperation for answers   I also looked at Mulberry House but decided it would probably prove more expense for little gain  Just for my bit about ERI too, I've almost always found the staff brilliant there and so friendly, but the secretary is someone I've given a wide berth since day one because I nearly fell out with her on the phone once  She appears to have absolutely no people skills whatsoever 

*Katerina *- I'm really pleased to hear that you and your DH managed to make a decision with the help of ERI and you seem fine with that  It's good you have so many embies that can be thawed, so plenty to choose from. There are certainly plenty of examples of people on the various threads who have had success with FET, so  you will soon add to their numbers      Also the pregnancy rate for blasts is about 50%, maybe even higher as ERI stats are great at the mo (let's hope it works in all our favours  ) 

Hi to Jo, Chook, Jannie, Donna, Lanky, Kat, Caroline Anne, Clarabelle and anyone else that I've missed 

I made a meal of EC yesterday, at least I was unconscious this time but could swear I felt everything and then felt really, really ill afterwards and had Jayne run ragged after me  I swear though if I have to go through EC again (I hope not for a long while for positive reasons  ) I'm going to request the bed furthest from the woman they anticipate getting the most eggs from, as I always seem to be beside some superhuman woman who produces loads of them   Got to wait until tomorrow for embryologists' decision on ET date, as they wanted to see how the embryos do tonight, so keeping everything crossed that they are doing well 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Vonnie, I'm so sorry honey   Its just the worst news possible having got your hopes up and thinking positively. So hard not having DH there too- hope you've got some support round you to take care of you till DH gets home. Let us know if we can do anything to help 

Elaine-well done on braving out the EC.Sympathise about the pain during and feeling ill as thats usually how I've reacted at ERI even when they said they'd give me a general anaesthetic dose of sedative  Seems some are more resisitan tto the drugs than others.US drugs- don't feel a thing, knocked out and going home within 90 mins.Wish they'd use that here.Good luck for your phone call today    I hate hearing how many more eggs the next lady got  last cycle someone got 37 and another 22 whcih is obviously not desirable but.... 

Dawn- how did yesterday pass? Did you mark it in any way or just snuggle up/keep busy? 

Mimou- good luck for scan   Nice juicy lining please 

Hi to everyone 

dx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

I'm at work supposed to be writing my presentation for the conference I'm speaking at in London but thought I'd pop on here first  

Vonnie, I am so sorry to hear your result.  You're doing wonderfully well to cope without your other half AND stay off the booze too.  Well done.  Unfortunately I always turn to alcohol at these times, which is usually fun - but perhaps not the best coping strategie.  I did say that my job is working with teenagers with drug and alcohol problems didn't I?  So I do know what I should be doing instead    Anyway, you just do what it takes, to het yourself through this  

Doodler, how are you preparing yourself?  I'm trying to live the good life (as in healthy) but seem to still be living the very good life (naughty).  I listened to the IVF CD that Finbarina lent me yesterday for the first time (well, I only listened to half of it but anyway...I had a dream last night that we had a baby.  I think it's the first time I've dreamt that.  The only problem was the baby fell out of it's car seat twice and then I realised that I hadn't fed the baby for seven hours.  It was funny though becasue the baby was totally happy and content  

Elaine, I always take my own CD into the hospital for egg collection ans inflict my music on everyone.  I remember the nurses being really please when I took X & Y in by coldplay but can't remember who else I've taken in...heck, I've gone through 6 CDs    I do remember a few years ago that Dr Thong refused to let folk play David Gray (or someone like that) because all the songs were dreary and samey  

Mimou, how did your scan go?  I hope it's full steam ahead for you  

Anyway, I really should get on... 

I'll be here for some or most of the day, I've got a house party tonight and then after church tomorrow I'm off to Musselburgh racing (if it's not called off due to the weather).  Enjoy your weekend, whatever you're doing...

Jayne


----------



## sunflower6 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Girls

I wonder if you can give me some advise, I received my letter 2 weeks ago about having my 2nd IVF attempt, I phoned to say I wished to go ahead but unfortunately my other half has just been paid off from his work and I don't feel financially secure enough to go ahead with our IVF in March, do I just phone the hospital and explain this - I'm stressed to the max I hope I haven't ruined someone elses Chance to try in March and I don't know if they will take me off the list altogether or let me wait another 4/5 months and then try then.  

Has anyone else been through this and who do I phone.

Any advise would be appreciated 

thanks 

Sunflower xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Sunflower

I'm really sorry to hear that your other half has been paid off.  I hope he gets a new job soon.  Just phone the usual number 242 2450 and ask to speak to one of the nurses.  Just explain the sitiation and when you'd like to be put back to.  They can only say fine or not.  I know they'll be really understanding though.  Good luck and let us know how you get on.  

Jayne


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Vonnie - so sorry to hear your news take care. 

Elaine - hope ET goes well for you today.   

Sunflower - sorry to hear about your other half, I hope they can put tx back a few months for you.    

Dawn - hope you managed to get through Thursday ok.  

Jola - I considered going to see Deirdre Anderson too but it sounded like she was going to tell me the basics, like charting temps etc so I gave it a miss at that price.  

I've got to catch up on all the rest of the threads, you lot have been busy,  I've not been about much due to a new job (its amazing how much I've been having to think for a change and how tiring it is!).  So hello to Jayne, Doodler, Mimou, Finbarina,  Jan, Katerina, Lanky, Clarabelle, Donna and anyone I've missed.

Chook


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello 

happy weekends to you all.

Sunflower - sorry to hear about your other half - I hope things work out for you money wise. The nurses are extremely helpful about waiting lists etc. 


Elaine - are you a proper pupo laydee yet ?? Here's to a speedy 2ww . Keep positive and we'll keep every thing crossed for a good outcome around valentines day ! 

Doodler - how you doing ? Hope you get good news from US soon  

Peanuts - hope you coped with last week both of you. Not long til you and dh star in a Bounty Bar ad..... aloha!!

Vonnie - how are you doing ? Have you got your dh back yet ? Sending big hugs

Jayne - hope work is going well and you are not wasting time reading this  ! Good luck with the conference and not long til you start DR - soon comes around !

I had my lining scan yestarday - I'm afraid it's a bit of a skimpy primark number rather than the Berghaus-type 20 tog fleecy lined deluxe model my embies were hoping for !!
Dr Raja thinks it's ok though at 6.4 - 7 mm but he is probably a BHS man.
I am becoming an uppity patient  and kept asking "are you SURE that's thick enough?" in a demented way
Be quiet.

Being cosy is quite a preoccupation of mine because our boiler packed up last wed and we have had no hot water or heating since last wednesday. I had a very LOUD swearing fest washing my hair in a cold shower yesterday.DH is learning new english words and is starting to relent about letting somebody come and install a new one on tuesday before e/t on wed rather than waiting to get more quotes. Specially now it is snowing again. 


not a good look for post e/t lounging !
I'm off to throw another piece of furniture on the fire ( only joking )

love to chook, jola, maz, jannie, kat etc 
mimou x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Mimou

I thought your Primark/BHS analogy was brilliant      Think we'd all take a BHS baby if that's what was on offer      anyway, enough...yes, I'm reading posts rather than doing my presentation but have done quite a bit.  I'd hoped to finish it today but I haven't never mind,  And lets not forget, one I've doen my presentation, I need to get back to working on my rewrites of my dissertation but then am planning on doing lots of that on my 2ww  

Anway, Primark it is...good luck  

Jayne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Jayne

I'd love a bhs baby too !! I hope we get one each.
we could queue up overnight outside the shop in our sleeping bags to make sure we get them. 
Any brand of baby will do me.
Can you tell I am supposed to be working too ?
Carnt be bothered marking essays today too cold.
I hope you are being more productive than me .
Good Luck with it all xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

I hope you are enjoying your weekend.  I've been a busy bee today and been out shopping for holiday things!!  Got a bargain of a long evening dress in Monsoon - £135 reduced to £30!!  Think that almost give Jayne a run for her money!    Got fab shoes to go with it too, but will need to practise in them, not used to wearing big heels!

Elaine - Congrats on your ET, hope you're feeling better after all the drugs.  Any news on your ET/PUPO?  Hope everything is going well and you've got your feet up relaxing.  I apologise for all us ladies who get lots of eggs! But don't forget its quality, not quantity that counts .

Jayne - So, did you get your presentation finished then?    Hope so!  Not long until d/r for you, at least you've got lots planned for 2ww!

Sunflower - As the other girls have said, just give the nurses number a call and explain the situation to them.  They can talk you through the options and when you'd like to think about starting txt.  Don't worry about cancelling your cycle, theres still lots of time for someone else to have a Feb/Mar cycle, I got a cancellation in the summer, and was phoned the week before my period, so it does happen.  Sorry to hear about your DH, hope you get things sorted out soon   

Chook - good to hear from you and glad to hear your new job is keeping you busy!  Won't be long before starting your next adventure!  Have you had things confirmed yet?   

Mimou - So what kind of words is DH learning - hopefully not sweary ones!!   Hope he's relented and your getting in someone on Tues, think you'll have enough things to be keeping you occupied on Wed!   Don't worry about being an uppity patient - you need to be happy with whats going on with your txt.  Sending you lots of     and    for your ET next week.  

Vonnie - How you doing hun?  Hope DH is home to look after you, and help get through this tough time together  

Thanks for all you hugs and kind words.  We managed to get through Thursday not too bad, was tough at times, but it was good to be off to spend some time together.  We had a lazy morning and then went into town for lunch.  Then dropped our wedding rings off at the jewellers we bought them to get them cleaned and polished - they look like new!  

Hello and big hugs to everyone, Lanky, Maz, Finbarina, Doodler, Jola, Jan, Katerina, Kat, Clarabelle, AnneS, Jo, and anyone I've missed
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Oh Vonnie - you poor thing. I feel for you. And how terrible to have your dh away. Hope you are doing ok.

Update on my dissatisfaction with the ERI - we wre there on friday for the first appointment of the cycle- it was fine, the nurse was very nice (though she did say that Dr Thong sometimes refuses to treat people if he doesn't think they are doing the right stuff - losing weight or whatever - in our case it was dh smoking the occasional joint...i thought it sounded a bit harsh - ANYWAY, dh tells me that the room where they go (you know the one  ) is NOT CLEAN!!!!! Anyone else had the same report? I can't believe it!!

Hope you are all ok and enjoying your weekend.
Jola
x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Jola, I hadn't heard that about the room.  Of course it probably hets cleaned daily so maybe there had been lots of folk in that day and not been tidying up after themselves.  Maybe the staff will have to check it after each person.  Stuart used to have the odd *** which he has stopped but we're still drinking alcohol at the moment.  I've stopped it in the past but am giving up a bit later this time  

Dawn, I glad you managed Thursday and it's good you spent the time together.  

Mimou, didn't get my presentation finished but was there for 6 hours so got quite a bit of it done.  At least it's moving forward.  I hope you are warm and cosy by ET

Vonnie, how are you       take care of yourself

Well, I'm off to church then Musselburgh races today...see you later  

Jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Vonnie  I'm so sorry to hear your news. Typical that your DH was away - as if the world didn't try us enough! Like Jayne, I find the wine route beckons on these occasions, but I'm really impressed that you're sticking to the tee total thing.

I had some wine on Friday night - partly to celebrate and partly to get over the shock. We're at the top of the donor egg list ! And even better than that, we've heard that the latest bowel inflammation test was normal (Doodler - forgot to say in the PM that I called the consultant's seccy again on Friday to ask what "Fine" meant and after a 1 1/2 hour wait, I discovered it was "in the normal range" - well, knowing the figure now, I reckon it's borderline, but it's _lots_ lower than it was). It's a six month wait for the bowel camera pill thing, so the consultant says to go ahead with IVF!

So we need to get an apt with the counsellor there and get things moving. I actually know very little about what comes next - I hadn't expected to hear anything till at least the summer. Must find Pregnacare tabs and get off happy pills! Think you'll be seeing a bit more of me around here.

Off to sort out washing - busy weekend so can't do personals just now - sorry .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello Jan - that is wonderful news about you being able to get donor eggs, and able to go ahead and have some txt - I assume that was a very long, slow waiting list?  Sending you lots of good luck    for getting off the happy pills in one piece and hoping that these eggs will be just what you needed 

Sorry not to do any other personals tonight, but hoping you've had reasonable weekends .  I'm starting d/r on Wednesday and expecting to be progressively less calm from then in - NOT if I can help it, but from experience thats easier said than done. 

take care,  K x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey girls,
jayne- hope you got some work done young lady  and enjoyed the races and partying- much better preparation for a cycle!I've not given up the odd glass of wine yet  or caffeine completely- too much stress waiting to hear about our embryos and mum!

Jan- we'll take borderline normal for now especially if its going in the right direction! Whens your first counselling session? the good thing about donors eggs is you don't have to do the EC or stims- though I guess they might do a medicated FET? 

katerina- one stage at a time my dear  its a daunting prospect but we'll help you through your cycle.many women don't have side effects from d/r so don't worry too much and just think for once you're being supported in your IF by medical staff trying to help you get that baby 

elaine- good luck for 2ww hon- hope you're taking it easy or busy whichever gets you through it 

dawn- liking the new outfit sound sliek you're going to be living it up on holiday 

jola- I hope you complained about the room- I mean we all laugh that the men get off lightly but it must be unpleasant to do it to order in a clinical setting and worse when it feels unclean- yuch. DH never mentioned it much apart from the wipe clean mags. Hope your experience gets better.


mimou-I'm sure you'll be at winter tog rating by the time of transfer  What dates have you got for that? try a  warm hot water bottle to keep the blood flowing to the womb- can't do any harm before transfer only! and anyway sounds like you need a hot wattie bottle anyway 

sunflower- sorry about your DH- its not fun. Don't worry about ERI though they actually overbook about 10 women a month as they know about that number drop out and offer it to next available person. I'd tell them an actual date you want to try for even if you then have to postpone again.

hello to everyone else!

A horribly aggressive gentleman called the police on us yesterday for allegedly fly tippping- can you believe it? We got permission from the hotel across the road to add some wood from our knocked down shed to their garden bonfire  pile their handy man deals with on the waste ground which they own beside the hotel.They said they'd light it as they have to get permission from the fire brigade each time they burn garden stuff as a precaution. Fine and dandy. But a neighbour down the hill( at least 40m from the waste ground) had been surveilling us taking photos of the cars and us  and had made up his mind we were fly tippers. he confronted us in a very aggressive bullying way and wouldn"t listen to a word of explanation we gave him . We took him up to the hotel manager and she explained we had permission but he was shouting in the foyer creating a real scene all because he said the smoke would be pollution( never mind that its carbon neutral) and the pile was an eyesore( it was to be there for a day or two and was only some dark brown wood on top of their shrubs.his wife meantime called the police who arrived in minutes with 2 vans and 3 police officers.   he then proceeded to upset the policemen because they told him we had done nothing illegal and didn't agree with him.we had even said that because he was finding it so upsetting we wouldn't burn anything else there. What a t****r. We kept calm but stood up to him but I was so worried later that i made DH park at the empty house on the street  What is wrong with people?

dx


----------



## sunflower6 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Girls

I would just like to say thank you to everyone who posted a message to me giving me advice on contacting the hospital to advise them about postponing our IVF in March.

I called them today and they were very nice and understanding and I have an appointment in September - they did offer me August or September but for some reason thought it best to have the extra month to make sure OH got settled into a job and my stress levels were down!  then I'm thinking to myself this is February and September is 7 months away - I don't know where my head is!!  but I'm happy at least I have another chance and hopefully we should be sorted in the next 7 months.

Thank you all again for your comments and I hope you are all well

Sunflower xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

get ready for some moaning and swearing  

my cycle has been cancelled today. I am very    cross !!!!
The remaining 12 embryos were scheduled for thaw this afternoon, but yesterday and more today I started bleeding again - aaarrrgggghh !!! 

I have known right from baseline scan that things weren't quite right. Dr R said that I was fully downregged after 14 days buserelin with my lining at 4mm. They didn't do a bloodtest, but I seem to remember having one to check I was downregged properly on my previous fresh cycle.
So ,  I started taking oestrogen tabs to thicken up lining but started to bleed for several days. Cue anguished calls to ERI ( not easy waiting for call back from them when teaching 20 teenagers !) and reassurance that it is 'not unusual'

I was not happy with lining scan when it measured 6.4-7 on Friday ( I had heard 8 is minimum??) but again was reassured not to worry.
After I phoned today and was called in for a scan Dr R said yes, actually, lining is breaking up and no go, stop all drugs .  

I asked him what is going on and he said perhaps you forgot to take a pill, but the bleeding started on day 1 of pills and he seemed to have no answer to this . I am very angry.
Emma the nurse said that she thinks perhaps I was not properly downregged. 
What a waste of precious time, filling my body full of injections, pessaries, and tablets for nothing.
It just reminds me of what happened in the summer when they bumped my dose up and I overstimulated.
I am going to question everything now, who cares if they think I am a stroppy patient.  

They are going to arrange an appointment to review my treatment with a doc so we can discuss what to do next. I am thinking about going for a fresh cycle and possibly somewhere else, don't want to keep messing around wasting time.

I am sorry for the rant and don't want to make anyone else feel bad, they obviously do know what they are doing and the nurses are so fantastic, just can't help being CROSS today !!!!

OOOhh I feel better now and (did not even swear , Natasha!)

Doodler - hope you have recovered from your brush with the law!

Jan - sounds very promising news   

thanks for letting me vent my spleen   I do appreciate it  

Take Carexx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone!

So sorry to have been such an infrequent poster lately - I have been reading regularly but quite a lot going on lately and well, no excuses, just rubbish!  Also internet has gone totally   so will be a miracle if this actually posts.  All is going well here and became an auntie for the first time the other day so has been a truly happy time for the family.  I have an appt with a consultant on Wednesday as looks like my placenta is in the wrong place and may be facing an early c-section - just when I thought the worries were over but there doesn't seem to be too much concern at this stage so no need to panic yet (she says!)

Anyway I hope you are all doing well... 

Jayne - hope all is good with you.  I have been thinking of you loads and chuckling away to myself.  Always find it funny that none of us have met, yet no doubt have a mental image of what each other looks like.  I now have quite an image of you in your glam black dress, designer leather jacket and green Hibs drug bag - OK so the first 2 are right - but the Hibs bag??  Never!!  Hope it is all going well for you and will be thinking of you!

Dawn - I hope you are doing OK and no doubt had a hard time last week getting through what would have been your due date.  Sounds like you did totally the right thing spending it doing nice things with the only person who really knows how you are feeling    And as for your Hawaii trip!!!  Well I think that is the real reason I have not been posting - so jealous of that!  Sounds great and what great timing to get away to some sunshine.  Nice job on the dress too - Monsoon always seem to do nice posh dresses - my sisters bridesmaid's dress came from there and was truly lovely.  

Doodler - hope you are bearing up OK and it is not too long before you hear how your blasts are?  Is all looking good so far - and hopefully you will not have to wait the full time again.  Hope there is good news soon for your Mum too.  What an absolute a**e your nosey neighbour sounds.  It never ceases to amaze me what sad little lives some people live if that is all they have to think about.  

Mimou - what a total nightmare.  That really does sound a mess.  It is so stressful trying to make sure you do everything right and therefore even more frustrating when you don't feel that the other side of the bargain is being kept.  I cannot remember if I had a blood test to check I was down regged properly although I suppose I was 3 months d/regging and so will definitely have been by then.  Hope you can have a proper and thorough follow up to understand whether everything was done properly and that you can see a clear plan forward that makes sense.  You do have such a good number of frosties there - hopefully you can stay positive and remember that despite all this nightmare there is such a good chance "the one" is in there and that has not changed with this upset.  Thinking of you  

Katerina - all go for you.  I am glad that you were able to make a clear decision in the end with fresh cycle vs FET.  I guess the same as Mimou, you do have so many embies there and that is such a positive thing.  I only met Dr Menzes once - she did my ET but I thought she was lovely and definitely had a great bedside (quite literally) manner.  I am glad she was able to reassure you about the decision you made.  Good luck with the downregging.

Jan - good news for you!!  So nice to get good news unexpectedly!  I noticed Pregnacares are on a 3 for 2 in Boots just now - get stocked up!!

Elaine - thanks for the long PM.  Will promise to reply to you asap.  Fingers crossed for you   

Vonnie - so sorry to hear your news.  I hope DH


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

so sorry.... not sure what happened there..

Vonnie - so sorry to hear your news.   I hope you and DH are able to spend some time together and take all the time you need to help each other through this.  Words really are never enough but thinking of you.  

Jola - DH gave "the room" a wide berth - not so much a cleanliness thing but just wasn't for him.  So long as you can get your sample to the ERI in under an hour they are fine for you (or rather DH!) to do it at home.  Might be an idea?

So sorry for no more personals but best wishes to you all.... Maz, Jannie, Chook, Clarabelle, Lanky, Sunflower, Finbarina, Donna, Caroline Anne.  Hope you are all well.

PS there was some acupuncture chat a few weeks ago.  Just to say I went to Napiers in Stockbridge and found them very good - not too painful!  There are 2 girls there - both P/T I think but they link in together and cover the whole week.  I think a minimum of 8 sessions is recommended although I had more.  I am almost certain it was £25 a session (cheaper than Mulberry House?) although the first session was a bit more - maybe £30-35.  Anyway - just in case that helps anyone!

Lots of love,

Jo xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh Mimou - I'm so sorry to hear your cycle has been messed up and cancelled.  No wonder you are cross - 4 very stressful weeks for nothing, and you had felt something was wrong all along and questioned them  .  I hope you can get some answers for why it went wrong, and without waiting weeks if possible, since you need to be able to think about what to do next.  And having to deal with all that while trying to keep teaching your kids!  

Its difficult to guess if its the clinic's fault - looking back to your fresh cycle, I've thought that it was a bit crude to just double the stimm. drugs when we weren't responding right and push us both straight into over-stimulation.  But hopefully they'll really learn from that when/if you do another fresh cycle.  Perhaps someone else on here can tell you whether you can take all your notes etc to another clinic so they could work on from where ERI have left off?  Hoping you and your DH take the tiem to look after each other after this disappointment.   There will be a way to that BHS baby!    

Hi Jo - nice to hear from you and that things are going quite well with your pregnancy - I hope they don't mean a very early c-section   ?

Doodler - that sounds a horrid incident with your neighbour - well done for not reacting too much, but I imagine it left you feeling very shaken.  

Sunflower - well done for re-arranging your treatment, and hope you manage to have a good six months off and are really ready for it when it comes round.

Hi to everyone else,  K xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Jan - congrats on reaching the top of the donor list, thats fab news!  And great news about your bowel test!  All is looking up for you and for your treatment, sending you lots of    

Katerina - sending you lots of     for d/r on Wednesday.  From my experience you can react to d/r differently each time, so hopefully this wil be a more positive exprerience for you   , just keep the end goal in sight.

Doodler - not sure about living it up in my new outfit, more likely trying not to trip up in my new shoes and long dress - not a good comnination after a glass or 2 of fizzy!  Have cut right down on my booze intake, but think I deserve a few wee tipples when I'm away!  Can't believe your neighbour  , soem people have just too much time on their hands!!  Well done you for staning up to him and keeping calm - Just as well you werem't d/r!!  Could have ended in a punch up   

Sunflower - really glad you got things sorted out with the ERI, and don't worry 7 months sounds like a long time, but you'll be ready for txt before you know it  

Mimou - Oh pet, I'm so annoyed for you  , you have every right to be angry and upset.  I think sometimes the docs can forget we are the patients, and we knwo our bodies better than they do!  I think you need to demand an appt with Dr T asap, and find out exactly what happended at every stage of this cycle and your fresh cycle, hopefully that will give you the answers to help you decide on a way forward.  Don't loose hope hun, I know its hard, but I'm sure there's a Harvey Nics baby waiting for you and DH    

Jo - great to hear from you.  Congrats on becoming an auntie - its a great job isn't it - you'll get to feed them lots of sweets and fizzy juice, shake them and hand them back to their parents!!  You can tell that my SIL loves me can't you!  Oh, and noisey toys are great for pressies too!!  I'm glad they are looking after you and bubba, hoping C-section doesn't need to be too early!  Take care of yourself  

Jola - Sorry DH didn't need the wee room, he had a wee operation to collect his contribution!!  Thinking the 'do it at home' route is sounding like a better option!  Sending you lots of     for your cycle.

Jayne - well, did you have a flutter at the races then?  Hope you had a good day.

DH has just come home from work - he's been in Dublin all day - off to give him some cuddles and tuck him into bed - poor thing looks knackered!

Take care everyone
Dawnxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry been awol for a while; got a lot on at the moment with life in general and been finding it hard to find time to post. Have been trying to keep up with where everyone is though.

*Vonnie*- am so sorry to hear about your failed cycle  and dealing with it on your own  Hope you and DH are helping each other through (am assuming he is back now?). Take all the time you need to heal 

*Mimou*- No wonder you need to let off steam     Am gob smacked to hear that they have cancelled this cycle on you after everything that you've gone through over the past few weeks. What ever happened to listen to the patient? I'm not surprised you feel so frustrated going through all the downreg and stimms for nothing  The  bit is the fact that your frosties are still safely tucked up on ice and will be waiting for you another time. Hope that you and DH are able to take some time to get yourselves together again ready to take the next steps when the time is right. Probably a good idea to look at other clinic options given how you are feeling just now  . Thinking of you 
*
Katerina*- glad that you and DH were able to come to a decision about this cycle and are well on the way with the FET. Lots of  for starting downreg on Wednesday. Hope you don't suffer too much from side effects. How's the acupuncture going? Hope you're finding it relaxing. I'm back again tomorrow for my monthly session and looking forward to it 

*Elaine*- glad that EC went well and you got some lovely eggs. Sorry to hear you felt ropey afterwards though  I had Jane running about after me last time too  I know what you mean about the numbers though. Everytime I was in I was always the one that brought the side down with the poor egg haul  However...... you don't need me to tell you that it only takes one    Am hoping that fertilization and ET went well and you are now currently resting and enjoying being PUPO   
*
Jo*- good to see you  Hope appointment goes well on Wednesday. Try not to worry too much as I've heard that these things can shift all by themselves as you grow so you may find that it all works out anyway. Hope they are keeping an eye on you though.

*Sunflower*- sorry to hear about DH and his job situation. Not the best timing  Hope something else comes along soon  Glad to hear that clinic will re-arrange for you and hopefully you can start again whenever you are both ready 

*Doodler*- Was thrilled top hear that you successfully got 4 blasts from your Jan cycle. What a result  Any word yet on the testing  Will be sending bucket loads of    with you to LV for ET in March. 
Am totally gobsmacked about your neighbour  Some people have got nothing better to do with their lives- honestly  Glad to hear that the Police backed you up; but must have been unsettling for both of you  Are you still doing up the place with intention to sell  Our plans are coming along; architect submitted to council 2 weeks ago and things are moving. Work starts early March but as we're getting it all done together it's now estimated at 6-7 weeks and finishing mid-April  Looks like I'll be spending my 2 weeks of mat leave before EDD up ladders painting then    

*Jan*- wow  on both accounts. Am so pleased that results appear normal from your recent tests and they aren't looking into anything else at the moment  Hope this means that you are keeping better  Brilliant news that you can go ahead with another treatment and also that you are top of the list    Will be following progress closely and sending heaps of 

*Dawn*- that ticker is rushing away at the moment  Bet you can't wait to get off on holiday and escape the Edinburgh weather  I really must go shopping with you and Jayne one of these days as you both seem to grab the best bargains  Glad to hear that you and DH survived a difficult week last week  the anniversaries are never easy to deal with  Hope the prospect of some fun time in Hawaii will keep you going over the next week 

*Jola*- hadn't heard any negative reports about cleanliness of the room but my DH was never really one to discuss what went on much. He tended to get in and out of there as quick as possible! Wasn't overly impressed on the 'literature' though  Sorry to hear your ERI experience hasn't been the best so far  Re Dr Thong, I've only ever 'met' him once and that was down the business end for ET so don't fell as if you are missing out if you don't see him personally.
You were asking about Mulberry House fertility service? As Doodler said it's very much a Zita West type of service from what I can tell. I know that the practitioner refers quite a few patients on to acupuncture at the practice as well. There was a montage of successful stories from the service displayed a few months back, which although lovely to read wasn't necessarily any different to the miracle stories I've read on FF before. Hard to know what to think really  all boils down to what you personally believe in and what feels right for you.

*Jayne*- days are counting down for you, almost ready for down reg! Sending you masses of    as always  When's the conference in London? Hope it goes well. Did you get to the races yesterday then? Turned out not a bad day so at least you wouldn't have been ankle deep in mud and snow. Was quite funny last week at work as I was at the D&T meeting and Dr Lawrence was talking about the young people's service and mentioning Jayne; which I assumed must be you  Kind of weird when two of your 'worlds' meet in the most unusual places     Anyway- hope you're not overdoing things at work as you've other things to focus on this month 
*
Chook*- hope the new job is going well. Sounds like you're enjoying the challenge 

*Finbarina*- hope all well with you  Let us know how you are getting on 

 to all the other girls: Jannie, Kat, Donna, Roma, AnneS, Lanky, Kirsty and anyone else I've missed. Thinking of you all.

Love
Maz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a very quick hello from me 

Sorry for being a rubbish FF recently and I'll try and get on later for some proper personals. Thanks to everyone for their kind words and wishes  Had a really (too) hectic weekend with guests and my Mum's 60th, plus came down with cold Friday/Saturday  Not a happy bunny and plotting my revenge on the colleague who I blame for giving me it  Fortunately I managed not to sneeze or sniffle too much during ET, phew! Apparently it was a straight forward transfer, and it was nice seeing the place so quiet at the weekend  I'm now signed off work until just before test day, so will need to speak to GP again for another line next week. Anyway I'm having another lazy day and haven't changed out of my PJs yet, so better get away and get dressed before posting properly  However, just a quick one:-

*Mimou *- really, really sorry to hear about what happened for you      This is the right place to offload and feel free to PM me if you want to rant some more. I'm not surprised you are so angry, you did say you didn't think things were right for you  I hope that you and your DH can get over the disappointment and make some decisions when things have calmed down a bit.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Mimou- noooo!  thats so crap honey.Its so frustrating when you've been asking them about the spotting etc and been through the d/r hell. In one sense I'm "glad" its been postponed as you are right the minimum thickness is meant to be 8mm so you do want to get a lovely lush home to put your embies back in as they're so precious after all you've been through so far. definitely have a fast follow up with a consultant not one of the Drs to get some explanations if you haven't already tried that.After all that a natural cycle might have been better but you just don't know who to believe.   

Maz- you will most certainly not be going up ladders with paint and fumes my lady or I'll be round to smack your    It'll get done when it gets done and baby won't know the difference.

elaine- hope you're enjoying putting your feet up and its not driving you mad yet  

jo- hope the whole birth option thing is not stressing you out.its like IVF in a way isn't it-the goal posts keep changing. better safe than sorry though 

dawn- have you broken in your new shoes yet or broken an ankle  

Hi to everyone- I'd better go- I'm so fidgety as I've got a phone call with US to discuss my FET but I'm scared she comes on with results of the embryo testing 

dx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Another quickie before I dash off to have tea cooked for me by DP 

*Doodler* - was sorry to hear about your run in with your irrate neighbour. Some people can be so unreasonable  It sounds like he really needs to get a grip and find some self-control. Just wanted to wish you lots of luck with your call from the US too      I'm sure while nerve-wracking it will also be good to get some information and be able to start formulating a plan for your FET  I'm  at the best of times, so no hope of any sanity on this 2ww 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

Thankyou for all your messages and for letting me vent! I am very conscious of not wanting to undermine anyone's confidence or be too negative- after all there have been so many success stories on here and they are obviously a very strong acu -just feel a bit cross about our own cycles. I wrote to Dr Thong last night and asked if he would review my case and discuss with us about how to proceed from this point given what happened recently. I felt much better afterwards, felt good to do something to try and move things on - just need to wait and see what he says.

Happily,   fantastic Kevin from Heaven the heating engineer has fitted out new condensing combi boiler and we are warm ! I keep turning the taps on a marvelling when hot water gushes out .

Maz - great to hear from you ! Hooray for your fab big post 

Doodles- really hope you get news about your embryo testing soon. Sending all good wishes to you and Dh- any more aggro with the neighbours ?? Good luck with the phone call. I would like to chat with you some time about how you can time cycle to fit in with travel plans if we did decide to go to another clinic - will have to have a meet up with the others if you are up for it ?

Hello to Peanuts, Annes, Katerina, Elaine, Sunflower, jayne, Jo, Jannie, Vonnie, Clarabelle, Jola, Lifetime etc

love xxx

off to have a lovely hot shower - I stink !


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG we have 1 normal embryo to put back     and the slow coach untested as a back up. Woohoo- Guess Dr was right about the stats 1 in 5 at my age  OK and sure enough only one has tested normal which is perfectly normal  if only i didn't have the immune probs as our chances are about  30-40% which i know is still much better than our ERI cycles( when we were told about 20%).Ah well a girl can dream about giving birth at xmas but I know that'll probably come back to haunt me 

Mimou- glad you got that off your chest to dr T and that he gets back to you soon. go and enjoy a nice hot bath 

elaine-I work from home so if you need some sanity help I'll prob be online  

dx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

doodler -  hooooooooooooorahhhhr !!!
Brilliant news that you have an embie that you know is a goodie.What a phonecall that must have been - how stressful, but fab news. You must be so relieved -when will you do tavel back to collect it ?Do you do a medicated FET?

It's all starting to pay off for you both.


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for your support its been great I've been lurking for a bit as I wanted to get my head straight.  Its totally over the place at the moment as I know I am bottling it all in, DH is still away, back tomorrow, so I guess the flood gates will open then, dreading seeing him as I feel like a total failure again as it didn't work.  Managed to say away from the wine so far only 3 glasses since tet day and quiet pleased I've resisted the urge toget plastered but once we're back together I know my resolve will fall.  On the plus side AF has stopped so we can start the BMS again.  Also talking about hols as well DH wants to go skiing, Prague and NYC won't get any complaints from me but so meed to lose some pounds before hand so I can bulk up on clothes IN NY.

Will be back later for more personals later but just wanted to say brill news doodler, keeping everyhting crossed for you.

Vonnie  xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Doodler - great news!     so chuffed to hear that you have got such good news

Mimou - well done getting everything documented and off to Dr Thong - great idea.  Hope you hear back from him soon.

Hi all!

Jo xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Doodler* - I'm totally over the moon for you, so, so happy       One major hurdle leapt, may the good news continue for you for the rest of the year and let this be an extra-special Christmas for the Doodler family      

*Mimou* - good for you on getting that letter written and I hope you get a decent response from Dr. T soon. I hope the novelty of the hot water hasn't worn off yet 

*Vonnie* - well done for holding things together and don't be so hard on yourself, it really isn't your fault  I hope your DH finds lots of nice treats for you both to help you have plenty positive things to focus on 

I'll have to do a proper post tomorrow now because I ended up watching Masterchef and Dave Gorman and never got back on here  Still, I've not much else to occupy myself with 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Doodler*- yeah  am soooo pleased for you that phone call was good news  2 to go back in March  Will be crossing everything for you 

*Mimou*- glad that you felt better after having written to Dr T. Hope you get a satisfactory response 

*Vonnie*- well done for resisting the vino excess. Sending a big  , hope you and DH are able to support each other tomorrow. Know it'll be hard  Hope planning the holidays will give you both something positive to focus on for the near future.

Hope everyone else is well 
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Maz- we're only putting the tested embryo back though as they don't let you mix untested and tested.I guess because they're still gathering data on it. Anyway their success rates are based on 1 or 2 embryos as there is an even higher chance of twins with CGH tested embies lots of women opt for 1.
Yikes!

dx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi All, 

I just wanted to let you know what's been going on for me....

My cycle has been cancelled, or at least postponed as I had a seizure on Tuesday night.  Stuart phoned a ambulance and a paramedic arrived.  Unfortunately he sent me to A&E so was there til 1am getting tests done.  

I had a seizure 7 years ago and have now got an appointment with a neurologist.  My boss said I should phone Dr Thong but I think he's off this week.  The nurse spoke to Dr Raja who has postponed my treatment until my neuro appointment.  Am really very disappointed.  I'm trying to get a cancellation so I can go ahead and downregulate but the receptionist says they rarely get any cancellations due to the fact that most people turn up after they've had a fit!

Anyway, thanks for your support and I'll keep you up to date with our progress...

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh Jayne!    
Sounds like scary stuff, I know it must be really disappointing to have had to postpone your treatment but you need to be in tip top condition for this cycle.  Hopefully you won't have to wait too long for a neuro appointment.

Take care and take it easy! 
Love
L xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh *Jayne*, I am so, so sorry to hear that  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you for that neurological cancellation though     It seems to unfair when you are already getting all psyched up for things, but better to get things checked out. Hope it all turns out for the best 

I think I'll have to try and get back on later or tomorrow to finally do my promised post, because I'm going out shortly and will need to put some thought into this post with so much to catch up on 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Jayne 

  so sorry to hear about your seizure and having to cancel tx- just when you had got your head around this cycle !
I hope you can get to see the neurologist soon to find out what is going on. It must have been a horrible shock for both of you.
Take care of yourself - thinking of you
xxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne- how scary hon  Very sorry it means postponing your cycle but your health comes first and we want you to be fighting fit.Hope they see you soon. have they given you a date?

dx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jayne,

So sorry to hear about the cancellation, but as everyone has said your health comes first  Hope the neurologist is able to find a cause and it's nothing serious.

Thinking of you
Maz


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh Jayne,

I'm so sorry...hope all goes well.

Thinking of you.

Fiona x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for all your good wishes...I'm going to try and get a cancellation to speed things up  

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayne,

So sorry to hear about your cancellation, hope you get on okay at the neurologist.  Are you still trying to get a cancellation at the ERI?  DH and I have finally spent some quality time together and started to try and make sense of what to do next.

Still trying to stay on the straight and narrow but my motivation has gone since the negative result, been good i guess as only had 2 glasses since Thursday.  Did call the hospital today for our follow up appt, so got that to look forward to in April, decided to leave it a while as we want some time out without the hassle of thinking of trying for a baby.

Anyway going to watch as dvd now so hope you all have a good weekend and take care.

Vonnie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Sorry I've been such a rubbish FF recently  You'd never have known that I've been off work and therefore technically I should have had more time for the PC 

*Vonnie* - glad your DH is back and you have your follow up appointment booked. Well done for not getting stuck into the wine too, that's very impressive  I hope you are planning lots of nice treats for yourself and DH 

*Jayne* - I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for a cancellation really soon for you     I hope your health is good and you have lots of nice things planned for the next few weeks 

*Fiona Jane* - lovely to see you posting on here again, and that photo of Carys is just so sweet 

*Finbarina* - how are things going for you? Again, really nice to see you posting on here again  Thanks for your kind wishes for EC 

*Doodler* - have you taken in the brilliant news about your embie yet? So what are the next stages? I presume you need to downreg for the FET, but at what stage do you fly back out to LV and what other treatment do you need for the immune issues? My GP was commenting the other day on how much I seem to know about IF treatments, but it's certainly not a patch on the stuff you know about  Is there any news about your Mum yet? Sorry not to have managed to catch up with you online this week to help with my sanity check   A friend called round earlier to try and help give me a reality check, as my almost OCD about what I can and can't eat and drink is getting seriously out of hand 

*Jo* - thanks for the PM and great to see you posting on here too, and what a post  I'm seriously impressed - I'll never be able to compete with that 

*Mimou* - how are you getting on? Have you heard anything yet from the clinic/Dr T? I am sure that you are not the only patient they have had that they feel is very vocal - I had a shot this cycle with insisting they change my meds, and when Dr. Raja still prescribed the wrong drug I had them running around correcting it  I hope that you and DH have thought of some nice things to treat yourselves to, as you deserve some happiness  

*Maz* - how are the house renovations coming along, and how's your lovely bump? Thanks for your words of wisdom too  I wish I didn't find it quite so hard hearing other people hear they've got loads of eggs, while I'm Ms Average at best  Anyway, on the plus side we had 3 embryos that developed to a better stage than last time so I'm staying positive (as I can!) that I've got the right ones on board 

*Dawn* - I've just realised you'll either be on your way or in Hawaii for Valentine's, how cool is that  How are you getting on? You must be getting excited about all that sun and hula on the horizon  Do you have a date to start downreg for FET on your return? Don't apologise for being lucky enough (as such, as I know it doesn't always feel lucky  ) to produce lots of eggs - I didn't mean that to upset anyone, it's just hard not to feel quite down on yourself when the woman in the next bed gets twice as many eggs as you  

*Katerina* - how are you getting on? I hope the drugs don't make you as scatty as I became this time  I managed to forget that one scan day I was also meant to be at Court for work in the Borders, and our solicitor rang the office trying to track me down - oops  Hope it's all going well and you've got a nice chilled weekend planned 

*Sunflower* - was really sorry to hear about your DH's job and hope you can get things back on track with some financial security soon     If you feel in a better position at an earlier time, ERI are usually good for offering cancellation slots to get you in for treatment quicker 

*Jan* - great news to hear your tests came back normal and you're at the top of the egg donor list  Good to see so much good news, particularly as you've been forced to take a lengthy break. Here's hoping it's full steam ahead now    

*Jola* - sorry to hear you feel your experience of ERI has been so bad. I asked my DP about the 'men's rooms' as he has had to use them a few times now, and he felt their standards of cleanliness were good, so perhaps your DH was just unlucky the day he went in? I have noticed some days when we've been sitting in the waiting room it appears to be getting a stream of men using them, so I guess that wouldn't help. I did read in one of the HFEA reports that one of the other hospitals doesn't even have one dedicated room, let alone two, so facilities really vary!

*Chook* - I also posted to you on the other ERI thread. Hope everything is going well with the new job and planning your leave    

Hello also to Lanky, Donna, Clarabelle, Caroline Anne, Jannie, Emily, Ebony, Kat, Kirsty and Izzy - hope I've not forgotten anyone 

Not much to report here after a very lazy week of daytime TV, the occasional nice walk and really very little else  Been watching some Ross Noble on DVD tonight and planning our accommodation for a wedding we're going to in May, just disappointed it's Friday night already  I've got a phone consult with my GP on Monday so hoping to get signed off until after test day to allow me time to find out our result and take it all in  I feel frightened when I think about it so just trying to focus on enjoying the time off 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

OMG - lots of drama on here  .

Doodler - FANTASTIC news   go embryos! I know exactly what you mean about the positive thoughts creeping in - since we got the news about the DE list, I've found myself pondering where we'll put the cot, then slapping myself and asking myself why the last five years seem to have taught me nothing  . You are obviously in the best possible hands though, and all the possibilities are being addressed. Everything is crossed!

Jayne - that's dreadful - did anything else lead up to the seizure that you can identify? The timing is bad, but would the EFREC lot keep you on hold for a month to get this out the way but not delay things any more than they need to? I'll be thinking of you and hoping your apt comes soon and goes smoothly.

I'm running about like a daft person trying to get ready to go away, so no more personals till I get back from Venice ( ). I had an apt yesterday for a follow-up to the mole they removed before Xmas. Despite the fact that it had been biopsied and come back clear two years ago, and that they'd left it up to me as to whether it came off at all, the pathology came back as showing areas of 'atypia' (not sure exactly what that means). Also, the pathology suggests that not all of it was removed and I need to get more of the area taken off. Although the bloke said "it's a long way off being skin cancer" (phew!) it could go that way eventually so they want to get it sorted before I do IVF  . I stressed that I've waited long enough for that and they've said they'll try and get me in in the next 2 months, which should be enough time. I've left a message with my consultant (it was the plastics guy I saw yesterday - big mole!) to get more info and an idea of whether it could wait till after DE and any poss pg. Par for the course for me - medical things were looking way too straightforward there for a week or so  !

Keep fingers crossed for me on the DE thing - 1st apt on 18th Feb - and that Venice goes smoothly and gives us a much needed break!

More when I'm back,
love
Jan xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry for being such a rubbish FF, have just been really snowed under with work and brain full of nonsense at the minute.  Had to deal with another girl at work going off on maternity leave on Friday - she was maternity cover for another girl I have off at the minute, and now she's away too!!  Better bloody be my turn soon   

Elaine - sorry you've ended up with a horrible cold, hope your feeling a bit better.  How are you doing on your 2ww?  Glad you've been taking it easy with you're feet up watching DVD's.  Sending you masses of       and    for Wednesday.  We don't leave until Friday morning, but hopefully we can have a nice romantic post-valentines meal when we're away - just have to get rid of the in-laws first!!

Jayne - really sorry to here about your seizure and your postponed cycle.  Have you got a date yet for neuro appt, or know the timescales?  Here's hoping for a short wait for an appt and hoping you can get on with txt soon     

Maz - good to hear from you busy bee.  I'm with Doodler - we'll be round to sort you out if we hear about painting with 2 weeks to go!! .

Doodler -       fab news on your wee blast!!  Do you have a timescale for starting d/r and your other drugs?  Won't be long until your off to Vegas again to be PUPO!! 

Mimou - how you doing hun?    Well done you on writing off to Dr T, its great to get everything down on paper and let him know what you're thinking.  Hope he knows what he's in for when he gets back from hols!  I really hope he will review things with you and give you the answers you need for moving forward with txt.  Well done Kev on getting your new boiler in - might have to get his details from you, need my boiler serviced and don't know of a good boiler man!!  

Vonnie - glad to see you posting again  .  Please don't be so hard on yourself, we've all been there, but so little of this is in our control that you can't blame yourself for whats happened.  Hope you and DH are being good to each other, and you can get your thoughts together for your follow up appt.  

Jan - Hope you have a fab time in Venice, you both really deserve it, make sure you treat yourselves to lots of nice food and wine while you're there.  Hope your consultant is able shed some light on wahts going on with your mole, and you can time things around your treatment.  Just in case I don't get a chance, just want to wish you lots of luck for your DE appt on the 18th    

Katerina - how are you getting on with d/r?  Hope those nasty side effects are staying away this time  

Trying to get organised for going away.  have been so stressed with work that I've not had a chance to get excited yet - just as well I've got a 24hour journey to get there to plan everything I want to do!!  Still can't walk in my new shoes, although I'm sure I'll be fine after a couple of glasses of fizzy!!

Will hopefully get on before I head off, but just in case - sending everyone lots of      for the next couple of weeks.  Will be thinking of you all      

Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Guys

May I join please/

Although I am not attending eri my clinic is not too far, I am at GCRM on first ever IVF cycle.

Feeling bit lost

Whippet x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

whippet said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> May I join please/
> 
> ...


Hi

Sorry you're feeling a bit lost  If you're not at ERI then maybe you'd like to join ladies on the Scottish Girls thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127913.75

or there's the Glasgow girls thread on ICSI board (we don't have separate clinic threads for both IVF and ICSI)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119350.210

There's also the Locations board where you may like to join other Scottish ladies in your local area...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=259.0

and finally, there is also the Cycle Buddies board so you could join the relevant month for starting your treatment...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks that the nicest NO i ever had

Whippet x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

whippet said:


> Thanks that the nicest NO i ever had
> 
> Whippet x


*Whippet*....

At no point have I said "no" !!

I'm one of the Moderators on this website and I was merely suggesting other places that you may like to post as you're not at ERI. If you want to continue posting on this ERI thread then I'm sure the other ladies would be more than happy....I was just offering you some alternatives !!

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello Whippet - you're very welcome to join us if you like  ! I think a few of us have some experience of GCRM (though not me) or would be certainly be curious. Are you down-regging at the moment?  I am, but for a FET rather than full IVF cycle.  

Everyone's very friendly on here!

Katerina


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just a quickie before I go to bed - up at 5am tomorrow!! Was just checking for any last news on Jayne & Doodler - good luck girls!!

Wippet - I'll be doing my donor cycle at GCRM - they're lovely, aren't they  . I've been at the ERI, but they don't do donor eggs - there's a few of us here who started out at the ERI and have now moved on to other things. When does you cycle start?

Will check in as soon as I'm back at the end of the week - just found out how much it would cost to surf on the iPhone while abroad  !

Take care.
Love
Jan  xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Minxy I appreciate you never said no but nor did you say yes but you did say "if you not at ERI you might want to try" then named 4 other sites which is why my interpretation was no. As a moderator I am sure you know better than anyone that emotions run high during this emotional rollercoaster and as moderator you not inviting me to join also led me to my no conclusion it doesnt matter I will go elsewhere.

Katerina and Jan I started stimms on thurs so only done 6 jags not back till thurs thanks for you being nice I wish you both all the luck in the world good luck in your adventure.

Whippet x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a quick  from me  Though I see there's not been much activity here this weekend 

*Whippet*, you are more than welcome here  I hope that you're getting on fine with your jags and have escaped any side effects  Here's hoping Thursday brings good news for you too    

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

whippet said:


> Minxy I appreciate you never said no but nor did you say yes but you did say "if you not at ERI you might want to try" then named 4 other sites which is why my interpretation was no. As a moderator I am sure you know better than anyone that emotions run high during this emotional rollercoaster and as moderator you not inviting me to join also led me to my no conclusion it doesnt matter I will go elsewhere.


*Whippet* 

The links I included were not to other "sites"....they were to other threads on FF that I thought you might like to take a look at.

I am not only a Moderator but also a member of FF who is also going through many IVF treatments so I'm more than aware of emotions. Having re-read my original reply to you I don't feel it was in any way negative or "not inviting", just offering you other threads you may like to take a look at as you clearly mentioned you were "feeling a bit lost". I'm sorry that you have decided to take my help/advise out of the context it was intended. 

As a Moderator it's my job to help members navigate around the boards as there are quite a few and relevant threads may be missed. It's not my position to "invite" members on to threads....as members you can join any threads you like (and as I mentioned in my reply to you, I'm sure the ladies on here would be more than happy for you to join) ....I merely thought that I was offering you some tips and advise on other threads you may have found helpful...obviously I was wrong ! 

Lots of luck to you 
Natasha


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Whippet welcome to the thread! Hope we can help you through your first cycle of IVF so if you've any question or just want to rant here is a good place as there are so many lovely supportive girls on here. Have you got a whippet by any chance? Always trying to sniff out another dog lover! When is your next scan date? Jan says GCRM are lovely too so thats a bonus....
dx
love to everyone-can hardly move today after 8 days of hard labour in the garden- off to crawl onto the couch to watch some telly!


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Hope you are all well and had a good weekend.  I had a fab time hanging out with DH and just enjoying some 'us' time and chatting things through.  Didn't actually talk about the failed attempt but decided to book a skiing holiday, we then went out for a bit and I feel of the tee total wagon spectacularly, suffered yesterday for it, god I forgot how bad hangovers are...

Got a question, want to get fit as no longer fit into my diesel jeans but wasn't sure if there are any exercises I should be avoiding while ttc naturally, the gym I go to has a power plate and I've heared its good for fat burning but wondered if was ok to us while trying naturally.

Jayne hope you are doing okay and that you've got an appt for the neurologists.

Doodler, any news when your transfer will be?

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey vonnie,
good to hear you've been out putting the world to rights and talking about the next attempt. I would think that unless you're training very hard that moderate exercise a few times a week is fine.I'd be a bit careful in the second half of your cycle though to avoid  loads of stomach exercises or heavy lifting or core workouts like the power plate but then regular women do this and still get pregnant so who knows. I'd avoid things like half [email protected]@!but then i would anyway !The main thing is to keep your spirits up and feel good about yourself  and stay healthy so go for it.

My transfer is scheduled for 19th March all being well.....
dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiya Doddler,

Not long to go till then, I take it you will be going out to LV for that again?  Thanks for the advice regarding exercise I don't really push myself to the limit but I really need to do something as I am prone to put weight on really easily especially at the moment since I've not been doing much since Christmas.

Think I may as well give the power plate a go as I can't do any harm you never know may do me some good!!

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

I think the power plate sounds great! I did a measly 10 mins on my stepper this morning---so pathetic!But then i was working out in the garden all week....thats my excuse!


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello  

Just a quick one from me, all this talk of exercise is making me feel extremely guilty about my ever-expanding waistline   I had hoped to lose some weight before this treatment cycle, but comfort eating after my miscarriage and Christmas haven't helped any   Anyway I've said I'm going to shed the excess pounds if this cycle doesn't work out, so I may be needing to borrow some of your motivation Vonnie because I've been spotting since first thing this morning   Just wish AF would either come on properly and confirm it hasn't worked, or would stop altogether. Sorry for the lack of personals and the moan but I'm feeling really fed up right now  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Whippet, welcome to the thread.  You are very very welcome here.  

Neurology appointment not til 25th.  RIE offered to pay our money back but if we take it back, the price might have gone up by the time we pay again so not sure what's best.  

Am so sorry it's so very short...but at work, so had better go...

Take care

Elaine       for tomorrow

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Elaine-   its so nerve wracking at this stage and we all know spotting can be either way.Hope it holds off and you're faced with a lovely surprise tomorrow- feeling for you. Good luck      can't believe where the time has gone...sorry.

jayne- hope the neurology appointment sheds some light on it. 

dx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all doing OK?

Just popping on to wish Elaine all the best for tomorrow      Just read your post - I hope AF is staying away     Thinking of you so much.  

Jayne - been thinking of you too and sorry to hear of all your troubles.  I hope the neurology appointment goes OK and that it is not long before you can start cycle    

Doodler - hope you are doing all right and getting set for Vegas #3!  Keep going!!

Mimou - any news from ERI?  Dr Thong is definitely back as I saw him when I was there this morning (work related stuff!)

Katerina - hope d/regging going OK and not driving you too  

Vonnie - hope you are doing all right   A night off the wagon and planning some holidays sounds just the ticket. Skiing holidays used to be my favourite (until I knackered my knee) - but is great way to keep fit (providing you don't get too into the apres ski!!   ) 

Dawn - not long at all until your hols!!    Have a great time.

Hi to everyone else    Sorry no time for any more personals.  Mad busy at work so better fly!

Jo xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just popping on to wish Elaine masses of               for tomorrow . Sorry you're feeling so  ; spotting is just torture as you're never sure one way or another  Keeping up the positivity though got everything crossed for you   

*Whippet*- welcome to the gang  All the best for your IVF cycle 

*Jayne*- lots of  for the neuro appointment later this month. Is there any way you can get ERI to hold the price for you as it's not your fault they cancelled the cycle on you  Can't hurt to ask? Might be better to get the money back and put into savings to earn a bit of interest until you are ready to go again. Hope you're doing ok hun 

*Doodler- *you recovered from the marathon gardening yet  I thought I was bad just spending an hour clearing out the pots and the front path at the weekend! So pleased to hear you have a date for Vegas 

*Jan*- sorry to hear that the mole problem has re-appeared  Like you say a break from medical issues for more than a few weeks would be nice  Am thinking of you and hoping all is fine and that you can get on with your donor cycle as planned  for the appointment on the 18th. Have a fabby time in Venice 
*
Katerina*- hope d/r is going well and not too harsh with the side-effects  Any date for stims yet? Hope the acupuncture is helping.

*Mimou*- hope you and DH are doing fine and he's treating you to something special for Birthday/Valentine's. I'm getting taken out for dinner and as a concession have been allowed to have one glass of wine with the meal   Any word back from Dr T yet about your letter/follow up? Hope you get answers soon 
*
Dawn*- How's the packing for Hawaii going  Any room for one more in the suitcase? Would rather be in Hawaii this weekend than in Watford, which is where I'm actually going    Have a fabby holiday 

Big hugs to all the girlies, hope everyone is doing okay just now. Sorry no more personals but got to dash out shortly.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Just wanted wish Elaine loads of       for tomorrow.  

Whippet, hello and welcome to the thread.

Need to keep it brief as we are trying to get our skiing holiday booked, been looking for two days to no avail as we keep on beong snookered by DH holidays.....  If I can't get a skiing holiday I think we're going to go to NYC instead.

Anyway better go and speak soon.

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there
Just been reading everyone's messages over my lunch hour......  got my best wishes with all of you for good things to happen.

I am starting my first IVF treatment in July (fingers crossed) at ERI.  My DP has had a visectomy - we met Dr Raja who was really nice.  DP has to have op which is on 22nd April so all feels really real - just trying not to get my hopes up at the moment as the visectomy was too long ago for him to have a reversal so they are trying to extract sperm from him and freeze it until my IVF in July - I am not sure whether the op will be successful or not.....  

Been a bit down this week as my cat (as I am sure everyone will understand) is like my baby and we have just found out he has cancer - and it could erupt very suddenly and be over in a matter of days.  He doesnt know anything at the moment and is purring and happy as normal.  He is the most affectionate cat in the world so you can imagine how I feel thinking about him not being around  

Anyway - look forward to chatting with you all again soon.
Sorry for no personals at the moment - but hope that I can get to know you all well through this site.

Bye for now
xx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Thinking of you Elaine....fingers crossed


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Just about to have some food (ravenous!) and have spent so long catching up that I have now left myself no time to message you all - Anyway here goes...

Elaine:  Thinking of you hun and sending you lots of    

Jayne: Was so sad to hear about the seizure and the postponement of your treatment - hang in there.  My DH had his last seizure 8 years ago and I know how it can affect so much of life (driving etc).  Am thinking of you for the 25th and hope that you find a suitable way forward with ERI.  

Whippet: Hi, how are things going with the D/regging?

Dawn: Whoo hoo! 2 days to go!  Have the most fantastic time, enjoy every second.

Doodler: Was so delighted when I read your post about your fabulous blast!  Many congratulations.  your journey has had so many ups and downs it is just lovely to read that you have big step forward. 19th of March sounds like a good day to me   !

Vonnie: Hope you have got your skiing holiday sorted, very glamourous.  Thinking of you.  

Mimou: Lots of hot baths for your combi boiler girl!  Hope you get a chance to have a good talk with Dr T.

Big hello to everyone else - only two days to the weekend!
 for all!

Love Janniexx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just wanted to say good morning and although I am new to this site, 

Elaine - am also thinking of you and sending you  

Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Ebony- welcome! So sorry to read about your poor cat. I'm very attached to my pets and know how devastating it can be .Lets hope he continues unaware for as long as possible. Fingers crossed for your DH sperm retrieval- they only need a few for ICSI so no reason to think they won't be in there is there?

elaine- thinking of you...

vonnie- hope you've got that holiday booked!

jannie- lovely to hear from you. Hope you're growing nicely?

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning,

Welcome to the thread Ebony sending lots of     for your cycle.

Elaine, hope you got good news yesterday, thinking of you both.

Finally got our holiday booked, after days of deliberation we decided to can the skiing trip as DH was being to fussy about where he wanted to go and we were finding it really difficult to get somewhere booked plus we were worried tha the longer we left it the less chance of getting good snow.  So we are now going to NYC for 9 days, I can't wait to go, its going to be so good.  Dates have worked out well as we're there for St Patrick's Day, neither of us is Irish but the criag (??) will be good, plus decided to stay a bit longer as we're going to be there over easter so DH doesn't need to take as many holidays.  So excited just need to get the weight down a bit so I can pig out while I'm there.

I think this holiday will do us good as we can put the ttc to the back of our minds and get back to having fun!!

Better go, if I want to lose weight better get to that gym.

Speak soon

Vonnie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

I'll have to start with apologies both for being absent and not posting for a couple of days, and my lack of personals just now because I'm trying to just take things easy just now. I'm quite frightened to post this but I'm cautiously excited to say     DP and I are really pleased but also only too painfully aware of how easy it is to have it snatched away again, so we're trying not to get over-excited. Plus I'm still losing (sorry if TMI) what I think is old blood, very dark and just a little, but have lost some daily since Tuesday. ERI have advised us to ring them if it continues for more than a couple of days, so I'll probably be back on the phone tomorrow  It's all a bit unnerving but hopefully nothing to worry about  easier said than done when you're a born worrier  

I hope everyone else is doing well and promise to be back on properly for personals later. Just wanted to say to *Vonnie* though, brilliant news on getting a holiday booked, that sounds fabulous  And *Ebony*, that's great news that you're all booked for your cycle and have an operation date, I'll be keeping  for good news from the operation   

Off to chill out for a bit and check on the dinner  which I've just remembered I left cooking and haven't checked for ages, oops 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Elaine

Just logged on to check in on your news.... I totally understand your cautiousness but have to say how absolutely delighted I am to hear that so far so good!!!  Fabulous!!!        

Take it easy - and get that darling DP of yours running round after you!

Jo xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Quick catch up......

*Elaine*- am sending a cautious  Realise this will be worrying for you but try to relax and take things a day at a time. Lots of      that the bleeding settles and bubs is still just settling in for the next 8 months 

*Mimou*-  hope it's a good one so far 

*Vonnie*- have a fab holiday in NYC next month. You'll have to go to the St Paddy's parade then 

*Dawn*- have a good flight tomorrow and a total chill out in Hawaii. See you when you get back 

Got to run- going out for dinner for Valentine's/Birthday with DH. Possibly last time we get to spend this day alone from now on    Might even get to have a little wine if I'm good and ask him nicely 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie form me - sorry for being rubbish lately, have been mega busy at work for the last couple of weeks, had another girl go off on Maternity leave, and am trying to get arrangements sorted out for another 3 coming back in the Spring.  Surely it has to be my turn soon!! 

Almost packed for going away - have packed far too much, but don't know what the weather will be like, plus have to bring posh clothes for the conference dinners!!

Jayne - sending you lots of luck and    for your Neuro problem, hope they can put your mind at ease and you can then get focused on txt again  

Mimou - Happy Birthday!!  Hope DH is treating you to a nice meal and lots of pressies!  Any news back from DrT?

Maz - Happy Birthday to you too!  Have a lovely meal, and enjoy your wee taste of wine.  Sorry no more room in my suitcase - stuffed already!!

Ebony - welcome to our wee thread, my DH had to through the same op as your DH.  Tell him not too worry too much, its all over very quickly and recovers very quickly afterwards.

Jannie - good to hear from you, how's you and the bump doing?  

Vonnie - wow, sounds like a fab holiday.  Remind me when I get back to PM you with lots of things to do, I was in NY 2 years ago and loved it!  Lots of great shopping!!  Hope you & DH are doing ok  

Doodler - how you doing?  Any news on your mum yet?  Hope she gets as good news as you did with your blast  

Elaine - have PM'd you.  Keep taking it easy, and call the ERI if you have any questions    

Hello and big hugs to you anyone I've missed.  

Sending you all lots of      and  , and catch up with all the news when I get back
Dawnxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Another very quick one from me after realising how absent-minded I was earlier 

A massive happy birthday to both *Maz and Mimou*  Hope you're both having an extra-special Valentine's 

Thanks for all the kind words again 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Great news Elaine!    I can understand you feeling cautious though, but this is a different pregnancy so fingers crossed.   Take it easy! xx

Mimou and Maz - hope you both had a good birthday yesterday  . It's a good day to have a birthday it would've been my dad's too. 

L xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just into work and sending a quick note.

Elaine - sending you huge   - like everyone else, can understand you are very cautious - have everything crossed and thinking of you - xx

Mimou/Maz - hope you had a fab birthday and got lots of lovely birthday treats x

Dawn - so good to know that someone has beeen through the same treatment as me - have so many questions!! (sorry!!)  DP is very worried so trying to play it all down just now.... he has pre-clerking on 7 March and is worried enough about that!

Vonnie - NY is fab - we were there in 2004 and got fab deal on Waldorf (would never be able to repeat that one) - but so wish could go back.

Hello to everyone else - sorry for no personals to everyone jsut now....

We are off to Krakow on Monday for a few days - I am sitting accountancy exams and get results on Monday morning so good time to go away and forget about them if I fail!!  Only away till Wednesday but hopefully will be able to fit in enough eating and tours in that time.

Lots of love to everyone - speak soon

xxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

many thanks for fab birthday wishes. Got took out for scrumptious Faine daining at The Plumed Horse which is in quite a spooky street but very fabulous! Am getting around to making canapes for tonight's birthday party.

Maz - hope you had lovely day. Bump must be big now !

Ebony - enjoy krakow - you have to try Pierogi. Good luck with all tx

Elaine- many congratulations on bfp. Take it easy

Dawn - bet you can't wait ! Have a magical time 

I have got an appointment with Dr Thong on Mon 25th to discuss what has happened with overstimulating, and recent events, but have pretty much taken the decision not to continue with treatment at eri . I can't afford what happened to happen again, would rather explore other options . If I have only got one more go ( now I am REALLY old!) I would rather be confident that I am being properly monitored and have confidence in what I am being told. I Looked at the most recent stats and eri have 17% live birth rate for my age whereas argc is 37%. We need to really think about it in the long term/money/adoption etc etc instead of just 'phoning in with next period' to go through the same old craziness that I have lost faith in now.
I have done so much chatting about all this this week that I have lost my voice almost !

Doodler and Katerina - good luck with downregs and will be praying for good results for you both!   
love,mimoux


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

elaine- thats fab news congrats thus far   Bound to be worried  but as Fin said this is a different embryo.one day at a time   

mimou and Maz- happy belated bday girls- hope you had a blast 

ebony- poor DH- you've got to feel sorry for them up to a point- its usually the women folk that are having to go through it but men just don't cope as well...

dawn- don't forget your new shoes-can picture you now body surfing the waves  took Mum to her hospital appointment yesterday and they're going to do another CT scan in April to see if the lung nodules have grown- if they have it indicates cancer, if not well and good, but they apparently can't biopsy these ones because of the location or else they would have done- shame as that would have given us a quick definitive answer but anyway they didn't jump up and down and drag her in for surgery straight away so thats a good sign.We had a run in with the receptionist too- have great time. 

DH had me out in the dark till 11pm last night helping him shift 1.5 tonnes of topsoil and laying turf  lifes a beach just now! Been trying to organise the IVIG I need and the price has gone up by 30% since last year...don't know how we'll fund it as its almost the cost of an IVF cycle at ERI  off to sell some stuff on amazon or ebay...
dx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Happy Friday!

Elaine: That is wonderful news, many many congratulations - just take things a day at a time.  

Doodler: 1.5 tonnes of top soil!!  I hope you had some serious calories after that!  I'm sorry to hear that you and your mum have to wait until April to find out more about the lung nodules.  I do think you are right though, it is a good sign that they haven't rushed her into surgery.  I didn't know IVIG was so extortionate  

Dawn: Happy Hols!  

Mimou: Glad you had a lovely birthday and enjoy the ongoing celebrations tonight! I completely understand what you mean and it is good to know you do have options (doodler has taught us that   )  It will be good to hear what Dr T says and what ERI can offer you - but you need to follow your instincts. Can you transport your frosties to a new clinic? 

Ebony: Good luck with the exams - have a lovely relaxing time in Krakov - let me know what it's like I'd love to go one day. Hope things go really well for your DH with the op.    

Maz: Happy Birthday!!

Vonnie: Ooo New York! Fantastic!

Katerina:  how is the D/regging going?  Hope you are managing to stay sane...

Well, I have my mum staying for the weekend which will be lovely and a real help as I am pretty knacked.  Might go to the Snowdrop day at Dalmeny house when we get bored of clearing out boxes/throwing away stuff.  Bump seems to be growing by the day and although I'm starting to feel nervous about how it will come out I don't think it will be nearly as tricky as it was to get it in there in the first place   

Hmm still got some work to do but I think the chances of much cohesion is going out the window.  Have a lovely weekend all - let us spare a happy thought for Dawn in Hawai     

Love Janniexx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wahey its the weekend.  Cannot believe I am up at this time and about the head to the gym, must be mad....  

Mimou, are you going to head to London for tx?  Have you thought about going to the new clinic in Glasgow?  I think its getting a good reputation, we have looked at it as well as I'm getting a bit concerned about the waiting time at the ERI as I ain't getting any younger either.  I does sound as if you have had a bit of a nightmare with the service as the hospital, although I was generally happy with the treatment at the eri I do sometimes think that once they have your money they are happy to take it and forget about customer service.  We are paying a premuim for the tx and if you were paying for that in the real world i.e a holiday or something, if you got poor service you would complain also feel as they have you over a barrell of a gun almost as in order to acheive the goal of a baby we need them more that they need us so they feel superior to us.  I know I sound a bit waffelly but I hope you understand what I'm getting at, perhaps I should go back to bed for a hour!!!   

Doodler, very impressed that you were shifting soil at 11pm, I would of told DH where to get off if he wanted me to do that at that time of night.  Hope you are doing well.

Jambo, how are you.  Hope you are doing okay.

Elaine, fab news for you.  Hope the bleeding has calmed down and you are now starting the relax and enjoy being pregnant.

Ebony, Have a great holiday and enjoy Krakow.

Maz, hope you had a lovely bitherday and Valentines Day dinner.  I had Valentines' Day on my own as DH would out for lunch with work and wasn't hungry.

Not a lot planned for this weekend, think we're going to start getting an intinery together for NY.  Already want to go the Macy's, Abercrombie and Fitch and Tiffany's of course (may be persuade DH to get me a diamond from there,   )  

Anyway hope you are all well and take care everyone

Vonnie


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Jannie - your comment about getting the bump out made me cackle a lot !!!!

I do hope there is an inverse relationship between the difficulty of getting them in and the ease of getting them out- if there is any justice in this world we would all be popping out our babies in like totally seconds ( oh ok... minutes ) while eating cakes/  having some quality chat time on ff! - here's hoping ...  Good to hear from you

Vonnie - yep I am thinking of London - it's really not just customer service issues I have , it's the basic decisions about our treatment that have caused 2 cancelled cycles and lots of stress. I am interested to hear any info about Glasgow, too. Good Luck with gym - I am very impressed by your dedication! 
We had sore heads after last night's clarty party so we went on lovely cycle ride over to Fife and back. I have a wee HR monitor which told me I burned 2,500 calories of which 50% was fat ! Will try not to replace them at lunch tomorrow . Bet you are dead excited about NYC. One cool thing is to get the subway to Brookyn (cool shops/cafes) and walk back over the magical Brooklyn bridge for amazing views of NYC skyline. Have a magic time together  

enjoy the rest of the weekend
take care xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

everyone

*Elaine* - i haven't said congratulations yet - its really good news, and you deserve it. I was very anxious last week when there was no news, but totally understand why! Hope that things are still going well and you and your DP are managing to keep calm and positive. 

Hi *Chook* - i saw your post on the other thread - sending you lots of positive vibes. I know treatment getting close makes me emotional too - its exciting to be getting a chance at last but brings so much risk and worry. I'm sure you'll be fine though, you've been waiting a while with us now. Is your weight likely to be a real problem  - I imagine their rules are fairly clear and it sounds like there are plenty folk who aren't perfect but don't get any grief about it?

*Doodler * - are you still doing masses of work on your house? Hope you get some time to relax 

*Vonnie* - that sounds like a very efficient trip to the gym this morning! Good luck with starting to plan for another attempt and keeping positive. Its certainly worth writing down questions and theories you're thinking about to cover with the doctors at your follow up appointment. Do you know which doctor you're seeing? I chose to see Dr Menezes last time and found her much better at listening and giving real answers than Dr Raja. I've never got as far as Dr T!

*Jayne* - hope you're well now and working out a plan for after your neurology appointment. Are the ERI costs likely to go up much over time? I haven't noticed a change over 9 months, but perhaps one is due!

*Maz, Jo* - nice to know you're both well and popping in! Hope the bumps are thriving 

*Jannie* - you're getting really close! Good to hear its going well, and you did make me laugh that getting the babe out will be easier than putting it in  ! We can all agree on that .

*Mimou* - 2,500 calories! wow, that sounds like you could eat a lot of lunches without worrying! Hope all the chat last week didn't over do it and you are feeling towards the right way forward. 

*Fin* - I'm so glad you're doing well and quietly getting on with being well and trully pregnant now. Hope it feels really good 

*Ebony* - dood to see you back on the thread, and that you've got some dates to work towards . It sounds like your DH's op shouldn't be too bad, though I'm sure he isn't looking forward to it. Good luck with your exams !

Sorry if I've missed anyone - (hope Dawn is doing something better in Hawaii!! 

I'm well - AF has arrived, 10 days into D/R, which seems about right, and it now seems fairly real - from this point on it is about building a good home for our wee embies, eating all the right stuff and not jumping around too much! I'm not getting great sleep with the d/regging - hot flush like symptoms, so that is making me tired, but otherwise ok and fairly calm! I've ditched the relaxation CD this time round - or at least until nearer ET or afterwards but classical music with low light and a blanket seems to have a similar effect 

DH is about to provide dinner and is being generally lovely - hope you're all having a similarly relaxing weekend.

Katerina x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Hope you all had a great weekend, mine was very active as DH and I went a 6 mile walk yesterday.  Was lovely and felt so good afterwards we just chatted as we walked which helped pass the time was hard going though especially when we were on the finally leg, our legs felt as if they were going to give up on us.

Mimou, thanks for the New York trip, we are definately going to do that one of the days, infact DH wants mw to sit down and plan our days.  I can't wait, its going to be so much fun.

Doodler, not long now.  You must be getting exciting now, is your DH going with you or are you going on your own?

Chook, hope you are getting on with the d/r won't be long until you start on the happy drugs.

Katerina, I'm seeing Dr Raja as he did the most of the tx with us.  Got a whole load of questions for him so he better be prepared.

Anyway got the house to myself as DH is away to Amsterdam with work so I think I will have a surf on the internet and then off for an early night as I feel cream crackered tonight.

Take care

Vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

I just wanted to apologise for being a poor "poster" at the moment.  It's not that I'm not thinking of everyone - I'm here every day checking up on how folk are getting - it's just that I'm struggling to fit everythng and write proper messages.

I'm going to be very indulgent and do a long post at the weekend...speak to you then  

Jayne


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone

Just a quick one from me too - sounds like we're all busy. *Elaine* - so glad you're still OK! Keep taking it easy  On that note, I'd appreciate anyone's advice about getting signed off - I know how to do it, just feel guilt pangs & stress about how much is necessary/whether it helps, though i know i'd feel better once i've done it. I know everyone's different but how do other folk balance what is reasonable/sensible, the need to take more time off for future cycles...?

My lining was nice & thin at yesterday's scan (though the clinic was very slow ), so I've started the Climaval tablets today. The d/r side effects are under control - just not sleeping great and feeling pretty tired.

All the best whatever you're up to,

K xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello, just a short one from me as have posted on the other ERI thread. 

Katerina - hope you are ok and manage to get some sleep.  If being signed off is necessary, do it.   I've been told to take sick days or get signed off if necessary as tx is such a huge thing and should be a priority at this time.  Which is sensible advice, but, like you, I feel a bit guilty about it.  

Ebony - hope you did well with your exams and have a good break.

Jannie and Jo - hope you and your bumps are well.

I have the go ahead for tx so am relieved to have overcome the weight hurdle!

Hello everyone else, hope you are well and looking forward to the weekend.

Chook


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just a quick one to say I'm still around and reading but been lazy about posting again  I'll try and get on tomorrow for a proper post 

*Katerina* - I've PM'd you and hope I answered your question about sick lines properly. To me the most important thing is the outcome, work will probably always be there after all.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone 
How are you all?

Katerina- yes everyone is different but most people do take time off and i'd recommend that you take it. Please don't feel guilty about it- would your colleagues feel guilty for going in for an operation or having a different illness? Your GP doesn't need to say exactly why you're off if that helps-they could just put a gynae op or something because EC is surgery. There are few things in life more important to you just now as doing all you can to support your body and emotions through IVF.  Some women find they go stir crazy during the 2ww at home and prefer to work but you can always get signed back on fit for work if you find that the case.Its really a time to nurture yourself after all the drugs and procedures you'll have been through and as a minimum most places recommend 3 days  real rest after ET to give the embryos a chance. Not to say it won't work if you don't- look at Maz who was away doing concerts etc. Also you may or may not be quite sore and bloated for  upto 5 days after EC . Hope that helps 

Vonnie- been anymore long walks?  weathers disgusting today for dog walking. Whens your appointment? My DH can't come to vegas with me as he's no holidays and already had unpaid leave for the january cycle  So I will have to be brave and do the ET alone.

chook -posted you on t'other thread.

jayne- how are you?

Maz, silver, elaine everyone? you're all very quiet  
dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Wahey its Friday, has anyone got anything exciting planned?  My highlight will be looking for luggage for our hols, DH wants a new set as I managed to break the other by bending the pully handle so it doesn't go down anymore, also plan to sit down and read a book on New York so we have an idea of what we'll be doing each day.

Doodler, not been on any walks so far but if the weather is nice on Sunday I'll probably get dragged out again!!  Our appt isn't until 29th of April so trying to put ttc to the back of my mind until then but its hard.  That's a shame your DH can't make it to LV - would his work not give him special leave??

Katerina,  I agree with Doddler its best to take time off after the operation, get signed off if you can.

Maz, Silver, Elaine, Jayne and everyone else hope you all are well.

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone   

Just back from Krakow yesterday which was a really nice break - went to see the concentration camp in Austwitz which was a real eye opener - and just ate and drank loads (thought I might as well before i start to calm down my alcohol intake!)

I passed my exams so really thrilled and relieved (also meant a payrise at work!) - my next two are in June so DP will be having his op etc whilst I am trying to study -  but at least that means they are over before I start my treatment in July.....  already been warned there is no way I can study whilst going through the treatment.  

Vonny - hope you have a fab time in NY.  I am sooo jealous - would love to go back - its such an amazing place.  Bet you are really excited.

Elaine - glad you are keeping well - and hope you are taking it easy.

Katerina - understand where everyone is coming from about work - this is so important and makes you realise that work etc. means nothing compared to this - so if I was you I would take all the time you need.

Chook - so pleased you have the go ahead for TX - bet you are feeling good about it.

Everyone else, hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend.  

Bye for now

x


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Sorry to crash bang in here, I've been given directions to come onto this thread which is good as i kinda haven't a clue what I'm doing!!   Feeling like a real one of these as just starting out - ICSI is planned for me and DH.  Thanks to Katerina and others for reply   . Posted as i really felt like it has just kind of hit me what we are doing and are now close to EC and soooo everything crossed etc....
Didn't even realise that I might need time off afterward!! How much time do you need??  EC might be end of this week.  And when is the next bit supposed to happen?!  OMG so many questions to ask this week   .  Er and I'm due to have root canal treatment on Wednesday!! 
New girl says thanks for listening and best wishes to all
Hx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just to say am still alive and have been trying to catch up on all your posts before i attempt personals, just been snatching a few minutes here and there

holiday was good, caelans birthday party went well and i have to go into hosp to get polyp removed 17th march, also back at work 24 hours a week, ok thats an update from me

have to run promise to do personals soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

I'm finally finding some time to post at last 

*Flash* - great to see you found us over here. I don't envy you on the root canal work, yuk  People react very differently to EC, with some having no after-effects and others finding it a bit sore for a few days, so as a minimum you'll probably want at least a couple of days off. Embryo transfer (ET) is usually 2 or 3 days later, though some people choose to take their embryos on to the blastocyst stage, which means you can only have one put back at ERI and would involve a day 5 ET. Personally I find the whole thing quite anxiety-provoking and nerve-wracking so I prefer to minimise other stresses in my life and take from EC right through until at least test day off work. However everybody copes differently and some people prefer to have something to distract them on the 2 week wait (2ww). I hope that information is helpful and wish you the very best of luck for EC and root canal treatment   

*Ebony* - Krakow sounds both good and interesting and glad to hear it sounds like you enjoyed yourself - you're right to make the most of still being able to eat and drink what you like  Well done on passing your exams  It sounds like everything is working out nicely time-wise for you for your treatment in the summer 

*Vonnie* - just looking at your tickers  Look how well you're getting on with your weight loss, I am so impressed  And it's really not long until you go to New York either, how exciting  How are you getting on with planning your trip?

*Doodler* - how is the downregging coming along? I hope you're escaping any side-effects     Were you up to anything nice at the weekend? Sorry to hear your DH won't be going to LV with you. How long will you be out there for this time? I remember reading another thread about costs of the IVIG drugs and being horrified  It certainly shut me up complaining about treatment costs  I guess the main thing is to keep focusing on the goal, I'm sure it will all feel worth it in the end   

*Chook* - how are you doing? When is your appointment with the Nurses? I'm sure once that's done it will feel like full steam ahead, which is pretty exciting  Were you up to anything nice at the weekend?

*Katerina* - are you sleeping any better? I hope things are settling now with the addition of the Climaval    I've been listening to my CD quite late in the evening to try and relax me to help me sleep, so something like that might be worth a go  Hope you're feeling better about deciding on time off 

*Jayne* - how are you? Am I right in thinking your neurology appointment was today? If so, hope it went well and you've got the go ahead for treatment  Doubtless you'll be busy as usual 

*Mimou* - how are you doing? Hope your appointment with Dr T today has proved worthwhile and helpful  Really sorry to hear you are thinking of transferring clinics, but from what you've said I can entirely see why you've lost faith in ERI  You'll have to keep posting here though because we'd really miss seeing you on here 

*Jannie* - lovely to see you posting on here again  I hope you enjoyed the weekend your Mum was staying and were properly pampered  I hope you're not overdoing the work on the house and ensuring you're getting as much done for you as possible   Thanks for your congratulations 

*Finbarina* - how are you getting on? Thanks so much for your words of reassurance  It has really helped keeping reminding myself this is a different pregnancy with different embryos. I just can't wait for next week's scan now  

*Dawn* - can't recall when you were getting back, but hope you had a fabulous holiday  When do you start downregging? Must all be happening quite soon 

*Maz* - thanks so much for your kind words too  How was your fabulous Valentine's/birthday meal and that sneaky glass of wine  Hope you had a great time 

*Jo* - going to PM you shortly  Hope all is continuing to go well for you  

*Kirsty* - great to see you back on here and hope you're well  Good to hear your holiday and Caelen's birthday were both good  Wishing you lots of luck for your polyp removal   

Hello also to Jan, Emily, Kat, Donna, Michelle, Fiona, Sunflower, Jola, Clarabelle, Caroline Anne and Izzy - really sorry if I've missed anyone 

Sadly it's back to work for me tomorrow  I guess I have to go back some time though  On the plus side I've negotiated only working Tuesday and Thursday this week, and am then off next Wednesday for my scan  Just going to take it really easy, though I've had word that things are not good at work, so will need to try and avoid taking any stress on board  Hope everybody had a good weekend. It's certainly been quiet on here recently 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

after long time a quick visit again... 

I had my follow-up appointment  with Dr Raja today, and he's mentioned the whole weight thing again... *sigh* As if they don't have anything else they can blame...

We got a scan for the cyst I had in November at the FET (3cms then) and found that it's grown to 6cm x 4cm again! So... I am going to have a laparoscopy and drainage of the cyst again in the next 4-6 weeks. Fresh cycle will therefore be pushed back to July/August probably.  

Will be very busy between now and August because of American Football but hope I will pop onto this board from time to time. Will have to catch up with your various stages asap!  

Speak soon!
Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Aloha!

You girls have been busy chatting while I was away!  

I had a fab time, it really was paradise!  Although I didn't get to do as much as I would have liked as we we're with my in-laws, who like to go on hols and do nothing but lie in the sun.  Did manage to fit in a helicopter tour, whale watching and a catamaran trip, as well as a bit of shopping and relaxing by the pool .  Got back last night and already feels like an age ago, although that might be because it took us 28 hours to get home with all the flights!  

The wicked witch turned up today, so have just been on th phone with the ERI about my FET.  I was down for a natural cycle, but they may switch me to a medicated one, as apparently they are short staffed so might be easier to plan in the thaw of the embryo's if it was medicated.  Will get confirmation when I go in for appt on Thurs.  

Have been reading through all the posts, will try my best with personals!

Ebony - sounds like you had a great time in Krakow.  Don't worry about having lots of questions, ask away and hopefully we can help you.  Or if not you can phone the nurses at ERI who are great.  Tell DH not to worry too much about the operation, I think its pretty much like a vasectomy, so he should at least know what thats like - or maybe thats not a good thing to tell him.  My DH's op was on a Thurs, so he took the Fri off to lie up in bed and be waited on, then was back to work on Monday.  It was hard to have sympathy with him, as when he came round from his anaesthetic he said to me 'well that's my bit done then'!!  And it was so true!  Think the appt on the 7th will be for the Dr to have a look (and a feel!) - maybe best not to tell him that either!! 

Mimou - how do you get on with you appt with DrT then?  I can totally understand you looking at other options, have got quite frustrated myself at times, but haven't gone through half that craziness that you have.  Hope you got some answers and are able to make a plan for the future - although as the girls have said, if you go elsewhere you better still hang about our thread, we'd miss you loads.  

Doodler - Glad you're mum has another appt organised for April, hopefully they'll be able to give you proper answers at that point.   Sorry its taken so long, but as you say they're not feeling the need to rush her into surgery, so thats a good thing, so hopefully you'll have lots of good news in April!   How are you getting on with d/r?  Hope DH is letting you take it easy!  Where do you have to go for your IVIG txt, and how long do you have to do that for?  Won't be long until you're off to Vegas, pity you have to go on your own, but hopefully you can squeeze in some retail therapy to keep you busy!

Jannie - Thanks for the happy thoughts in Hawaii!!  Was thinking about you guys honest - just couldn't get on to a computer to check out how you were doing!  Glad to hear that bubba and bump are growing nicely.

Vonnie - glad to see you posting, and well done you on your weight loss!  Good luck for your follow up appt in April, although your Trip to NYC will keep you busy until then!  Macy's is fab, but make sure you hit Bloomingdales as well, especially their bargain basement.  I'd recommend doing one of the bus trips, its a great way to seeing most of the sites and getting to know where everything is and you can get on and off where you want.  If you're a real shopper, you can get the bus out to Woodbury Common outlet mall, my mum was in heaven there!!  It takes most of a day out of your schedule, but is a shoppers paradise!

Katerina - glad to hear you've started your stimms, so hopefully the worst of the d/r symptoms will be coming to an end .  Do you have a date for ET?  Can I ask how long a medicated cycle is from start to ET?  Just trying to work out how long things will last if I have to do a medicated cycle.  Will have to get my hypno CD out again to try to relax me!

twiggy - great to hear from you.  Glad you had a fab holiday, you really needed it.  Good luck for 17th March for your op, hopefully you can get back on track with txt plan after that.

Kat - great to see you posting again.   I know you're really busy, but would be good to hear what you're up to.  Sorry to hear that the cyst has grown, let us know how the laparoscopy goes.

Jayne - how are you doing after your neuro appt yesterday?  Hope things went ok for you.  

Elaine - glad to hear the you're still holding up fine and have been taking it easy.  Thank for the PM, must ask about that on Thurs.  Are you still taking your Co-ezyme 10?  Well done on only working Tues & Thursday, but please try not to take too much on!  Sending you masses of      and luck for your scan next week.

Flash - welcome to our wee thread! Hoepfully Elaine answered your question on time off, but please feel free to ask away if you have any other questions.  Good luck with the dentist on Wed!  And lots of luck for your EC this week, let us know how things go    

Chook - well done you on the weight loss and getting the go ahead for txt, looks like we'll be cycle buddies after all!  Do you know when you'll be starting d/r?  Sending you lots of luck and    

Hello to everyone else, sorry brains still a bit mush with the jet lag!
Off to get some food in, have been surviving on toast all day!
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi
Thanks for your replies  and good luck for the tooth doctor!!
Think I've got some questions answered after being at ERI yesterday. So...EC is due on Friday this week (so it fits in nicely with the root canal treatment   ) which I was kind of hoping to put off but there you go! And ET will be on Monday.
Slight chance Friday may change to Monday but guess I can check on that tomorrow.
As we are having ICSI now getting up to high do about that all being OK!! How will we know everything is OK with that if it happens on Friday ie over the weekend??  
DH remembers that he needs to do 2 samples at some point. Is that right??Anyway..
If I wasn't so uptight I might even be  that we've got this far!! Oh help! 
I did sort things at work today as I've sorted out a new member of staff to start soon (which has been one whole saga  in itself!!) so told the boss that I've got a wee op on Friday and need to take next week off! Suddenly felt relief that i can relax a bit next week and not juggling a million things!!!
Not looking forward to the 2ww. I feel I shouldn't do anything but not sure what you can do?
ALSO DH is in a quandary as he has had a weekend away booked for ages which is at the end of the 2 weeks so not sure what to do about that for test date etc! Is the test date 2 weeks after EC and the result on the same day? 
I'm rambling. I'll go   
Best wishes, take care
xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello !

Aloha to you Dawn - glad you had a fab time . Good Luck with FET. They usually get you to start d/r on day 1 or day 21 for 2weeks. They try to get you scanned on a friday and then 2 weeks of climaval to thicken lining , scan on a friday  if all fine thaw embies at the start of the next week. Hope this helps and hope you get a good result 

Katerina - hope you are feeling better on the happier pills. Good luck - when is your next scan ?  

Elaine-hope you are taking things easy and not worrying too much - is your scan tomorrow ? Good Luck - very exciting !

Doodler - how is the gardening ? Hope d/r is behaving itself    When do you go to LV? 

Ebony - glad you enjoyed Krakow . Well Done with your exams  and good luck with TX

Flash- how are you feeling on stimms ?- hope your scans and treatment are all going swimmingly. Good Luck for E/C   

We had follow up with Dr Thong yesterday which hasn't really helped me to decide what to do next.  
I asked him all about what happened with our 2 cancelled treatments and the bfn thaw cycle- not very enlightening . He said that the way that I responded to the stimms on our fresh was like the menopause and that was why they put the dose up. He said I have a lot of eggs for my age so may have a better chance - couldn't suggest anything to do differently to avoid overstimulating again - maybe short protocol - did not think closer monitoring would make a difference.
Did not get clear answers about abandoned thaw cycle and bleeding. He said he would do a hysteroscopy if it would put my mind at rest to check for polyps but he does not think I have them. I don't either because I have never had irregular bleeding before and have not had it this cycle either so am very reluctant to have a general anaesthetic just to put my mind at rest. I have to decide this week and tell him. Still don't really know why it happened.
Upshot is he said I should do the thaw cycle. I asked about time running out and should I do a fresh cycle ? but he said I could just overstimulate again! ( back to square 1 )
Everything I asked about improving lining he said no and he does not think the fibroid would affect things.

I am so confused about what to do next. I am so reluctant to go through another cycle of the same thing now that I have lost faith in it. I also think that downregging ( shutting down the ovaries he calls it ) again so soon is not a good idea - I have had one cycle normal/one cycle drugs continually since last summer and really don't think it can be doing my health and sanity and poor old ovaries any good.

I would rather try another clinic with closer monitoring like argc, but so much to think about - work- money etc. They have much much better stats for my age and would like to have a couple of months break then maybe try a fresh cycle in the summer holidays.If it does not work, at least I can look back and know that I gave it my best possible shot while I could. I would have to find out whether eri would let us keep our frosties for later on.
Dh said He thinks we should give eri one last shot, but then it's not him who has to go through all the drugs and he does not seem to be as emotionally affected by it.  

ooops - I'm getting a sore neck gazing at my navel   Very sorry!
Big cyber hugs to all on this thread
xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Guys

apologies for the "me" post but I've been really busy at work and my broadband isn't working at home  

I had my appointment with the neurologist on Monday morning.  He diagnosed me with epilepsy.  As well as the seizure I had a couple of weeks ago, I also had one a few years ago.  It also turns out that these strange deja vue feelings I've been having over the past few years aren't connected to all the IVF hormones I've taken, as I thought - but are partial simple seizures.  So, in fact, I'm glad I now know what's been going on.  The good news is I get a free bus pass for all over Scotland   and free prescriptions - but I don't think IVF drugs count  

The great news is the doc had no reason for me not to start my cycle so I start down regulating on day 1 of my next period.  This is our seventh and final cycle so am looking forward to it and it's upwards and onwards for me and Stuart whatever happens... 

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls am still here still catching up

doodler wow 19th march not long honey, good luck and well done on the gardening

elaine congratulations honey fab news, take it easy am sure everything will be fine

kat sending you a hug honey, i am going for surgery soon to, hoep it helps and you can get on with tx

Ebony, peanuts and everyone else about to start or going through tx good luck

jayne hon sorry about epilepsy, at least they know what it is and can treat it properly and you can get on with tx, good luck

whippet welcome 

ok have to run am at work and break up again will try and get on and do more personals soon

mimou/ caterina/ jannie/ jan and everyone i have missed speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi *Dawn * - its great to have you back. Sounds a super holiday (but no mention of the heels and sexy dresses ?  ) Glad your back on the txt plan, with AF turning up just nicely. I'd twigged thta one of the reasons for ERI going to medicated FETs was staff levels, though I guess its better they're honest with that than mess up a natural cycle by not being around at the right time. It does take a bit longer, I think. I've started on Day 21 both times - and when Mimou started on Day 1 it didn't work , so perhaps that is surer. From then, you d/r for at least a fortnight AND until the next Friday, and then you take HRT tablets for a fortnight to another Friday when you have a scan to check your womb lining is okay, and they thaw the embryos on the Monday. It depends what stage your embryos are at whether they let them develop further or put them back immediately I think. So its about 5 weeks from beginning to ET, depending what day of the week Day 21 is for you. Hope that helps 

*Jayne * - glad you've got a diagnosis and are taking it so positively  I hope it can be managed well and isn't too scary . Its great that you can get straight on with txt, I know how disappointed you were to have to stop last month. They say seven is a really lucky number, and I hope it will be for you   

*Kat* - good to hear from you again, and sorry about the op, and inconclusive follow up appt. 

*Mimou* - sorry Dr T didn't have any answers for you . Its very disheartening when you've done all your research and homework on the questions to ask etc. I don't know if repeated treatment is a risk or bad for your ovaries - I can see it might be. And I certainly agree on the emotional wear & tear of any cycle. On the other hand, fitting in a thaw cycle in the next couple of months and seeing if those little embryos can do anything might be worth it, even with everything planned for a 'proper go' at a fresh cycle somewhere else during your school hols.  I'm sure ERI would keep your frosties for later - it'd be dreadful if they wouldn't. I think the consents we signed suggested keeping them for 5 years was fine? 

*Flash * - good luck for Friday    Don't worry too much, the nurses will keep you right. I had EC with ICSI on a Friday and they call you/arranhge for you to call them on the Saturday morning to let you know how many of your eggs have fertilised properly. You may even get an update on the Sunday or at least Monday as to how the embryos are doing, before they select the bext ones to put back . well done getting your time off - that sounds great, and I know what you mean about feeling sucha relief once you've told work and got it fixed. I'm not sure if test day will be 2 weeks from EC or ET? Somebody else is bound to know...

Hope everyone else is well - Doodler, Ebony, Elaine (hope work was okay yesterday ), Vonnie, Kirsty, and everyone I've missed  I'm feeling fairly good on HRT tablets now, and just carrying on until Friday 7th when I have a scan to check everything is okay for ET the following week. Lovely relaxing acupuncture yesterday, so perhaps thats whats keeping me sane 

All the best,

K xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Will apologise in advance of the 'me' post!

Got a call yesterday afternoon to say they'd reviewed my case and were happy for me to do a natural FET, but would put it off until next month, as they're an embryologist down at the minute and don't want to have any unplanned work, just in case I would need embies thawed over a weekend, etc.  

Not sure what to do now, had my heart and head set on a natural cycle, as that's what had worked for us the last time.  But had built myself up for starting now, so feeling really disappointed.

Not sure whether to call them back and say I'll do a medicated cycle, although really don't like the thought of the d/r drugs as I went really loopy on them last time!  My brain is mush at the minute with jet lag, stress at work, and the fact I've not been able to talk to DH about it as he's been in Aberdeen since we got back.  Any words of wisdom would be appreciated!

Mimou - thanks for the info re medicated cycle, has made me starting thinking about that option.  I think we all know what you mean about being confused about what to do next  .  You need to go through things with DH, and decide whats best for you both and your sanity.  You can keep your embies at ERI for up to 5 years, even if you move elsewhere for a fresh cycle - or they can be transferred to a new clinic, but think there's a fee for that.  As Katerina has said, how about taking a break for a couple of months, then doing a thawed cycle in May, then if you need it a fresh cycle over the summer - at which ever clinic you decide.  Sending you lots of  .

Jayne -  Glad you got some answers from your neuro appt, and can make sense of whats been going on . Congrats on getting the go ahead for your 7th cycle - 7 was lucky for Donna, so I'm sure it'll be the same for you.  

Katerina - thanks for the info re medicated cycle too,  you and Mimou have really got me thinking about going down that route.  Heels killed me after about 45 mins standing around, so had them off for most of the night!  Plus MIL spilled red wine down my sexy dress!!  so will be sending her the dry cleaning bill!  Glad the HRT has kicked in and you're doing ok, sending you lots of     for your lining and scan next week.

Sorry girls, have run out of steam - I'm off to bed.  Big hugs   to you all
Dawnx


----------



## keri+ (Feb 28, 2008)

hi everyone hope you don't mind me butting in - could do with 'connecting'. it's been really good to find thi s thread. dh and i were diagnosed with male infertility 14months ago and after a not very enlightening consultation at eri decided to go on the icsi waiting list and 'sleep on it' for a year. well, it's now seeming pretty certain that i am not going to make it to that elusive 'top of the list' by my 38th birthday in november so we have decided to bite the bullet and self fund. went for a scan last week to check me out and things looked good. things also started so seem very very real. since then i feel like i am going demented and wonder if i have the strength to see this thro...  ..my FIL asked if treatment came with a guarantee...  ...i think the only guarantee is that a year from now i will not be the same person...(hopefully i'll be twice the person i am due to the other person inside me!)

i'm wondering if anyone can give me any advice on the following

are there any foods that are really good to eat
we've been told there is a vague 6 month wait for icsi - how quickly have others been 'processed' from initial consultation to ET at eri
does anyone know of any support groups fpr male infertltiy, my DH is stunned with this diagnosis and keeps asking for answers which are not forthcoming
are there any ways to keep costs down (i think i'm clutching at straws with this one)


the best of luck to you all wherever you are on this journey,

hopefully talk soon

xkx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello Keri, glad you've found us and sorry you're having a hard time  - lots of us in the same boat here, and it is good to share things.  I think most of us have had to self fund as the waiting list was going nowhere fast, and as you suggest, once you've decided to, you might as well get on with it and see how it goes... 

I'll see if I can help with your questions - foods to eat is a hard one.  I've found Zita West's books quite informative and she provides rather too much advice on foods that would be near impossible to follow.  Still worth reading for other tips, and key things seem to be folic acid and a good multivitamin (i just use Pregnacare), perhaps fish oils with lots of DHA in them, and during a cycle, brazil nuts and pineapple juice for selenium.  Oh and lots of fruit and veg and reasonable amounts of protein...  I think i've confused myself just writing it down  

I think the six months is vague - depends whether you've had all the consultations/sperm analysis etc requiered and when they can slot you in.  I remember at that stage being disappointed it turned out to be 8 months, but the clinic seems to be a bit quicker than that at the moment.  It doesn't hurt to keep asking the nurses and ask for a slot as soon as possible if you're in a hurry.

I think there was a poster in the waiting room for a mens internet site last time I was there - suggested it to my DH but he wasn't interested.  You could try googling for mens infertility support?  There is also an area of this site that they try to get men onto, though it looked quiet when I found it.  

I haven't found any ways to cut costs I'm afraid.  I screwed up my courage to ask my GP if they could prescribe the drugs, but the answer was a considered and resounding no.  At the end of day, I just decide that its only money and if I can find it I will to give myself a chance.  And there are other clinics/txt which are more expensive 

Hope this helps, and I am sure you will find the strength to see this through - and out the other side with a baby  

Katerina


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone
Been away last week with work in London so had no internet access - just managed to catch up on all the thread before rushing out to cook lunch for my mum!  

Keri -
Think you are at exactly the same stage as us....  we had our first consultation with Dr Raja on 15 January and had blood tests, scan etc that day.  My DP has a pre-clerking appointment this Friday as it saves time when he has to have his op (which is on 22 April).
We then have another meeting to discuss everything with the nurse on 20th March.  They have said that I will start my treatment in July.

Sorry I am a little vague on everything - the girls here have helped me loads to understand what is all involved so I am probably not the best one to say what will happen at the appointments but that is certainly the timescale we have been given - which I think works out to similar with yourself.  Good luck and keep in touch on here.

Sorry for the lack of personals .....  will definitely be back on soon - hope everyone is having a good weekend - thinking of you all.

xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello!  Feel terrible this will be so brief, but it's taken me ages to catch up with everyone.

It's really just to say hi, that I'm thinking of you all, and as soon as I am able I'll do a proper post.

   to everyone!!

C xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi!
Hope your're all good and well and had a good weekend.
Keri, welcome from the other fairly new girl on this thread!   We saw Dr T in April 07 and were told he would start an ICSI cycle in October, however it was actually January 08 before we got started.  Think it was September that we first saw Dr R at ERI.
Katerina - thanks for advice on the supplements that you gave Keri. If any help at all to anyone, I use a site "What really works" - linked to the Sunday Times, i think, as I have other annoying health issues, and the advice is the same there   I think they recommend a product called Vital Essence by Zita West which you can get from the Nutricentre website. Lots of other good info as well.
Apologies as I'm new and naive in posting but EC went well with 8 fertilised so that means 8 embies??    Off for ET tomorrow so more questions to ask to find our way through this!! 
OH! One question answered is that THE date of The Test WILL be the date  when DH is away for the weekend! Cant complain as I said to book it and go!
Willing       and   to you all for the coming week...
Hx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone

just a quick one too, to say hi and hope everyone has a good weekend.

*Flash* - 8 fertilised does mean 8 embies ! Well done on getting that far - was EC okay? Hope they are dividing beautifully and you have one or two good ones to put back tomorrow and maybe a couple to freeze. I found ET very emotional so hope its okay for you    Glad you were getting the similar health advice -it all seems so confusing at first (i'd never gone near a supplement or complementary health shop/practitioner until 18 months ago), but there seem to be common threads which help to make some sense of it.

*Clarabelle* - hope you're okay? I saw your post on the other thread and that you're having a hard time with the diet. Please don't give up. Would any other clinic (like GCRM?) treat you with your current BMI or one that is within reach? I can see that if the target feels hopeless its very hard to keep to a tough regime. I've never really had to lose weight - just a bit of vanity every now and again - but the thing that did work for me was cutting out sugar completely, which I'd been advised to do by a herbalist I was seeing for another problem, and spurred on by having paid lots for this advice, i followed it religiously and lost a stone without trying to. Its finding what works for you, but there will be something 

I'd better go. Have a good week folks!

K xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi, Just wanted to wish all of you lovely ladies a lot of luck.    

Love Michelle


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

Flash, congratulations on getting 8 embies.  Wishing you all the best for embryo transfer

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry for being a pants poster just now  I hang my head in shame but promise by this time next week i'll have nothing to do alone in Vegas but post to my hearts content in between going to the clinic so promise to catch up better then. I'm off my head on the d/r and steroids- mood swings quite spectacular  
hello to all the new girls- sorry you've found your way on here if you see what I mean but hope we can help  Zita West's books are like bibles to get you through the first attempts- so good advice there. Do ask GPs about possibly funding IVF drugs as Twiggy's did I think in east Lothian?

Jayne- sorry to hear about the diagnosis but at leats you knwo whats going on and it can be controlled and great you can get right onto d/r 

Dawn- flaming pants putting your cycle back till next month   put it this way-what could you be doing without being on drugs for the next month as opposed to the side effects this month- hard call but the way I've been this time is quite scary for DH and the dog 

katerina- hows the 2ww going?  off to see lena tomorrow 

Jan, twiggy where are you at with txs? 
love to all
dx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello, sorry I've not been about, my head has been a bit all over the place now that tx is looming.  I'm doing a bit of catching up so sorry if I miss anyone/anything.

Dawn - have you decided what to do yet?  I've to phone with my next period (which will be end March/early April) so dont think we will be cycle buddies  .

Doodler - hope you enjoy your appointment with Lena tomorrow, hope it helps with the moods swings.  I keep meaning to make an appointment with her. Hope you are organised for LV.

Keri - welcome to the thread, your situation is similar to ours, MF and 38th birthday towards the end of the year.  We have waited six months for our cycle but I feel it has come around in no time and during that time have had various tests and scans.  They do seem pretty flexible at the moment though.  I'm going to ask my GP if my drugs can be funded, I dont really expect he can so I wont be too disappointed if that is the case.  I'm also taking Pregnacare with Omega 3/DHA,  Co-enzyme Q10, vit c etc I have DH on a mens multivit, co-enzyme Q10, Zinc.  I also force him to eat some brazil nuts every day as well as loads of fruit and smoothies.

Flash - well done on the embies, hope ET went well.  

Clarabelle - have pm'd you.

Katerina - hope you are still feeling ok on the HRT.     

Mimou - have you made a decision about further tx and where?

Elaine - how are you?  Are you due your scan soon?

Vonnie - now long now till NYC -am so envious!  Well done with the weight loss.

Hello to Kat, Lanky, Finbarina, Ebony, Twiggy, Jannie, Jo, Maz and anyone I have missed.

As for us, well we've had our nurse appointment, which was v helpful (thanks for the advice on the other thread!) and I feel quite positive about it now and raring to go.  DH was really embarassed about giving his sample there but managed just fine, not that I was timing him  . I dont think anything embarasses me there anymore after all the scans, hsg, hysteroscopy and the many many discussions about my weight!   One thing I am not sure about is starting d/r on day 1 (or round about) of my cycle or day 21, does anyone know if either is better or are they much the same?  

Chook


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

How are you all doing on this cold Monday?  I saw snow earlier, but seems to have stopped - not adjusted to this cold weather yet!! 

Keri - welcome to our wee thread.  I think we all wish txt came with a guarantee, although I'd settle for 'a buy one get one free' offer for txt at the very least    I know it sounds like a long time, but the 6 months will fly in, and as you say you won't be the same person in a years time.  This is the start of your txt rollercoaster, and it can have lots of ups and downs, we've all been there, so feel free to ask questions or just have a rant to us if you need to.  We have male factor infertility to, and although we have a clear reason for it (my DH is a cystic fibrosis carrier, so he can produce swimmers, but they can't get out!) he still went through a process of blaming himself and feeling guilty about the situation we are in.  The only advice I can give is to give your DH lots of support and make sure he talks about how he's feeling and not bottling it all up.  Plus when it comes round to txt you'll need his full support (and pampering), so it will help if he's able to have had some answers or at least come to terms with what's happening.  Wishing you lots of luck and     for your txt when it comes around.

Ebony - hope your DP is feeling ok about Friday, hope it goes well  

Jayne - wow, only 12 days to go - sending you lots of luck and      for your txt

Lanky - good to hear from you, how's you and William doing?  

Katerina - how's HRT?!  Do you have a date for ET yet?  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you  

Flash - well done you on your 8 embies, thats great news.  Hope ET went well today and lots of luck for your 2ww   .  Lots of people rest up for 2 weeks, and others just get back to normal everyday things - Maz even went to 2 concerts and lots of festival shows and ended up with a BFP, so there's no magic advice, just do what you feel comfortable with.  Although make sure you've got your feet up with lots of pampering from DH if he's going to abandon you later!

Clarabelle - good to hear from you, sorry you're feeling a bit low right now, hope you can keep your chin up and keep sight of that goal we're all after   

Doodler - can't believe you're off to Vegas next week!  Sorry the mood swings have been so bad, hope DH and puppy are still speaking to you, at least they'll get a break when you're away  only joking!  Think you're right about the drugs, will stick it out for another month and go for a natural cycle, then hopefully I'll not have to inject anything ever again - here's hoping for us all! 

Chook - Think we all go a bit loopy when txt is looming, hope you're doing ok    Think we might be cycle buddies after all - I'll be phoning in with my March period too, which should be the end of the month sometime  Sounds like you and DH are very organised with your supplement regime, so I'm sure you've got nothing to worry about - its almost a relief when things get started.  Well done to DH getting through the trials of the sample room - might be worth reminding him that a few of our DH's have had to go under the knife to get some swimmers!!   I've started txt on day1 and day21 - with starting on day 1 you don't have to wait on another bleed to start stimms, they just monitor that things have shut down, but with day 21 you have to wait until A/F turns up to ensure your lining is thin enough to then start to build up again - so can get frustrating waiting for A/F to turn up.  Its really up to you and when you want to make a start - day 21 gives you another 21 days to build yourself up to it!  Sending you lots of luck and    

Elaine - how you doing hun?  Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for your scan this week, will be thinking of you     

Off to Aberdeen on the train very early tomorrow, so off to bed now
Take care and big hugs to everyone  
Dawnxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Sorry for being such a terrible FF at the moment  Got absolutely no energy and being back at work isn't helping  Just about to go to bed (lightweight   ) but couldn't just read and run, so just a couple of personals.

*Chook* - both cycles I started on day 23, second time was mainly because that formulation worked for me first time. The most stressful thing I found was AF was delayed both times, which I hadn't been warned might happen, so be aware it can upset your normal cycle timing. My scan is Wednesday and I'm now getting quite anxious and excited all at once  

*Doodler* - sorry to hear the drugs are sending you loopy  I felt that way on downreg this time, so can only imagine adding any extra drugs to the mix making things worse  Hope your appointment with Lena helps ease things  I'm sure it will all be worth it   

*Katerina* - hope the drugs are going well. Was it last Friday or this you were due for your next scan? Not long at all now until ET    

*Flash* - 8 embies is absolutely brilliant  Hope you got one or two beauties put back today 

*Mimou* - really sorry to hear your appointment caused more angst  Hopefully you are finding some solutions for a way forward 

*Dawn* - Hawaii sounds like it was fab  Not so good to hear about potential treatment delays though  I stopped the coenzyme Q10 shortly after my BFP - nobody at ERI seemed to know about it, so I just gradually reduced and withdrew it over a few days.

*Jayne* - glad the neurologist could provide some answers and it means you can crack on  We'll all be backing you with lucky number 7        

*Keri* - welcome  I'll try and answer your questions in my next proper post.

Sorry but really have to go, but a big hello to everyone else and I'll try and get back on for proper personals in the next few days 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

I'm scared to post a long one as my broadband keeps going down so here's a quickie...

Elaine, how are you getting on?  have you had a scan yet?

Dawn, you'd think after six goes there wouldn't be much i didn't know but I didn't know that if I start on day 1 (which what I'm doing this time), I won't have to have another bleed!  Thanks for telling me that    Are you working in Aberdeen today?  I hope you had a nice journey

Chook, I hope you're starting to feel a bit more excited about your cycle.  I remember Finbarina was feeling very ambivalent about the whole thing and went to see the counsellor which helped.  

Doodler, not long for you to go to Vegas.  I really really do hope this is your time  

I'm starting to worry that my broadband will drop pff again so will leave it there but rest assured I'm thinking of everyone else.  

Am off this week.  Have been working on a presentation which I'm doing in London on Tuesday.  Enjoying being away from work for a few days.  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Elaine -  I hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow, how exciting   .  Thanks for the info re start dates, will just have to go with whatever the dr suggests at the time (it also depends on how soon I get in once AF arrives).

Dawn - hope you had a good trip to Aberdeen.  Thanks also for the info, think I prefer the sound of Day 1, if can manage it.  Pleased to hear we might still be cycle buddies.  I have actually reminded DH about men having to go under the knife, I think he saw the Robert Winston show where a man had to go through it.  So he does realise he got off lightly.  

Jayne - hope your presentation is coming together and you're organised for London.  I am getting excited now thanks, we're itching to get on with it now.

Chook


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

Can you tell I'm off work this week?...actually having time to post  

Chook, I'm glad you are starting to get excited.  You can only do your best and although going through a cycle can be stressful, it's where we all want to be...with the exception of being out the other side with a bfp  

Elaine, I know you must be really anxcious about your scan after your last cycle   so I really hope you get a lovely cleat tiny little heart beat today  

Better get moving but hi to everyone else.  

Hi especially to Donna and Maz - have been thinking about you often.  Hope you're doing well.  

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning all,

Elaine - good luck for your scan and that you get to see a lovely strong heartbeat (or beats   )   

Chook - like Jayne said I went to see one of the counsellors at the ERI and I found it really helped get my head round it all.  One of the nurses suggested at when I was in for an appointment but I'm sure you could just phone up too.  Good luck  

Jayne - I started my d/r on day 2...thoI ended up downregging for 3 weeks as I was at Stobo in between, you know how I like my spa days!  Good luck with your presentation next week.  

Doodler - when do you fly out to Las Vegas?  Wishing you loads of luck for a wee Vegas baby  

 to Dawn, Flash, Katarina, Mimou, and Keri...and sorry to anyone I've missed.

Take care all
L xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey girls,

elaine- ooh exciting and nerve wracking at the same time    good luck for your scan today

thanks fin- how are you doing?I'm finding it hard to allow myself to hope it might work.... 

jayne- have you lined up any nice lunches while you're off in between work of course  How are you coping with your diagnosis? 

dawn- you seem to be all over working which must be tiring  Did you do any surfing in hawaii? 

chook- its a tense time in the lead up to tx but once its underway it takes on its own rollercoaster like quality ....not long now and at least you'll finally be getting medical help for the problem rather than flogging away on your own 

katerina- how's you cycle going 

flash- how did et go?  

keri- welcome to the thread but sorry you're here in the first place  The girls have given some good advice on eating etc- Zita West and Marylin Glenville both have websites with some advice.Its definitetly worth getting your DH on supplements too  and makesure his lifestyle is optimum for sperm to see if you can improve his sperm if theres no physical reason for his infertiilty. The main things are high dose antioxidants, zinc and fish oils with plenty DHA  etc for him. zita west makes a male fertility supplement. I'm sure you've tried everything but just in case- does he cycle a lot,do a lot of exercise, wear tight pants, drink a lot, sit using a laptop on his lap, keep a mobile phone switched on in his pocket , smoke etc etc all things to avoid.I've seen couples on this site suddenly transform sperm to normal levels and become pregnant with IVF.But if all else fails ICSI you only need a few sperm and if you have no problems then the success rate is higher than for IVF.

ebony, clarabelle, jan, kirsty donna,and everyone i've missed sorry!

managed to do my intramuscular estrogen injection last nigth without fainting another blood test tomorrow at Dundee to check levels and the dreaded IVIG on frid.Going to get my case packed for Vegas before the weekend so i can rest in bed if i get side effects before flying on mon... for those who're new- don't be confused- i did 3 cycles at ERI and have now moved on for specialised tx in Vegas and done 2 EC cycles.Doing FET March 19th. 

dx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Just a really quick message to say all the very best to elaine for your scan.  We are all thinking of you - hope it goes really really well.

Must dash lots of     to all - will post soon.
Love Jannie xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone
Just a really quick message before leaving work - been reading all the posts and thinking of you all xx

Elaine - will be thinking of you for your scan tomorrow - sending lots of good wishes xx

Doodler - will be thinking of you packing for vegas and wishing you lots of luck for 19th

Chook - hope you are getting excited about things getting closer

Kerri - hope you are enjoying reading these threads - the girls have certainly given loads of fab advice - I could not be without it.

Flash - well done on the 8 embies - sending you lots of happy thoughts...

Thinking of everyone else, Jayne, Dawn, Kat, sorry for not mentioning everyone

Speak soon

Hx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

I've been a busy bee with work and am absolutely knackered, but have managed to catch up with your posts.

Jayne - Yeah, you have been such a font of knowledge for me, so glad I can give the favour back!!  How's your presentation going?  Am I allowed to ask how your dissertation rewrites are coming along?!    How do you manage to fit everything in?

Chook - Hope you're doing ok, I know you're itching to get started, but try to enjoy the next few weeks, as things won't be the same once you've strapped into the rollercoaster - for the better of course   

Finbarina - good to hear from you, how's you and your bump?  I think I'd put up with d/r for 3 weeks if I could get to Stobo for the weekend!    Got vouchers for a massage & facial for Xmas - must go and find them and get things booked up for the next couple of weeks.

Doodler - Didn't get to surf in Hawaii (my coordiantion is crap even on dry land!), but did lots of swimming in the Pacific and some kayaking with DH - saw a couple of whales and some huge sea turtles!  Having a hectic week, but starting to make plans for some time out during txt.  Ouch at the thought of intramuscular injs - you're so brave!  Sending you masses of     and    for IVIG on Friday and your trip to Vegas.  When is your ET?

Flash - how you doing on your 2ww?  Hope you're taking it easy and not going too loopy just yet!    

Hello and   to Maz, Kat, Katerina, Kerri, Jannie, Ebony, Lanky, Vonnie, Mimou, Jan and anyone I've missed
Take care
Dawnx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhh Dawn......

You made me smile         when you asked about my rewrites  

I've been working on my presentation (the powerpoint is still not done but I've asked the administrator at work to do it) and getting my head round treatment and having epilepsy.  My plan - I promise is to start back on the rewrites next week after the conference.  My plan is to go back to what I was doing before and stay late at work three nights a week so I don't have to work on it at home...although my cunning plan is to get as much as possible done on my two week wait as I'm taking the time off work.  If I don't get any embryos I'll be devastated - and not just from the IVF point of view    Hawaii sounds magnificent.  Swimming in the Pacific, especially.  I hope it was just what you needed.  

Anyway, hi to everyone else and speak soon

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Just a short one from me as I've got a pile of ironing to do for our hols but just wanted to see how everyone is and send us all      to everyone.

Vonnie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

got a date for my laparoscopy, got it this time as day-surgery (because I don't have to get rushed to hospital this time. ) - going to be there on the 20th March and maybe even with no overnight stay!

Hope you are all doing ok.

Sorry, short message only because of time! 

Hugs and 
Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Vonnie

I am SO jelous of you going to New York.  We went for Stuart's 40th birthday (which was a few years ago now) and had the best time of our lives.  On our last night we were sitting in a bar just off Times Square and we ended up speaking to a New Yorker who recommended a GREAT steakhouse (are you veggie?) called Frankie and Johnnies at 269 W 45th Street.  It was a bit more expensive than we meant to spend but oh what a ball we had  

jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayne,

Thanks for the recommendation definately will give it a try and we both love our meat.  Getting excited about it now, this time next week we'll be on a plane to NYC, woo hoo.

Just a short one from me as I'm heading off the get my currency.

Hello to everyone and have a fab weekend.

Vonnie


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dear Girls,

Thanks and Big  to all for good wishes for ET and yes despite thinking - this week - I would just have lots of peaceful and lovely thoughts during the first week of  I've had 
    all in the space of any 10 minutes!!
Was a bit upset with the news after ET as there were only 2 good embies to put back but no others had made it so - i think- there may not be any for freezing. Embryologist said she would monitor them to see if they would go to cytoblast (?) stage and therefore be viable for freezing. Don't know when/how we know about that and not feeling hopeful for chances.

So far I've had pains for first couple of days this week but they have pretty much subsided now but I still have a pain on my right hand side (ever since EC actually ) Nothing else to report apart from my body has decided to wake me up at 4am every morning and is not keen to go back to sleep which is not good for my Karma and adding to my loopiness!! 
Work next week is an "interesting" thought!! but as I've got a new administrator starting on Monday I really need to show face. Altho thinking now that I will try and negotiate a short week...

*Vonnie * - We were in NYC last Nov and it was unforgettable! Really amazing, v jealous! Would recommend Lombardi's for a real Italian/American pizza joint, 32 Spring St.. Brill atmos and cocktails and HUGE pizza!! Tho don't be as daft as me and DH who ordered like 4/5 toppings as it just collapsed when picked up!! What a laugh tho  Would also recommend the seafood/oyster bar at Grand Central Station for amazing seafood...

Love and hope your  looks over you all..

Take care
Hx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

everyone!

Happy Friday - I've been starting the weekend early with an afternoon off, which has been lovely. Hope you've got nice plans... 

I was at the hosptial this morning for a scan to check my lining, and was really chuffed that it was 9.3mm - it'd always been rather meagre before so perhaps the acupuncture was done its magic. Any way, it seems like a good omen.    On acupuncture, I don't suppose anyone reading this has an appointment with Lena Fong this Tuesday (11th) afternoon before 4.30 If they did I'd be very grateful for a swap as I've rather messed up my diary but do need to see her - please PM me.

*Flash* - I'm glad your embryos went back ok, and congratulations on being PUPO (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!). Try not to worry about only having 2 good embies - I'm sure that's not unusual, I think I can remember being told only 15% or 25% (can't remember which!) would have. I've just got lots because all my embryos had to be frozen straight after EC, i.e, the same point at which you had 8. And two is plenty for it to work!

*Vonnie* - you're even making me jealous of your trip and I'm really bad at flying (sent DH to NYC with his brother a couple of years ago cos I couldn't face it!) But all the recommendations sound great,  and a wonderful antidote to worrying about txt.

*Doodler * - hope your IVIG has gone/is going well    and you manage to have a very relaxing weekend.

*Kat* - glad you're on for your laparoscopy and there's a chance it will just be day surgery.  Hope its not making you feel too bad at present (i don't really know if you get symptoms )

A big hello to everyone else - Jayne, Dawn, Elaine, Jannie, Mimou, Ebony, Finbarina, Keri, Chook, Clarabelle and anyone I've forgotten,

K xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Doodler,

big hugs for the IVIG - how are you feeling ? Heroic I hope !!
good luck for trip stateside and for a fab ET. All best wishes and things crossed that this works !
Keep us posted       

Flash same to you - here's hoping one of your two will be a lovely sticky embie. Take it easy and keep busy on your 2ww.

Vonnie - vair jealous of your travel plans- did you get swanky luggage ? Have a magical time

Hope you all have great weekends - hooooraaaaaaaaaaaaah - it's here at last !!!!!

I just got back from GP and he will do new blood tests for me for argc consultation - but have no idea when af might start after last cycle frock up.

take care 

x x x x  x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

katerina - brilliant news about your 15 tog lining - I am sure it is a good omen. I have a good feeling about this cycle - are you thawing them all ? You have a great chance that one of them will be 'the one' !
When will they thaw them ? You have a great thaw rate so that shows they must be pretty good generally . Keeping things crossed for you  

mimou x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Thanks everybody for your kind wishes and words  Sorry I'm such a terrible FF at the moment, but I promise to try and get on for a proper post with personals as soon as I get some respite from feeling exhausted and ill  Though at present it feels like that won't be for many months, but I'll at least try to post before then  

Just wanted to say to *Flash* we've never had any embryos that the embryologists thought were good enough to freeze, and on both cycles we've only really had one embryo they've been happy with. Plus Maz who posts here only had 2 embryos (I'm sure) on her last and successful cycle, so numbers don't really seem to be of that much significance  Hope you manage to stay sane on the 2ww and stay positive, after all you are PUPO   

*Katerina* - brilliant news on your, as Mimou put it so nicely '15 tog' lining  That sounds like a lovely comfy place for those great embies of your's to snuggle into     Have you got a date for ET?

*Doodler* - hope the IVIG went well and I'm really impressed with you doing intra-muscular injections   Not long now and we'll all doubtless be with you in spirit in LV for ET   

Sorry again for being so rubbish - must try to get showered and dressed, as maybe some fresh (very today!) air will help 

Best wishes,
Elaine 

Sorry I nearly forgot to say our scan was fantastic and very emotional  We saw one cute little beanie with a very strong and obvious heartbeat  The best reason for feeling ill I can imagine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

How are you all doing this weekend?

Jayne - sorry, didn't mean to harass you over re-writes, was just curious on how you mange to fit all these things in!  Your 2ww sounds perfect to put your feet up and get some work done, as long as you make sure you don't stress out oo much!  Not long now until you start d/r - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.

Vonnie - wow - 6 days until NYC.  Remember to wrap up warm, have a fab time.

Kat - glad you've got a date through for your op, and hope it stays day surgery!  Let us know how you get on.

Flash - congrats on being PUPO!  You could always call the hospital to check if you had any frosties, if they didn't tell you on the day of your ET, they can confirm things over the phone.  Hope the rest of your 2ww goes well   

Katerina - wow - well done on your lining, will make a perfect place for your embies to snuggle into.  When's your ET?  Hope you're able to get an acupunture appt changed, as it seems to have really helped you.

Mimou - how you doing hun?  I take it fromyour post you've decided to try argc?  What will happen with your frosties?  Hoping that your next cycle is the one for you, you really deserve it for all you've been through  

Elaine - glad to hear your feeling ill   - you know what I mean!  Hoping the fresh air today has helped out.

Doodler - how did the IVIG go?  Hope you're doing ok, and are all ready to head of to Vegas.  Sending you masses of      and    for your ET.  Keep in touch while your away, we'll all be thinking of you.

Hello and big   to everyone I've missed.
Off out for dinner with friends tonight, so need to go get organised!
Take care
Dawnx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

flash- congratulations on successful ET   Got everything crossed for you. its not unusual to only have 2 to put back and none to freeze- only 30% get some to freeze and embryos that are good enough for fresh transfer would have to be be grade 1 or maybe 2 for freezing. the insomnia is a side effect- not a good one! and the pains can last for a few weeks as your ovaries cope with swelling etc so all in all you sound like you're on the right path  trouble with 2ww is every symptoms can mean either way and messes with your head.

mimou- great that GP will do some repeat tests- all helps to keep costs down. Have you got a date for consult with ARGC? 

dawn- how was your dinner out- sounds lovely to be having some chill time 

elaine- fab news on your beanie   keep up the symptoms if you know what i mean- must have been so emotional 

kat- good lining! I'm not seeing Lena again as I'll be away be tues -sorry can't help wit appt swap

vonnie- have a great time in NYC  Enjoy!

Well had the IVIG and have to say its the most extreme tx I've had to date probably because after 5 EC i'm a bit au fait with that  The nurse arrived complete with crash cart and boxes of supplies. On top of the 3 injections i'd already had to do in the morning and steroid pills, I had 4 more intravenous drugs pumped in as a precaution which left me immediately drowsy.Just as well. Infusion took 7 hrs   and was ok apart from my veins going into painful spasm with the fluid being cool but soon solved with hot water bottles. Since...had exhaution, headaches wierdness- hopefully will pass in 48 hrs. had to resort to high dose steroids and anithistamines today for the headache as painkillers apparently don't work and went back to bed. Feeling all emotional about going away alone tomorrow but its probably cos I'm  a bit iffy and I was very moved that the FF I was out with last time who didn't get embryos to put back pm'd me to wish me well which made me really feel for her and feel bad for moaning. You guys are all so generous when you've got your own stuff going on. Will keep you posted as to my Vegas adventures  Take care,

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doodler,

Just wanted to wish you a safe journey to LV tomorrow, glad to hear it went okay on Friday as well.  Look forward to hearing your good news when I get back from NY.

I've had a nightmare weekend, it started off well with DH and I packing for our hols and everything was fine until last night when we decided to go out for a drink.  We were having a good time when I clapped my hands and the diamond fell out of my engagement ring onto the floor of the pub.  DH did his nut and I burst into tears as I was so upset to lose it for its sentimental value (always imagined handing it down to my kids), got down on hands and knees to find it but no avail, then DH spotted something under my chair and lo and behold there it was.  So happy to see it but was so upset as it just seems we've had nothing but bad luck recently, perhaps finding it is the sign that our luck has changed to good.  Today has been a bit funny as I'm still upset about the whole thing plus think I'm having a delayed reaction to failed tx as it made me realise that I may not have the kids to hand things that are special to me down.  Sorry for the downer post but I just wanted to get this off my chest.

Vonnie xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Doodler,

Sorry didn't realise you were off to LV tomorrow but just had to say,

love, luck and the very best    thoughts and  for your time there

Hxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi!

*Doodler* - can't believe you're going tomorrow. The time seems to have flown past. I'm sorry you had such a rough time today, but I really don't think you should feel bad about complaining. I think you've had pretty good reason to! I do totally agree that it is amazing how generous people are here about allowing you to let off steam, regardless of what they're going through themselves. Best of luck in LV - I'll cross every crossable part of my body for you!    

*Katerina * - thanks for the diet advice! I'm sure you're right. I have dramatically reduced my sugar intake, but part of the problem is that I seem to have huge sugar cravings just now! I've pushed myself back to the gym, so hopefully that will help me to see the point in saying 'no' to the chocolate cookies...  I'm delighted that you have such a thick cosy lining growing! Keep me posted on progress. 

*Chook* - I'm sorry about my selfish pm. Due to being a totally rubbish FF, I had completely missed the fact that you have a cycle coming up so soon!  I hope you keep becoming more and more positive about it. You deserve to be looking forward to it - and particularly the positive outcome on the other side, even if it does send you totally  in the meantime! 

*Flash* - congratulations on being PUPO. I hope you're coping ok with the wait. Did you find out if you have any snowbabies?

*Dawn * - did you enjoy your dinner? I was out last night too, and ate far too much (and snuck in two glasses of wine as well - I usually abstain totally). Not good for my diet, but pretty good for the soul! 

*Jayne* - I hope you have your dodgy broadband sorted. It must be desperately frustrating! Good luck for the presentation on Tuesday, and on the subject of dissertation rewrites  

*Elaine* - I'm so pleased for you! It must have been truly wonderful to see, and I hope it is helping you to relax a little now, and enjoy it (the sleeplessness, sickness, tiredness, etc, etc, ).

*Finbarina* - Are things going well? I hope you're keeping well.

*Kat* - Good luck with the lap on the 20th. It's nice to know that you're likely to get a day op. There's nothing worse than having to linger in a hospital if you don't need to!

*Vonnie* - I'm sorry you're feeling low at the moment. I completely understand what you mean: I lost my wedding ring a few years ago (somewhere at the bottom of a swimming pool). I was really devastated. DH was very understanding, but I still felt terrible. He finally bought me a new one after a night out when I was chatted up *six * times - and one guy refused to believe I was married because I didn't have a ring on! I have to say, I felt as sexy as Beyonce after that (and no, it had nothing to do with my obscenely low-cut top  ).

My worries are similar to yours too. I keep imagining being old and having no family to visit. Makes me both sad and quite scared too. 

Mimou, Jannie, Ebony, Keri, and everyone I've missed: hope you're well.

I'm feeling a little better. Diet is rubbish, but at least I'm going back to the gym! I've been seeing a hypnotherapist and a homeopath, which is making me feel a bit better. I think I'm regaining a sense of having some control over my life!

Thinking of you all, take care,

C xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just popped in for a quick catch up and a few personals....
*
Doodler*- was great to catch up last week. Sorry the IVIG was a bit bleah  but all in a a good cause  Have a safe trip back out to LV; take it easy, relax enjoy the sunshine  You know how much I am thinking of you and wishing the world for you      
*
Jayne*- big hug  been a rough couple of weeks. Glad that you have a diagnosis and will be able to control things. Even better that all is back on track for your cycle. Lots of    for downreg next week 
*
Katerina*- fab news on your lining  should be a lovely snuggly home for those embies this week. Sending masses of    for the thaw and fingers crossed that you will be able to get to blast  Fraid I'm not seeing Lena this week but I'm sure if you email her direct or contact Mulberry House they might be able to do some appointment shifting to squeeze you in. Lena always does her utmost to see her clients during the crucial timings and will always try to accommodate. Hope you get things sorted 

*Vonnie*- wow how quickly has your NY trip come around  Have a fab time  I'd love to be shopping on 5th avenue this week instead of being at work   Glad to hear that you were lucky enough to find the diamond again but no wonder you were upset   I'd be gutted if that happened- like you say it's the sentimental value of these things that matter. (Get DH to take you to Tiffany's to re-set it  ) Sending lots of    for a much better week ahead.

*Dawn*- glad to hear you had a fab time in Hawaii  Hope you had a lovely dinner out with friends. Not too long until you cycle again now? Sorry I've not been keeping up to well but thinking of you 
*
Clarabelle*- well done on hitting the gym  Glad to hear the hypnotherapist and homeopath are helping. Regaining control always helps with the positive energy   

*Mimou*- pleased for you that you and DH have decided on a way forward that is best for you both. Hope that Mr T and the ARGC team will restore your positivity and I'm sure they'll do all they can. I know quite a few girls from other threads who've moved to ARGC and been very successful. Hoping for the same for you    

*Kat*- lovely to see you  Hope you and Doug are grand and keeping busy with the season. Hope all goes well with the op this month   

*Chook*- all the best for your upcoming cycle   

*Elaine*- sorry I didn't post last week to say good luck  was thinking of you and keeping an eye out for news. Needless to say am absolutely thrilled for you  Take it easy and get plenty of rest 

*Flash*- hope you're coping ok on the 2ww  Can understand where you are coming from with the mixed emotions  I never managed any frosties on any of my 3 cycles. The main thing is that you got 2 great embies back on board and they have as good a chance as any. It only takes one    

*Kerri & Ebony*- hope you are both doing well 

*Kirsty*- all the best for you op on the 17th. Hope it's not too sore afterwards and you bounce back quickly. Will be good to get it out the way and then hopefully be able to plan your next treatment steps   

 to everyone else Donna, Jannie, Jo, Izzy, Caroline Anne, Roma and anyone else I've missed. Hope you're all well.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Just a quick one from me to say that after a nervous day at work waiting to make phone calls - the frosties were meant to be thawed in the morning but there was no news then as it had been delayed to the afternoon as they were doing so many ETs this morning - all ten of our little embryos survived  I'm so pleased, and though its early days (they're just Day 1, which have a good thaw rate generally I think), it seems a good omen. Every chance now that there will still be five good ones on Wednesday in which case they'll be allowed to develop to blast....

Its daily phone calls now to find out how they're doing, so I'll be relieved to be off work from Wednesday and can stop trying to concentrate on anything else!

*Doodler* - hope your travel to LV has gone smoothly and the IVIG side effects are wearing off - they sounded very unpleasant .

Thanks for all the good wishes,

Katerina x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Doodler - have probably missed you, but wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck     for your trips to LV.  Glad the IVIG is over, sounds horrible - you are so brave to go through that - you know how much of a needlephob I am!  Think I'd have to be knocked out to go thrugh a 7hour infusion!  Let us know how you get on  

Vonnie - sorry you're feeling down, it can take a long time to deal with a negative cycle  .  Hoping that your trip will give you a chance to spend some quality couple time together, think DH could take you to Tiffany's to treat you to soemthing nice!!  Have a fab time.

Clarabelle - yes I had a lovely dinner on Sat night, and snuck in more than just a couple of glasses of wine!  But now back on the wagon!  Well done you on getting back to the gym - that's given me a kick to get back to - tomorrow I promise!

Maz - fab to hear from you - have missed your mamouth posts with lots of smileys!     Wow - 31 weeks already!  How are you and bump doing?  How's the work onthe house coming along?

DH is shouting up, as he made dinner tonight - better go!
Take care all
Dawnxx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

DH is out and I am contemplating bath and early night (ahhh!) just thought I would pop and say hello to you all before I go for my soak.  Am doing well, Bump enormous and random people keep on commenting on its size  .  Tartar sauce fixation still going strong - I think it must be the cause of the hugeness of my bump.  Hmm maybe I should wait a bit before I patent that...  

Doodler:  Thinking of you as you jet off to LV - the IVIG sounds pretty rough, you did really well getting through it.  As peanuts says you are one brave girlie!       

Kat: Great news about your wonderful clutch of embies!  Only a couple of days left now at work until you can concentrate fully on it all.  You take good care of yourself so that your body is ready to nuture that lovely blast when it is ready.    

Jayne:  So pleased that you are able to have this round of treatment - go for it!  not sure if you are on meds for the seizures but hope that your system is coping ok with them.  I have everything crossed for you this cycle and am hoping that it all goes like clockwork for you.

Dawn: Hope that the beauty and relaxation of Hawai is staying with you...

Flash: It is virtually impossible not to go slightly potty on the 2ww - you are doing really well to get this stage, hang in there and stay positive  .  I only had 3 embies (out of 15 collected) and one of those only got to the 3 cell stage so I too only had two to be put back in...

Mimou:  That is great news that you have decided to go for it with ARGC - I know you will get tailor-made treatment down which I think will help you be much more peaceful about your next round of tx. I presume it will be pretty similar to the process doodler has gone through having treatment in LV.  Some of it will happen up here and some down there? 

Maz:  He he! I too love all your smileys  .

Clarabelle:  You are doing really well with your diet/exercise - I could learn a lot from you in terms of perseverance.  Keep doing those things that make you feel positive and in control.  You will get there  

Hello to Chook, Vonnie, Elaine, Kirsty, Keri, Ebony, Jo, Donna and everyone else.  

Love Janniexx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

sorry, am totally behind with all your news, so still no personals.   

Pre-clerking today went ok, laparoscopy is going to be in the afternoon of the 20th (have to be there at 11:30am) and it's in the Day Surgery (not ward 210). So this time no climbing onto the OP Table myself.  

As long as they don't have to give me lots of morphine I expect to be home the same day for the night (had to stay overnight in Day surgery when they did the salpingectopy due to my body reacting badly to morphine - they ruptured one of the veins of one of the ovaries and I was in the OP for 3 hours instead of 2.5). 

Ah well... that's a nice lazy Easter weekend then for me ... glad I don't have the ingredients for the "Frankfurter Gruene Sosse" (Frankfurt's Green Sauce - contains 7 different herbs) which is kinda tradition in my family back in Germany for Easter. Pretty sure Doug can handle some Lamb chops or leg of.  

Hugs & 

Kat


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone
Just been catching up with all the posts since have not had a chance to look over the weekend.

Kat - hope all goes well with the op on 20th - will be thinking of you and hope you get plenty of rest afterwards over easter break

Katerina - Really pleased with your news of embies - bet you looking forward to finishing work and having a rest

Vonnie - sorry you are feeling down - I get like that a lot too - especially since most of my friends and people at work seem to be popping out babies at the moment so that is always the talk in the office etc.  this thread really helps me - sending you lots of happy thoughts for a really great trip to NY and hope that you come back feeling positive about moving forward.

Doodler - thinking of you for trip to LV - looking forward to hearing how 19th goes.

Flash - hope the 2ww is going well and you are finding lots to keep you busy....

Mimou, Elaine, Dawn,  Jayne, Maz, Chook, Flash and everyone else - hope you are all doing well.

My DP's pre-clerking appointment was cancelled on Friday so bit fed up as it was last minute and we had already taken the time off - they have told us to come in half hour early on 20th when we have our appointment with the nurse!
Just wondered if anyone could tell me what the appointment with the nurse involves?  I was meant to get blood tests done during my cycle but have not been able to get a doctor's appointment - hopefully they dont need the results from that for this meeting - I thought it would just be a general chat about DP's op in April and the tx starting in July........  any other info would be great!

Sending lots of   to everyone

xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just on for a quick couple of personals and hoping not to have missed Doodler and Vonnie 

*Doodler* - wanted to wish you the very, very best for LV  Sounds like you have been through the mill but I'm sure it will be worth it       I'll be like everyone else and keeping everything crossed for you 

*Vonnie* - hope I've not missed you because I wanted to wish you a terrific holiday  I hope things feel better since the weekend 

*Katerina* - wow those sound some truly fantastic embies  It sounds like you have some really good strong ones there, which just must mean it has to be this time       Between those lovely strong embies and your fantastic luxury womb lining, it sounds like a match made in heaven  I hope this week isn't too stressful with the daily calls.

Got to hear off to bed just now but will hopefully get on for a more impressive post soon  Hello to everyone else and I've not forgotten you all 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls hope you are all well just been trying to catch up with you all, sorry been such a crap ff recently promise will get on more soon.

well no more tx for me until put some weight on but have to go into get this polyp removed on monday as still constantly bleeding etc so hopefully getting that sorted will sort everything else. 

kat good luck for op honey i am in day surgery 17th

ebony good luck with nurse appointment

doodler good luck for vegas honey not long now got everything crossed for you, hoep you are feeling better and that vegas will be worth it, thinking of you

vonnie have a fab holiday honey i love new york have been 6 times cant get enough, wnt be back for a few years at least now though

flash hows the 2ww going?? 2 is all it takes honey lots of people i know only had one good embrie and have got preg so dont loose heart, good luck  

clarabel, peanuts,  how are you


katerina good news on your lining and embries all looking good, fingers crossed 

elaine fab news on beanie is such a relief isnt it, hope you keep feeling ill is a good sign  take care

ok have to run hi to everyone i have missed and good luck wherever you are in your tx


kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Got thirty seconds at work...

Doodler, thinking of you and good luck

Katerina, I hope your wee embryos are growing nicely

and hi to everyone else

I'll try and catch up later in the weekend but the broadband is now completely broken, so we'll see  

 and   to every one

Jayne


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dear Girls, 
I just wanted to say a great big thanks  to all for your thoughts and info for little old me, the new girl here. I cant tell you how much it has helped on the  , its honestly deeply appreciated.  
Had a down day yesterday but I'm going OK now - only 2 more sleeps until the day. Oh and didnt find out about snowbabies (maybe deep down thought it may be a good or bad omen if I did find out).

Bought an orange top in M&S at the weekend and think of you all on ff when i wear it.

Love luck and  to you all.

H
x


----------



## abbeys1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you dont mind me coming onto this , ive just started my ivf at the royal ed,
Started downreg on 29th of Feb, went for a scan yest, my lining was at 3, so theyve now put me on the menopur(2nd Day) I go back next tuesday.
Its good to read about so many people in my area doing this! 
hopefully things are going to work out for everyone! 

So fingerscrossed for evryone!

Sj ;-)


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone, and welcome *Abbey*! Good luck with the stimming drugs - be prepared for your tummy to start getting a bit sore/bloated as your ovaries grow lots of nice follicles   

Just wanted to wish *Flash * all the best with testing tomorrow   . The 2ww always has down days, but it sounds like you're hanging in there. I'll be thinking of you on Friday and hoping its going to be BFPs all the way for the next month or two! 

*Jayne * - good luck with starting to d/r on Saturday! Hoping that this the cyle for you 

Our embies are going to blast  (5 were still developing well yesterday), but having a bit of angst  with the clinic over whether to put one or two back. Anyway, ET is tomorrow lunchtime so we'll have to have worked it out by then and I'm trying to believe that whatever happens wil;l be for the best 

Hope everything is going well for everyone else 

Katerina x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

skiving at work...

Katerina, that is absolutely fantastic news that you're going to blast.  

Abbeys1, welcome to the thread.  I had a wee smile on my face when I read your message re having treatment at the Royal Ed    I'm employed by the Royal Ed (although I'm not based there) and its a psychiatric hospital....now I'm not saying that after all this treatment some of us won't end up there...but not quite yet    But welcome to the the Royal Infirmary anyway.  Is this your first cycle?  Good luck with growing lots of nice eggs 

Flash, I just wanted to wish you all the very best for your test tomorrow.  I'm going up to see Dr Thong but won't be there til 10am so you'll be long gone by then.  I'll be on here tomorrow afternoon (like everyone else hoping for good news from you)

Well, me - My boobs have been leaking some milky stuff again yesterday so I've to go in for more bloods before I get started.  I'm due to start on day 1 so it should be some time this weekend but who knows...

Have a great day, it's lovely out and speak soon

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon,

At home today as I'm just getting ready for New York.  DH is doing my head in today as he keeps on phone to check to see if I've remembered to do everything, what he forgets is I'm always 2 steps ahead of him.  Really looking forward to it now as I just want to get away for a bit and have fun.  I've got our itinery sorted and decided on all the shops I want to go to, definately going to try the restaurant you recommended but DH has booked Tribeca Grill as its co-owned be Robert De Niro, should be fun you never know might meet the man himself!!

Jayne, can't believe your d/r in 2 days, will the problems with your boobs cause it to be delayed?  I hope not..

Katerina, great news about getting to blast.

AbbeyS, hello and welcome to the thread.

Flash41, wishing you all the best for tomorrow.  Look forward to hearing your good news when i get back.

Doodler, hope you arrived in L.V ok and everything is going well, will be thinking of you and looking forward to hearing your good news when I get home

Kat and Twiggy hope both you your ops go ok and wishing you both a speedy recovery.

Might be back on later to check, but I just wanted to say hello to everyone and     for us all.

Take care

Vonnie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just checking in to catch up.....

*Vonnie*- have an absolutely fab time in NY  Sounds like you've got it all worked out for things to do. If you have time I would recommend a trip to Ellis Island if you are interested in history at all, it's fascinating. Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back.

*Jayne*- hmm milky stuff? Are they checking your prolactin levels again  I'd have thought ERI would have done that recently on your last cycle anyway. Either way hope they sort it all out and you are good to go with this cycle at the weekend. Sending bucket loads of      as always.

*Katerina*- excellent news that you're able to go to blast and that you're set for ET tomorrow  Am so pleased for you  Hope you are able to resolve the 1 v 2 transfer dilema  All I can say is you do what's best for you and DH and stick to your guns  Looking forward to hearing you're wrapped up on the sofa tomorrow afternoon and being waited on hand and foot 
*
AbbeyS*-  and welcome to the gang  Sorry to read of your journey to get this far  but hope that treatment will be successful for you  Hope you're managing ok with the menopur- as Katerina says you should start feeling the effects soon (but it is a good thing  ) Hope that scan next week shows lots of lovely growing follies. Had to laugh at the Royal Ed reference  Like Jayne I also work for them but I am actually based in the hospital. Was recently asked by midwife if I'd ever seen a psychiatrist- my reply was yes on a daily basis   

*Flash*- thinking of you for tomorrow. Sending lots of love and luck    
*
Doodler*- hope you got to LV ok and are enjoying better weather than here  If you're able to keep us posted with progress. Lots of    for the 19th

*Kat*- glad pre-clerking went well and you are still on for day surgery. Enjoy your lazy Easter 

*Kirsty*- hope the op on Monday sorts out things internally for you  Are they blaming the weight loss on the polyp? Hope you're able to get the weight back up so you can get onto the treatment bandwagon again 

*Elaine*- hope you're not feeling too  just now. It will get better  Things sunk in yet 

*Ebony*- sorry to hear of the cancelled appointment- really annoying when that happens  Sorry can't remember too much about the nurse appointment process as mine was back in 2005  I think I got bloods taken at mine and they talked through what the IVF treatment involves and give you lots of leaflets to read and forms to fill in. It's a good idea to take a list of questions with you to ask as you often forget when you actually get there. Hope it goes well anyway 

*Jannie*- good to hear from you. Hope all good 

*Dawn*- glad you enjoyed your last weekend off the wagon for a while  Hope you'll be joining me on the forced sobriety soon  Do you have a date for downreg yet  All good with me thanks  8 weeks to go  Renovations started on Monday and should last 6 weeks    Making good progress so far and hopefully they might finish early. Trying not to stress about it at all and am staying on at work as long as possible just to keep out the way 

Right best go and get to bed as have a busy day of lunch and shopping tomorrow 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## abbeys1 (Apr 11, 2007)

good luck to Jambo with the down regs, it does make you tired and a bit grumpy(just means you can get away with loads!) and fingers crossed for Katerina and everyone!
Thanx for making me so welcome!
This is my first ivf cycle so im hoping for a miracle!!! Got to keep positive even if my tum looks like ive gone 3 rounds with amir khan!!HA!!!
Hopefully growing lots of eggs!!!!!
wishing you all lots of luck!!!!!  

X


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,

Just to let you know that the test was negative    .  We are devasted (no frosties as well) but I guess we will talk to the docs at some point to find out what our options are and a spell of time off for me.

Thanks soooo much for your good wishes and contact during this time.  If i could do this   to everyone I would.

A   and and good luck for you all.

Helen
xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Helen

I am SO SORRY to hear your news.  Someone once told me to think of IVF like a course of antibiotics and that the first tablet doesn't always work, so I hope that once you have got over this terrible disappointment that you can look to the future again.  



Jayne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Dear Helen,

Just a quick message to say how sad I was read your message.  Be kind to yourself, you gave it your very best efforts and I so wish the outcome had been different for you.  I hope that through discussion with the docs they will be able to highlight some positives to come out of this round that you can take forward.

  

Love Janniexx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Helen, so sorry today didn't bring good news for you  . Look after yourself.  There are lots of girls on here who got there in the end, it can just take a while  

I'm keeping up with everyone's news, and thinking of you, but sorry for no more personals.  Our blasts went back today and we got a little scan picture showing them 'landing' to take away which was really sweet (imagine having that to show a child in due course !) They weren't super quality, which meant Dr T (now there's a man with no extra chit chat!) suddenly got relaxed about two going back.  Probably none to re-freeze which probably suits us as it would clearly mean we were back on a fresh cycle if this doesn't work.  

Chilling out now in bed for at least 48 hours, though had to cook own dinner as DH has gone out! 

Hugs to everyone - Jayne - hope you were okay to start d/r and the bloods had no nasty surprises?

K xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Helen

So sorry to read your message - just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and like all the other girls - this is only the beginning and I know that we will all get our very special baby that we deserve in the end..... 

Look after yourself and good luck with your talks with hospital about moving forward.

Lots of  

Hannahx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on here much this week, my dad's not been well - had a mild heart attack last Friday, so have been stressing about him.  He got home last night, so everythings looking ok.  But has to go back on Tuesday for more tests as there might be something else going on!  We're heading home next weekend, so hoping for a some nice family time over Easter.

Jannie - can't believe you've still got your tartare sauce addiction!  Not long to go now, how are you feeling about it all?  

Kat - glad your preclerking went well and you're all set for day surgery. Hoping that all goes well and you can get home to put your feet up that day.    Hope Doug's going to be cooking the lamb chops for you!

Ebony - sorry that DH's appt was called off, always annoying when something like that happens.  At the nurses appt, they will take you through the IVF process, the drugs, how to do injections, etc.  There are also lots of forms to fill in and sign to consent to various things.  There lost of information to take in, but its also a good opportunity for you to ask lots of questions about things you may have been thinking about over the last while, so try to keep a list of questions and add to it whenever you think of soemthing - then take it along with you.  Don't worry, we've all done it, so they're used to it! I've got a book that I take to every appt to scribble in, as I've got a head like a sieve, its been a godsend over the last year trying to remember what happens and when!  Wishing DH lots of luck for his op    , hope you're all ready for giving lots of sympathy!  

Elaine - how you doing hun?  Hope the sickness starts to calm down soon   Has it all sunk in yet?  

Twiggy - wishing you lots of luck for your op on Monday, hoping that removing the polyp will sort things out inside, and you can get on with putting some weight on and moving forward with txt  . How's Caelan doing?

Jayne - hope your appt with Dr T got things sorted out and you've started to d/r this morning.  let us know how you're getting on         Had to laugh about your Royal Ed comment - think I've threatened to be carted off there a few times when d/r!   

Flash - I was so sorry to hear your news     It can take a while for a negative cycle to sink in, so please take care of each other, and remember that you and DP might be going through emotions at different times.  

Abbey - hello and welcome to our wee thread, glad you found us.  Sorry to read about your journey to get this far  .  Wishing you lots of luck for your stimms    , let us know how you get on with things.

Katerina - Congrats on being PUPO!  Keeping fingers and toes crossed that they're snuggling down nicely into that great lining!     Hope DH is making up for leaving you yesterday, and is waiting on you hand and feet    I agree about DrT's lack of extra chit chat - my overriding memory of him, was at my first ET, when I had my legs in stirrups, he popped his head around my legs and asked me was I sure I wanted 2 embies put back!  If I wasn't so nervous it would have been funny!   I haven't seen much of him since!

Max - wow can't believe its 8 weeks to go!  Hoping that the builders get a shift on and get the work finished before junior puts in an appearance!  Hope you're not stressing too much!  How was your day of lunching & shopping - sounds divine.

Vonnie - hope you're melting the plastic in NYC!  Looking forward to hearing all about it when you get back.

Doodler - how's sunny LV then?  Sending you masses of      for ET, let us know how things are going.

Big hugs to everyone else, off to clean out the kitchen cupboards!  
Dawnxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey girls- been quite a week- glad I've finally managed on to bore you with some blether 

First of all- Flash-   so sorry honey- its a very hard outcome to come to terms with and Dawns words ring very true-you'll know whats best for you and when or if you want to try again- but thats not to belittle the loss of these precious embryos  

dawn- OMG I'm sorry to hear about your Dad   Glad they have caught him at a "minor" stage if you can call it that and can get him any tx he needs  as prevention

twiggy- how are you recovering pet- hope the op went smoothly- I didn't have much pain or problems post but then i had the polyp removed at same time as EC so it was ab it different- just some bleeding as I recall 

abbey- welcome to the thread hon- good luck with your stims- when is your first scan  grow follies grow!

Jayne- hmm- prolcatin indeed- let us know how you get on 

maz- good to see you if only so briefly the other week! i love your optimism about getting the rennos finished on time I hope for your sake they are- thats the last thing you need at a time like this- you could always opt for St Johns as I think they let you stay longer as they're less busy after birth 

hi to everyone else- will catch up soon

Now for my boring waffle but cut me some slack girls I'm here on my own  

Well been in Vegas since tues but only been at the clinic once for bloods and a scan - lining described as perfect- at least i can do something right! FET not scheduled till next wednesday afternoon and now just worrying about the defrost-the whole travelling thing was a nightmare- my flight to london was cancelled cos of the weather and i had 50 mis to pack to get to the airport for an earlier flight which was the delayed several hours- then the Virgin check in was chaotic the next morning and i had to run to the gate-the clinic were pretty crappy in terms of running late, not apologising for leaving me naked from the waist down for 35 mins, the big Doc breezed in and out in 2 mins( that included scan!) so didn't ge thte chance to ask him about a pain problem i've developed since my EC there in a delicate place- then my co-ordinator was harassed not very chatty or sympathetic and screwed up my drug schedule- then had to spend the afternoon trying to get hold of her to ask her dosages etc-I think they're trying to kill me or cure me- started the progesterone in oil on top of the E2 both IM and you know how much that freaks me out-on antibiotic pills and a different one as a apessary, still on the steroids and twice daily heparin injections- makes me think my UK cycle were so easy( !)which as you know they are not
So putting in the time going out for wanders round the shops, a little sun bathing, phoning home a lot to hear the dog lick the phone and talk to DH-luckily I'm exhausted and drowsy on some of the drugs and goign to bed really early- its not much fun being on your own but I'LL cope
Went for an acupuncture session today with the lady who'll hopefully be there before and after my transfer for a bit of emotional support as much as much as for the acupuncture- you'll love this story- she left me for 10 mins and came back in shock from a phone call from another client of 38 she'd been treating for several months in the lead up to her latest cycle- apparently she;s ahd several 2 embryo transfers all negative so they decided to put 4 back in the hope one might take- well shes just had an 8 wk scan and shes pregnant with quintuplets- not only did all 4 embryos take but ones made twins- I nearly choked when she told me!be careful for what we wish for huh- looks liek she may lose the twin embryos as they're not lookign too healthy sadly but you can't help feelign it would save them from havign to make any decision about a reduction but she's a mormon and doesn;t believe in that type of intervention- I hoep it works out for her- made me feel good about the acupuncture!

Chat soon now i have more free time

lots of love dx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dear Girls

I'm surfing with not too much to do so thought I might as well say  and thanks for the  and lovely things you said after Friday's  . 
I know some of you guys have been through this (unfortunately) before so you will know what it's like. Me and dear DH have taken it v badly - maybe due to being over the four zero age!!! or unrealistic expectations from the outset, I don't know but we just keep wanting to know _*why * _ and will a 2nd or even 3rd attempt have a better chance?
I've made an appointment for us to see a er... Dr Lachme (??) on 8 April as appts with Dr R and Dr T were 12 May!!  she doesn't say anything  so we can have some positivity and optimism again about starting tx.

Doodler - Great to hear how you're doing in Vegas and you've got a Grade A for your lining!! Thinking  thoughts for FET on Wednesday.

Dawn - Sorry as well to hear about your Dad. From past experience I know how these things scare us and hope that any further tests bring good news.

Ebony -  for your next appointment on the 20th.

Katerina -  for ET and     for those 2 embies to snuggle in.

Jayne - Hope d/r is underway and you are surrounded by  !!

I'm taking some time off from the cutting edge work of Scottish Government!!  to make me a bit more sane and be a good housewifie for DH!! Bliss!!

Love and  to you all.

Helenxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Helen, I'm sorry to hear that you are struggling with your result.  Your feelings are only to be expected after putting so much time effort and cash into your cycle so don't try and justify your feelings.  You are perfectly entitled to feel them  

Doodler, all the very best for this you best cycle yet    

For me...no sign of AF yet so am still waiting to start downregulating.  Sr Thong took blood to check my prolactin levels but said I can go ahead with my period as if my levels are too high they would probably stop me having a period anyway.  Will let you know when I get going.  You know what it's like... a watched kettle and all that....   No more news on my epilepsy apart from having to take LOADS of folic acid but still waiting to hear about my MRI scan date.  Having done my presentation in London last week (which was received well) I'm back on my dissertation rewrites   I have a very large chart with the numbers 1 to 69 in large font.  I had 60 points of feedback from my viva so I intend to tear off each number as I address them all and see them going down on a daily basis .  The good news is, I'm down to a deadline on 27 June so I'm getting down to it at last  

Hi to everyone else (at work, and not on my lunch)  

Jayne


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi there!

*Jayne* - sorry you're still waiting to start d/r - hoping that AF turns up soon   (it will as soon as you've given up on it, knowing my experience 

*Doodler* - hope you're getting by in LV with all those drugs. It sounds very hi tech and must be giving you such a good chance   . Good luck with thawing tomorrow - will your baby  be going straight back in or do they have to let it develop at all?

*Flash* - sorry you're still smarting from your result. Its really hard. 

*Dawn* - hope you're Dad's tests go okay today - it sounds really scary. Good that you're going home at Easter. Did you decide to do a medicated FET? Will that be next month? Hoping this will be your turn   

I'm getting by on this 2ww. Not very pleasant is it?!? Had been being very careful over the weekend but decided yesterday that if they were going to stick they would have, and trawled for FET sucess stories and found advice to just try and be happy! Easier said than done, but now trying to keep busy and not give up hope. On the one hand I have no expectation of any symptoms - never been pregnant, hard to believe ever will be! But some kind of twinge, sore boobs etc would be lovely, and if there isn't anything by the weekend I'll be convinced its over.... At least we're going away for the weekend, to meet DH's family for a weekend in the Lake District so that should reduce the potential to obsess ALL the time....

Off for acupuncture this afternoon which should be relaxing (though I hope 4 days after ET isn't too late to do any good  )

Hoping you're all keeping sane,

Katerina x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone 

helen-  don't be too hard on yourself- a BFN can be devastating and takes time to come to terms with- time off is good though- just do nice things together and you'll find you're ready to move forward in your own time

jayne- come on AF          hope the dance helps- what dose folic acid they got you on-imagine its mega- well done on your presentation -i think you're very brave I always hated anything like that

dawn- how's your Dad 

katerina- acupuncture will be great at this point too just for keeping you balanced and the blood flowing good luck with the rest of 2ww- and remember the progesterone can give you symptoms of pregnancy and others will have no symptoms at all and still be pregnant so its impossible to know until you test so don't panic either way- very hard not to obsess-watch this space   

ebony- not long till your appointment now fingers crossed its useful

Hi to everyone else-
I'm going stir crazy here now- the waiting to hear about thaw tomorrow is killing me and wandering around on my own is getting old! Pray the sun shines today 

dx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

I'm going to finally plough my paltry energy into doing a mega post because it could be the last I actually manage for a while the way I'm going  I keep coming on aiming to post but by the time I catch up on people's news I'm too tired 

*Doodler* - hope you can manage to find something to do to keep you sane  I think I'd find it a challenge being out there on my own, let alone with all the additional pressures you have  I'll be keeping everything crossed for a good thaw and successful transfer       Wow at your story of the woman with quintuplets, that's a bit scary really  I noticed on another thread a woman who had 6 embryos put back and had ultra-high HCG levels 

*Katerina* - sorry I never managed to post to wish you all the best for your ET, but many congratulations on being officially PUPO with 2 lovely blasts on board   As Doodler says, the cyclogest can give symptoms itself that hide what is going on and there often aren't any real pregnancy symptoms in the early days, though believe me I'm all too familiar with obsessing over every twinge   Stay positive and if all else fails obsessively listen to the Natal Hynotherapy CD  Hope time passes quickly and I'll be keeping everything crossed for that lovely BFP      

*Jayne* - can I borrow some of your energy please   You could never be accused of not having enough things to occupy your mind! Hope AF turns up soon, here's a dance to bring her on    

*Helen* - really sorry to hear you got a BFN  Hope you and your DH can find some nice things to do for yourselves to help you move forward. Having a follow up and getting a plan together for your next steps will hopefully be helpful too  Sorry not familiar with that Doc's name, must be someone new?

*Dawn* - really sorry to hear about your Dad's health scare  Let us know how he gets on today  Did you get those cupboards cleaned? Our house looks a bit neglected right now  Are you still getting to the gym and making those preparations for your next cycle? I'm trying to keep my excitement in check but have just organised my booking in with midwife for just after our scan in 3 weeks  It's been hard to stay calm though as my cousin has just become a Dad to twins, so I had to shop for baby stuff  I'm feeling variable thanks, but certainly not complaining 

*Jannie* - how are you getting on? Things must be quite well progressed now for you, are you getting organised? I hope the tartare sauce thing and bump size aren't linked because I seem to want tartare sauce with everything at the moment  Mind, my girth has increased dramatically already - I tried to find a pregnancy book the other day that said putting lots of weight on early is fine, but needless to say left the book shop disappointed   Hope you will soon be enjoying maternity leave and time to relax hopefully 

*abbeys1* - don't think I've had chance to say a big warm welcome to you yet  I also had to laugh about the Royal Ed reference, there are a lot of us on here working in psychiatry-linked posts  How are things going? Were you in today for a scan to see how your follies are growing? The stimms part is quite exciting because things seem to move quite quickly at this stage and you feel you're getting nearer to the goal  Staying positive is the best thing you can do too.

*Maz* - wow it's amazing looking at your ticker  Where did the time go  Have you got a date to finish up for maternity leave? Are you looking forward to it? I hope all your renovations will be done in time  As I said to Dawn, I'm feeling variably good and bad but certainly not complaining, and starting to feel pretty excited though trying to keep a lid on it 

*Vonnie* - hope you are having a fantastic time in New York and your DH is spoiling you 

*Kirsty* - how did you get on yesterday? I hope that everything went well  Hopefully the polyp and weight gain problems will prove to be linked and you will put some weight on now 

*Hannah* - hope you are all geared up for your appointment this week      I think the others have already answered your question about the appointment with the Nurse - my recollection is you mainly go over everything to expect from treatment and what a cycle involves. Definitely take a list of any questions you have though, as I find I'm terrible for forgetting what I wanted to know when I get in there 

*Kat* - hope you've got your hubby primed for pampering you over Easter  Good luck for Thursday and hope everything goes smoothly      

*Clarabelle* - how are you getting on? Good to hear that you are sounding more positive after seeing the hypnotherapist and homeopath  I'm starting to wonder why they make such a fuss about your weight before treatment after my recent weight gain 

*Mimou* - how are you getting on? Have you made arrangements to check out the ARGC then? I think I picked up from your last post that was what you had decided? Best of luck whatever course of action you take     

*Finbarina* - how are you doing? How's that lovely bump of your's coming along? I hope you're well and blooming 

*Chook* - how are you getting on? Have you got a date to start downregging yet? This is going to be one very busy thread over the next couple of months I think 

*Keri* - can't recall if I said welcome and answered any of your queries  You can ask to be put on the list for cancellations at ERI if you want to try and reduce the 6 month wait for treatment. Not sure of any ways to effectively keep costs down because ERI comparatively is relatively low cost  I also don't know of any support groups for our lovely DPs, as mine also struggled with the diagnosis and limited information/answers  As for foods, during a cycle it's apparently good to eat a handful of brazil nuts each day, drink some pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and ensure you get lots of protein i.e. from milk or eggs, and aside from that try to have a healthy balanced diet. Hope you are doing well 

*Jo* - how are you doing? Not seen you posting on here much recently, so hope you're not too snowed under  Hope that bump isn't wearing you out 

Hello to Donna, Michelle, Fiona, Caroline Anne, Jan, Emily, Jola, Sunflower and Izzy 

That seems to have taken forever to type  I'm still feeling variably icky and exhausted, and am horrified at how much weight I've put on  My GP seemed unperturbed when I got on her scales, but I nearly fell back off them with fright  I've got Court for work tomorrow and have no idea what I'll wear, given I've a choice of jogging bottoms, jeans and cords - not sure the Sheriff will be impressed  Anyway, more importantly I read something the other day about spring being a better time for positive outcomes from treatment and TTC so that's my positive thought for the day for you all either on the 2ww, in treatment or about to start treatment  I'm certainly keeping everything crossed for everyone      

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for all the   and thoughts about my dad.  Looks like he's on the mend, and is glad to be home and in his own bed!  The results from the ultrasound today didn't show anything up, so panic is over about other complications.  He just needs to take it easy and has been put forward for a rehabilitation programme.  Think the Docs aren't sure what to do with him, as he doesn't drink or smoke, isn't overweight, and plays golf 3 or 4 times a week so is pretty fit for a 72 year old!  Its not like they can get him to give up a vice!  Think he needs to start to remember how old he is and slow down a bit - god love him though as my mum has him on strict instructions on what he can and can't do!!  Will be good to have some family time over the weekend.


Doodler - Sending you and your embie lots of       and     for the thaw, and ET tomorrow.  Will be thinking about you, but not sure at what time with the time difference!  Let us know how things go.  You're big Doc makes Dr T look like he's got a great bedside manner!    So impressed by how brave you are dealing with this all on your own, especially all the extra injections and drugs - you deserve a medal.  But don't forget we're all there with you in spirit  .

Flash -   I know you might not believe me, but things do get easier, but you need to go through the grieving process for you lost embies.  Hope the follow up appt gives you some answers, and a plan to move forward when you're both ready.  Just to warn you, some of the Docs like to deal in statistics and facts, and aren't always the best with emotions and how you'll be feeling, although I've not dealt with the Dr you mentioned. 

Jayne - Any news on  ?  Hope she's made an appearance, or will do soon, to let you get moving on your cycle! Don't think I've seen so many AF dances on here!    Well done you on your pres in London, and getting started on your re-writes  , you deserve a medal too!

Katerina - How are you holding up?         As the girls have said, its so hard not to obsess, but we're all so different that there's no set list of symptoms to early prg.  Hoping your weekend away can help you keep your mind of things, but make sure you take it easy!  I decided in trying my luck with a natural FET, so waiting on AF to arrive next week sometime   - but as you say it'll arrive when I least expect it!!  The plan then is that if it doesn't work I can move to a fresh cycle in May/June, but fingers crossed I don't have to go down that route!

Elaine - well done you on your mammoth post!   Hope you've turned in for the night in anticipation of your court appearance in track suit bottoms    Yes, still being good and getting to the gym about 3 times a week, but just seem to be shifting the pounds I put on in Hawaii.  It must be so hard not to let yourself run away with excitement, but think positive, this baby is there to stay - and just think, you might get the baby stuff you bought for your cousin back in a while, as hand me downs for your bubba - hope you bought nice stuff!!  I've been cleaning cupboards out, as we're planning to put our house on the market in May, as we move to our new house (which we bought about a year ago off-plan!) in Sept/Oct.  So trying to get as much organised before starting txt - have a long list of jobs for DH, which he is slowly working his way through!!

Think I've run out of steam tonight, so big hello's to everyone, and I'll catch up with you all soon
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry just a quickie from me as so much to catch up on here.

Doodler - glad to hear you are well in LV.  Good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well    .

Hello to everyone else.

Chook


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all  

I'm in work to get on with my essay so just a quicky to let you know my news...

My period appeared this morning so I started down regulating.  This is the last time I'm ever going to be doing this so I'm quite excited  

Take care and have a good day (Doddler - you have a BRILLIANT day)  

Jayne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello


doodler  -  on tenterhooks here - can only begin to imagine how you must be feeling !   I hope emby is back where it belongs by the time you get this. I hope the hospital have got themselves sorted out and are treating you well. sending HUGE big hugs from all of us to you . You are very brave. Hoping hoping hoping this is the one       


katerina -     how hellish is 2ww limbo-land ?! I hope you are keeping busy - your trip to the lakes sounds just the ticket. Brilliant news that your 2 embies went to blast - that week must have been quite hair-raising too. Sending all good wishes and hope for that BFP.

Flash - sorry to hear it didn't work for you. It really does take some accepting after all of the hopes and positivity that you have invested in your cycle . I can only sympathise and say that it takes time   

Dawn- glad your pop is on the mend - what a worry. Good luck with natural fet -It's GOT towork this time   

Jayne - GOOD LUCK !!! Do you start stimms quite soon ? Well done with the dissertation.  Hope the d/r will behave itself .Whatever happens, it's the start of a new phase and very exciting. (We have nearly reached that zen like point - but not quite yet! - one more cycle)

We have got an initial consult with ARGC on 15thApril. Just waiting for ERI notes - I wrote to ask for them about 3 weeks ago. Quite nervous about it. I had new hormone bloodtests done last week so am hoping that FSH etc is still ok. Will find out after holidays .
We are off to Paris then Marseilles on Saturday - hooooray !!!! 

Happy Easter to you all and big hugs all around  

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls 

Popped on to see if any news from Doodler yet 

*Doodler*- Sorry didn't manage to post yesterday to wish you all the best  Been thinking of you today and hoping so hard that all has gone to plan  Really hope you are currently PUPO 

*Jayne*- great news that AF turned up and you are on the rollercoaster again. Sending lots of    Hope all goes smoothly  Don't overdo things trying to finish the disseration though, you need to be stress free just now.

*Dawn*- glad to hear all ok with your Dad's scan, hope he's resting up and on the mend now. Have a lovely time back in NI for Easter. Most impressed with the advance cleaning in preparation for the move. If you're in a cleaning mood then my kitchen cupboards need done too  

*Mimou*- have a lovely time in France over the holiday period  Great news that you'll be seeing ARGC next month. Not long to go now  Hope you get the answers you've been looking for 

*Flash*- like the girls have said, am sorry to hear you are struggling with things at the moment. Don't push yourself too hard, it takes time to get over a BFN and it can be strange sometimes the way you react to them. Don't be surprised if you still have ups and downs over the months to come but as Dawn has said it does eventually get better. You will find your strength again  and be able to continue (if its what you want) when the time is right to try again. I won't lie and say that repeat cycles are easy but only you will know how many you are prepared to put yourself through to achieve your dream 

*Katerina*- top up of      for the 2ww  Hope the acupuncture was relaxing, not sure about timing post ET but the main thing is you find it useful so don't worry about time scales etc.. Don't drive yourself  looking for symptoms just focus on those 2 lovely blasts that you had put back in  Everyone's 2wws are different- I had no symptoms what so ever 
*
Elaine*- another one with a tartar sauce craving     Mine has just been chocolate so far  I'm doing grand thanks. 4 weeks left at work  can't wait to finish but am steering clear of house as much as possible as renovations are in full swing (trying not to stress but failing miserably  ) Glad to hear you're allowing yourself to feel a bit excited now  Hope you pick up energy wise soon.

*Abbeys*- hope those follies are growing nicely  Are you scanning tomorrow or Friday  Hope it's going well 

*Kirsty*- Hope all went well for the op on Monday? Let us know how you are when you can. Thinking of you 

*Kat*- lots of    to you for tomorrow too, hope op goes well and recovery is uneventful so you can be home and tucked up in your own bed asap. I'm sure Doug will be waiting on you hand and foot 

Must get to bed girls so sorry no more personals. Thinking of you all.

Love
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry for lack of personals girls- will catch up

Well good news, after a loooong wait yesterday and Drs getting stuck in traffic etc I have our beautiful embryo back on board  I have a picture of it hatching( ) and am in  love with the wee bunch of cells already- how dangerous is that emotionally! At least I know its all tested and developig normally so now its down to my old immune system mostly   They take transfers to new heights here- tipping you upside down with your legs akimbo, give you valium, fill you up, stir it to create a vortex and rinse you out , clean out the cervix, lots of fussing with catheter placement and then you're not allowed to move for 1 hr still slightly upside down- had an embarassing accident with the bedpan- they were running nearly an hour late so I was dying to wee having been 2 hrs since my lt of water- what do they expect!  Had 3 men involved in my floodlit nether regions- I didn't think i could be embarassed byt hat sort of thing anymore but the position is somewhat compromising

The acupuncturist was great, did a before and after, massaged my feet and made me burst into tears when she said she was going to be quiet for a while to welcome the baby home and tell it mummy loved it- OMG so nice

So already over optimistic  had a wierd tummy flutter  this morning followed by a few sharp stabbing pains which of course I've decided is implantation occuring as its the right time with it hatching yesterday-someone stop me- the crash is going to be from a  great height this time of it doesn't work 

Acupuncturist told me another good story-a client who has one child and was going for no 2 and only wanted one embryo put back because of her circumstances- the clinic tried to persuade her to have all 3 put back as they were not good grades but she was adamant- it split into 3 and shes having triplets  


hope you're all well

dxxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Doodler* - fantastic to hear your wonderful news      I had just finished reading the thread when I noticed you had posted  Now I've come over all emotional, I'm so excited for you - welcome to officially being PUPO  I'll be keeping everything crossed  now that your little embie is nestling in and sticking nicely       My DP and I are great believers in the power of positive thought too, so you just enjoy being PUPO and use lots of visualisation  When ae you heading home? Hope you enjoy the rest of your time in LV and are home safely soon      

Best wishes and big hugs 
Elaine 

PS A big  to everyone else too


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

back home now - arrived at 8:15pm. Was ok to go to discharge lounge at 6:45pm ... but couldn't do required peeing before leaving. 

The  appeared yesterday so I was worried that they'd have to cancel the OP. Then my anaesthesist was not informed of me being a "difficult intubator" due to my jaw anatomy so we had the possibility of the OP to be pushed back as she wasn't too comfortable. Arrived at 11:30am, got seen first time at 11:50am by the nurse and then nothing until 1:10pm for the anaesthesist. Saw Dr. T immediately afterwards and then had to wait until 2:05pm to get changed. Got into the Anaesthesist's room at around 2:45pm and then they took 15 mins to get me sorted. Fortunately, a specialist doc for difficult throats just finished her patient and was able to help my anaesthesist (Dr Burns - a lovely lady!). Got it done with a monitor - stylish!   As soon as she injected the cocktail I was gone (no problem to get the canula in the hand this time! HURRAH!!)...

Was fairly ok in the recovery area but not 100%, was then rolled to the ward. Had water, tea and 2 slices of toast with jam fairly quickly afterwards but didn't sleep off the drugs, so am currently feeling very dizzy/tired.  Who knows when I am drifting off to sleep.

Dr Burns came to see me and suggested I should get a MedicAlert bracelet, because my grade 3 throat can make lots of trouble when i am in a car accident or pregnant and they'd have to intubate me. So I am going to look into this and search for a nice stylish one. Like the sports ones (Wolves colours!! Smiley ), but then might go with a normal bracelet as I can wear on more formal occasions as well.

Waiting for DH to bring up my dinner and have to drink loads as I am absolutely PARCHED!!

Doodler - Glad you got beautiful Emby on board - keeping fingers and toes crossed, hun!

Helen - so sorry to hear your news!!

Will try more personals tomorrow - right now my shoulder pain starts from the gas.

Hugs & Babydust

Kat

PS: Will have to go back to EFREC tomorrow for my first Zoladex Injection


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Morning all!

Finally finally managing to post.  Sorry I have not been on for such a long time... have been keeping up with all your news (there's a lot!) and you would probably think I was totally   if you knew how much I had been thinking of you.  All is good here - for some reason wide awake this morning and so I thought I would use the time wisely....

Doodler - have been totally checking in on how you are getting on and just the best news to hear you are now PUPO    Like I say, been meaning to post for ages and was totally   to learn what the IVIg was all about.  Made an EC sound like a walk in the park!  It is all sounding so fabulous so far and it of course goes without saying that we are with you all the way    The "swirling you out" sounds absolutely hilarious   - with a 3 man entourage as well.  I guess there really is an advantage to this all being in the US as no chance you will bump into them on Princes Street!!  Acupuncture sounds amazing as well.  I still sit somewhere on the fence with it all but I have to say the session I had after ET was certainly very special and home welcoming.      for you.  

Katerina - also delighted to hear your blast news too    That is the first time I have heard of anyone on here going to blast at ERI  .  I know one of the things you wanted was your chance of success being back up to as if it was a fresh cycle - am guessing that is pretty much the case with blasts?  Hope you are keeping cool OK (no symptoms for me during 2WW) and that you have a nice weekend   

Jayne - great you are out the blocks finally!   Keeping it all crossed for you.  Your positive attitude and approach to this cycle have been really   to read.    this is the one for you.  


Dawn - sorry it has been ages!  Sounds like your holiday in Hawaii was fabulous and I hope just the tonic before your treatment starts.  Good to hear your Dad is on the mend too. Great you are off to see him this weekend.  I just had my last work trip to Belfast before finishing up.  My customers there think I am kidding, but it is absolutely my favourite place to visit with work and I will miss my wee trips there.  We moved into our house just over a year ago that was also off-plan... is such a   thing to do to spend so much money on something you haven't even been in but no regrets at all here although still got some boxes that have never been unpacked   - maybe this weekend  

Mimou - hope you have a great weekend and really good to hear you have a plan in place with the AGRC.  I am sure it was a big decision to make - good that the appointment has come through so quickly.  You sound like you are really at the end of your tether with the ERI.  Hope the notes are transferred over quickly and you can start with a clean slate and put everything that has happened behind you   

Kat - rest up and take it easy after your lap... that shoulder pain thing is hideous   Was wondering if you would be straight on the zoladex - no hanging around there but is all good timing.  Hope the recovery is plain sailing and zoladex side effects not too bad.  

Vonnie - sorry not to have wished you a great holiday.  No doubt you will have had a fabulous time and are all shopped out now!

Elaine - great that all is going well.  That was the post of all posts    Hope you manage to have a few long lies over the weekend!

Maz - good to hear the rennovations have started and think you might be wise keeping well away!  We are thinking about doing some painting but that is as far as it has got!  

Kirsty - hope everything has gone OK with your op    and you are resting up as much as the wee one will allow!

Need to head off now but big   to all and   to those that have joined up since I was last on.  

Happy Easter!!  

Jo xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Jo

how lovely to hear from you.  You didn't say much about how you are getting on.  I hope you are keeping well and looking forward to being a mum...well I don't suppose it'll be the birth you're looking forward to      It is addictive here catching up on people's news isn't it...even when you don't post for a while there's always time for a quick read  

Anyway, have a lovely Easter weekend everyone

Katerina, hope you're not going stir crazy  

Jayne


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello!  Isn't there a lot going on? Just a quick one to say Happy Easter really, and hope folk are doing nice relaxing things... recovering well from ops, having nice hols, looking after those bumps....

Doodler - your ET sounds amazing - with so many things in place it seems right to be as optimistuc as possible .  Hope your visualisation is still working and that bundle of cells is developing beautifully    

No more personals, just to say I am keeping sane and trying to be reasonable about the lack of symptoms.  Had a busy, diverting day at work yesterday so taking it very easy today and going off to the lakes tomorrow.  Then it'll be nearly test day   

lots of love,

K xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick catch up to say Happy Easter 
*
Doodler*- am absolutely thrilled for you  PUPO with a fabulous perfect blast on board  Sending lots of    that it's snuggling into its new home right now. Am in awe of what you have gone through to get to this point and, like Jo, was trying to contain the laughter at the thought of you upside down for an hour being swirled out. But they obviously do this for a reason  Glad acupuncture went well too, they certainly had lots of positive stories to tell you of other patients. Hope this helps you with the visualisation    Have a safe trip home 

*Katerina*- take it easy this weekend and have a lovely time in the Lakes. More    for the rest of the 2ww.

*Jayne*- hope the downreg is going well 
*
Kat*- glad op went well after initial delays with set up  Hope zoladex today was fine and gets you on the road for your next cycle  

*Jo*- how early were you up this morning  I was awake then too  Have developed yet another lousy cold so am still here in my dressing gown feeling sorry for myself  Hope you are keeping fine 

Big  to everyone and have a lovely Easter.
Love
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Maz

just signing off for the day from my essay.  I'm off to Markies. I saw a really nice skirt for only £15 so am away to buy it in two colours and see what T shirtsd they have to match    sorry to hear you've got the cold.  Look after yourself.  Whe are you finishing up at work?  I've got a date for my AfC appeal.  My RCN rep sounds positive...but I don't want to get my hope up of all the lovely money  

Anyway, off to put my skirts on my credit card  

Jayne


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there
Just finished catching up on all the posts since I was last on here a few days ago - certainly loads to catch up on.

Doodler - so pleased to hear your news - safe journey home - will be thinking of you and waiting to hear - sending you lots of good wishes for the rest of the wait.

Katerina  - the lakes sound lovely - would love to go away for the weekend - definitely what you need to relax you whilst on 2ww - sending you lots of good wishes like Doodler for the rest of your wait.

Jayne - so excited to hear you were able to start downreg - hope it is going well and you are getting used to the injections

Kat - really glad your op went well - was thinking of you as I was also at ERI on same day.  Hope you have a really relaxing weekend and get well looked after.

Maz - look after your cold - its horrible to have a cold, especially at a weekend - keep that dressing gown on and keep cosy at home.

Flash - been thinking about you and DP lots and hoping that you are both looking after each other.... sending you  lots of 

Elaine - hope you are getting plenty of tartare sauce and glad to hear you are starting to get excited about your little one - take it easy.

Sorry not a very long post - supposed to be spending the weekend studying and have not even started yet.
We had our appointment with nurse at ERI who went over all the next few months.  I am getting a bit scared about the injections as I have a phobia about needles - I am hoping that the thought of what the injectiosn are doing will help me through it.  The nurse said with my age she is worried about over-stimulation...... oh and to start taking folic acid.  
I took a notebook like you all said but ended up not writing anything down..... 
Oh well - looks like middle of June so still a few months to go......
Cant tell you how much this site has helped me - the nurse said that everyone says that.  She was really really nice.

Sorry for no more personals - hope everyone is having a lovely easter break whatever you are up to - sending everyone lost of good wishes and  

Hannahx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks girls  lovely to have the support-of course positivity gave way to 3 hrs hysterical crying this morning due to hormones and Virgin Atlantic refusing to help me with my luggage tomorrow and no heavy lifting allowed- long story but really didn't know why i was so upset- think it was the pressure valve releasing 

Jo- good to hear from you- how are you keeping- thats funny my DH is doing  a lot of work in Belfast just now- you've probably passed on an Easyjet flight or something 
 at the thought of meeting them on Princes Street- I'm not easily embarassed by bodily things but when they were discussing the level of vortex required to give you a really good clean out-felt like a cup of coffee 

Maz- poor you- how's the cold  Oh to get back to the drugs post baby huh! How are the rennovations coming on- are you living in a dusty hell- all be worth it when  its done

Jayne- you are so focused on your studies -I really admire people who can buckle down 

hannah-the first injections can be quite scary hon so you're not alone in feeling like that - even now until i get used to them after I sit and sweat for a bit but mostly with some crazy intramuscular ones i have to do for my clinic and actually they don;t hurt at all- its the thought of it but you'll get the hang of it and if you don't get DH trained up when the time comes- anyway if you're on gonal f for stims that comes in  the pen which is a really small easy to use needle and you could always ask to use  buserelin nasal spray for down reg-I did for 2 cycles at ERI- its your body so don;t be afraid to ask if you ahve a real problem- another top tip is get hold of natalhypnotherapy IVF companion cd for excellent relaxation and helping you relax with injections and procedures- made a big diff to me keeping me calmer 

Well fly home overnight tomorrow to London then edinburgh by teatime sunday- can't wait now- there could be tears at the airport when I see DH and max-a-doodle  I hear its been snowing-  it was 85 here today but I won't rub it in  
dx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

oh doodler you have me in tears honey so happy for you have everything possible crossed you will be on your way home by now thinking of you and that wee blast and hoping that it doesnt turn into triplets or quads or worse  had to laugh at the stories from your accupuncturist  poor women cant imagine how hard triplets would be never mind anything else, twins although would have been lovely am glad caelan was just 1, he is in to everything just now and runs me ragged  but love him so much, when is your test date?? Am so exited for you honey      

jayne good luck honey here we go again got everything crossed for you as well

kat glad op went well sent you a pm


hannah i did my own injections first couple were scary but it does get easier, good luck 

katerina have everything crossed for you 2 glad everything went well and you are on track, come on embreis snuggle in   what day do you test??

mimou good luck at agrc hope you still come on and post here though 

dawn glad to hear your dad is recovering and at home

vonnie hav a fab time in the big apple


helen sending you a big   honey so sorry to here your news, thinking of you


hi abbey hope all is going to plan

ok i have to run

my op went well was prof anderson from fertility clinic that carried it out, he found polyp and removed it and bleeding has nearly stopped now. He also gave me more clomid and said to start again with higher dose next cycle, i recieved and appointment to go back and see him end aug. I feel ok although had a swollen stomach and bit of pain last couple of days not sure if is stomach or uterus  anyway am back to work tomorrow so will be checking up on you all in my break.

happy easter hi to everyone i have missed

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Kirsty

thought I'd just post so you at least have one message to read on your break today (gosh it's quiet).  I'm surprised you've been given more Clomid as I thought you had to put weight on before they were going to give you more treatment.  I'm glad the op went well though but hope your swelling has gone down.  

I'm officially off today but am in work doing my essay rewrites.  It's a massive job but this is the very last step to getting my masters then its no more studying...I've been doing this for 4 years and having IVF for 5 years so come the summer our life is going to be SO different.  Am getting quite excited  

Stuart and I had a lovely Easter.  The service at church was really good then I met Stuart and we went to Fisher's in the City for lunch.  Mussels fish cakes and Champagne...mmmmmmmm we then wandered down to Stockbridge for as couple then home.  I made Stuart home made brownies for his Easter.  I forgot to buy baking powder and used a bit of bicarb and a bot of cream of tartar instead but may have used too much as they were pouring over the sides    Tasted fine though....

Anyway, hope you all well and enjoying the Easter holiday

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks jayne glad you had a nice easter, thanks for posting. Yeh dr duncan etc said werent going to give me anymore but prof anderson gave me it, i did tell him about weight and what they had said and he said would be better to put on weight but gave me it anyway  so will see what happens, worth a try

ok better get off the net and get back to work, oh the fun

oh forgot to say have been making alot of jewellery and am going to try and sell it and poss do jewellery parties, not sure if it will take off but worth a try

kirsty xxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Doodler - Hope you had an uneventful flight home and H is looking after you.  I've got everything crossed for you...loads of luck xx 

Kirsty - glad to hear your doing better and the op went well.  Hope the clomid works its magic like the last time xx 

Jayne - Hope your listening to the cd...it did help me relax but how annoying does that woman's voice become!    Fingers crossed  

Maz - hope the cold is away and your feeling better. Not much longer to work now! xx

Jo - Hope your taking things easy and not having to travel too much with work now xx

Katerina - hope you're managing to stay sane...fingers crossed xx  

Ebony - All the best for June, it'll be here before you know it xx 

Kat - glad your op went well and hope you've recovered xx

Elaine - I can't remember if I've been on since your news but CONGRATULATIONS!!   Hope you've been keeping ok. xx

Mimou - Hope you had a lovely holiday and all the best for your appointment next month xx

Dawn - glad to hear your Dad is on the mend.  Take care xx

Hi to Chook, Flash, Jannie...and sorry to anyone I've missed.

I'm doing fine, spent the day with my friend and her 5 week old son....getting some practice!  

Take care all
L x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a quick one to say hello to everyone  and for a quick couple of personals.

*Katerina* - hope all is well and lots of luck to you for testing       Sorry can't quite remember when you are testing, but sure it's early this week?

*Doodler* - hope you are safely home with that lovely blast on board - sending you many more sticky vibes          

*Jayne* - hope the downregging is going and the rewrites went well  Sounds like you had a lovely Easter, and I can see why you're looking forward to the summer. Hopefully there will be lots of good news and things going on for you by then      

Sorry for such a short one but I'm knackered as usual 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello everyone

Just thought I would pop on here to say a quick hello and that I hope everyone has enjoyed their easter eggs.

Hope everyone is keeping well, and that their wishes will be coming true very soon.

Love Michelle


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello guys

Its bad news from me I'm afraid - a biochemical pg.  Test day was meant to be yesterday but we were away so risked doing a home test yesterday evening and were amazed that it was positive - that's a complete first for me.  But we knew it didn't mean things were okay and after a sleepless night worrying but hoping, went to the hospital for the real test.  My HCG was only 28, and from what I've seen of others in this situation that seems pretty hopeless.  We're to continue the drugs for a week and test again, tho' i'll probably have to go in by Friday to get more drugs so they can test then.  

   It was a lovely, unreal, relieved feeling yesterday evening thinking we might have had our miracle but am more or less accepted that it hasn't happened.  DH is very gutted.  I guess it'll hit me in a few days when I bleed (already getting slight AF feeling in pit of stomoach...)

Trying to look on the positive that at least my body has managed to take things a small step further this time. 

All the best,

Katerina


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Katerina
I'm so sorry to hear you news    
I hope you can take some comfort in the fact you made it a little step closer this time.
Take care of yourselves over the next few days and weeks  
Dxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Katerina

I am so very sorry to hear your news.  People do have miracles but I don't want to build you up just to knock you down.  

Please take care and look after yourself and DH and I hope there's a miracle for you too  

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all well, just managed to catch up on all your news as we got back from NYC yesterday.  We had a fab time and as you will see from my ticker a few pounds heavier as well as a few pounds lighter of the monetary kind but it was so worth it.  We both had a ball and had a great time hanging out and IVF wasn't mentioned or thought of once.  We had a ball shopping, doing the sites and drinking cocktails above Times Sq.  

So you've all been busy did try and get online at the Apple shop but it was really hard to get a terminal as everyone wanted to check their emails, did get into the shop on Saturdays though as DH wanted to check the Hearts scores plus he was tempted to buy an i-phone or i-touch but resisted temptation but their are so cheap.  Doodler fab news about LV and that your now pupo how you been keeping loads of      for you, how are you felling anyway.

Jayne, hows the d/r going?  Hope you managed to get all your questions and work done on your dissertation.

Sorry if I missed anyone out as still a bit tired after the trip but will be back up to speed with everyone soon as DH had had to go away with work until Friday so got plenty time to chat.

Vonnie


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Katerina,
Oh, SO disappointed to see your message..  .  This will be a difficult few days for you both, be thinking of you and fingers and everything crossed for better news after Friday.

Take it easy at SG for the next few days,    Look forward to chatting when I return!
love
Helenxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie will try and get back on tomorrow

katerina so sorry honey, got everything crossed for a miricle for you, good luck

doodler how you feeling

kat you all recovered from op?

thanks lorna, clomid didnt work for me last time even after taking it for a year and a half but dr wants to try it again, not holding my breath though will just need to wait and see

hi helen hows things?

vonnie nyc is fab isnt it i have been 6 times love it, glad you had a good time, it is nice to get a break away from it all

jayne, dawn, elaine and everyone else hope you are well, better go get some stuff done, early start tomorrow

k x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry wasn't on over the weekend. Had no heating so decamped to my Mums house    Apart from that small blip the renovations are going well. Bathroom goes in this week!

*Doodler*- hope the trip back was great and you managed to sort out the luggage issue with Virgin  Must have been great to see DH & Max again  Hope you are resting up over in Fife with your feet up and looking after yourself. Masses of    for your 2ww.

*Katerina*- Was wondering when you were testing so had popped on to say good luck. Am so sorry to hear your news   As Dawn has said there is still a chance so do keep taking the progesterone  but as you know many of us have been there before too  Thinking of you and DH  Here for you always 

*Vonnie*- welcome back  . Sounds like you had an absolutely fab time in NYC 

*Kirsty*- glad op went well and bleeding has reduced. Lots of  for going back on the clomid; hope it doesn't send you too 
*
Jayne*- how's the downreg going  Hope it's going well and you will be on track for stimms next week  Glad you had a fab Easter  All the best for getting the Masters finished 
*
Elaine*- good to hear from you  Hope the energy levels pick up soon 

*Finbarina*- my cold is finally lessening but still feeling a bit  Would normally be topping up with hot lemon, honey and whisky- but can't   Hope the practice session the other day didn't freak you out too much 

*Helen*- hope you're doing ok  Have you had a follow up appointment yet? (sorry can't remember when you said it was) Hope you're looking forward and planning next steps 

*Ebony*- June will be here before you know it   Glad that the meeting went well, don't worry about not taking any notes; you can always call the clinic for advice or just ask us   Try not to think too much about the injections as Doodler has said you can ask for the nasal spray or get DH trained to do them instead. The reality of actually doing them isn't as bad as the thought- honest  You'll be amazed at how quickly you get used to it.

*Lanky*- good to see you. Hope life is treating you well and William is doing grand 

Hope everyone else is well and had a good weekend. Nothing new to report from me  All well and just looking forward to getting on with finishing the house. Might have time to think about the next big 'project' once that one is finished 

Love
Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi maz glad you are doing well

where is everybody?


good luck wherever you are in tx

k x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just on really quickly as should be working 

*Katerina* - really, really sorry to hear your news  but I'll be keeping everything crossed you get some good news later in the week        Words are never enough in these situations 

Hello to everyone else - better actually do something or they'll knock my working from home on the head 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Katerina, Im hoping that it works out for you   

Maz, Will is doing Grand thank you, keeping me and the washing machine going full tilt  
Michelle.


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Katerina - so sorry to read your post and all you are going through.  As with everyone, so hoping that there might be better news on Friday however as Jayne said don't want to give you any false hope if it isn't to be this time.  Thinking of you loads and sending you one big  

Doodler - hope you are doing OK and enjoying being back home.  I always manage to get a bit emotional at Edinburgh Airport   bit like the end scene from Love Actually so I am sure any tear shedding from you was fully permissable after such big trip.  Keeping it all crossed for you.

Jayne - hope you are getting on OK as well - what happened to my image of you in your fancy designer bargains from Christmas - £15 skirts from M&S just not the same!!    All is going really well here... seem to have more energy than normal at the moment which is fab.  Long may it continue!

Hi to everyone else!  Busy as ever with work today so really need to get a few more things done!

Jo xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry didn't get back on last night for personals, long story, but will explain later.

Jayne - wow, hadn't realised you'd been workling on your MSc for 4 years - well done you for sticking with it and getting to the last hurdle.  Hoping that the summer brings graduation and a bump!    How's the d/r going?

Mimou - glad you've got an appt sorted for AGRC, let us know how you get on.  I'm sure there's another support thread for that clinic, but please don't forget about us here, the place wouldn't be the same without you  

Doodler - congrats on being PUPO!  Hope you made it home safely, and DH and Max-a-doodle are looking after you.  Still laughing about your vortex and enterage experience!   Hope you've acclimatised to the cold   Sending you lots of      and    for your 2ww

Maz - glad the renovations are going well, and you're starting to think about your next project - I'm assuming you're taking about bubba's arrival and not more work on the house  .  We're planning to put our house on the market in about 6 weeks, so I'm afraid I can't help to clean out your cupboards - will probably need to do mine again by then!  Hope you're on the mend with your cold  

Kat - really good to hear your Op went well, and you were able to get home the same day.  Don't think I know anyone else with a 'grade 3 throat'!  Think Doug could treat you to a nice dressy bracelet! 

Jo - I think you should give up on the unpacked boxes, and just give them to a charity shop - if you haven't needed the contents in a year they can't be that important!  I am attempting to clear out as much as possible before moving, so don't end up taking the unpacked boxes from when we moved 5 years ago!  

Ebony - as the girls have said, don't worry if you've forgotten things from your appt, I'm sure we can help if you need it.  I'm also a huge needlephob, so was really freaked by the whole injection thing.   I managed to train up my DH who has done most of my injs and has been a star!  Although I have had to do a few on my own, and you do get used to it.  I use a frozen gel pack to freeze a bit of my tummy first, I find it helps, but not sure if its just in my head!

Twiggy - so glad your op went well and your bleeding has eased.  Good luck with the Clomid, keeping fingers crossed that it does the trick this time    

Helen - how are you doing?  Has the news sunk in yet?  Hoping that your follow up will let you get a plan organised for moving forward 

Finbarina - great to hear from you! Hope your practise session went well 

Vonnie - sounds like you had a fab time in NYC - we're not jealous at all!  Hope the jet lag isn't too bad, and the Visa bill isn't too scary!

Chook - how you doing hun?  Any news on starting treatment?  

Lanky - fab to hear from you!  Glad William is keeping you busy, hoping your fitting in lots of cuddles around all the washing!

Katerina - how you doing petal?  Been thinking of you, and hope that you and DH are doing ok  

I'm sure I've missed people - sorry, but big hugs to everyone  
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Oops, sorry spent so much time on personals I forgot to tell you my long story!

A/F turned up yesterday, so called ERI to start things moving on my natural FET.
Then I got another call at 5.30pm last night to say that they'd been looking at my dates and would have to cancel my cycle  .  Turns out that the labs are closing for a week in April, and they wouldn't be able to monitor me properly for a natural cycle, and couldn't plan my embryo thaw, etc.  They were very apologetic, but I was really upset and fuming - I've only got over being cancelled last month, and built myself back up to getting started again!

After a night of tears and tantrums - and eventually having a proper chat with DH, we decided to go in this morning anyway to talk through our options.  So ended up deciding to do a medicated FET so have started d/r today!  

Still a bit dazed, but glad we've got started as was getting a bit frustrated with the waiting.  Hoping the d/r won't send me too loopy, but at least I can now plan whats happening and when.

So here we go again...
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## abbeys1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi guys,
not been on for a while, sorry!
Well i had mt egg recovery on tuesday, all well! i managed 7 good quality eggs, and when i phoned up yest, all of them had fertilised!! HURRAH!!
Going in at 10.30 to get 2 put back, hopefully the grade will be good , and im hoping for some frozen ones too!
Sorry its short!
Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Guys

Abbeys1, hoping your transfer went well and your sitting there with your feet up.  I hope the two week wait goes really fast with a great result at the end for you  

Dawn, really glad that you're getting to progress forward even though it's in a different form than you were expecting.  I'm glad someone else is now downregulating too.  I'm having to downregulate an extra week due to the lack of embryologists so we might be closer tother than we thought    My Masters has taken so long because I've done it a bit wonky due to haveing 6 IVF cycles at the same time    Most people had two years to do the taught bit and the dissertation where I asked for an extra year for the dissertation.  I then had an extension due to an almost postivive result and then once it was handed in, I then had to wait for my viva and then asked for 6 months as I had such major revisions to do....I'm hopeful that I will get to the end this summer and I can enjoy not studying for a bit....maybe start reading baby books by then    

Jo, my skirts are really nice...even if they are only fifteen quid each.  I had a disaster today though.  I ordered another Diane Von Furstenburg dress online for my friends wedding next week.  It was the same shape but different material.  It was reduced from £250 to £100.  I ordered it on Saturday and received an enail confirming my order but this morning they emailed me saying it was out of stock and they're cancelling the order.  I'm devastated      I hope you wren't too busy at work.  

Hi to Michelle Elaine Kirsty Maz Helen Vonnie Donna and everyone else  

Better get on with my essay...

Jayne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Jayne - how totally irritating about your next bargain Diane Von Furstenberg dress   (knew you wouldn't let me down and the M&S skirts were only a phase   - completely joking of course I am a total M&S girl through and through!)  Not giving you much time to get sorted for the wedding though    I get totally determined over these sorts of things - my Mum's outfit for our wedding ended up coming from a shop in deepest Wales somewhere and direct from the manufacturer in Belgium!  - wouldn't let them beat me.  Hope the extra week of down regging isn't too grim  

Hi to everyone else!  Abbey hope the ET went smoothly.  Dawn - glad you got a plan sorted... eventually.  Is so very stressful when things don't go according to plan.  Doodler   

Jo x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Wooohoo!!!!!!  I am just hoping that everyone is doing well, and not going donuts!!!!!  

Love and best wishes to you all.

Michelle


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Katerina- I've pm'd you 

Hi girls, sorry been awol- what a week to have not only my home computer die but also the internet connection for DH laptop go wonky- first chance I';ve had to get online 

I had my first HCG test this morning 8 days post transfer( but embryo was 6 days and hatching) and its in  biochemical limbo land too.Not negative i.e. below 5 and not  positive- its about 12 ( I know extremely low and dubious)which shows something  has happened and either its not viable or  more likely my immune system is attacking it or the levels are just low.I'm trying to delude myself here but know the reality. I won't know more till i go back on mon for 2nd test-if those haven't x3 or x4 then its not viable.At the moment I'm still hopeful as we've never even got this far before and you never know- maybe it was later implanting or maybe I'm  excellent at deluding myself.  Please keep everything crossed for us  

Kirtsy- glad op went well

love to all,
dx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Doodler* - I'll be keeping everything crossed       It sounds like it could still be early to test, so I'll be staying optimistic for you 

Hi to everyone else - just getting some tea, yum 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Abbey - Congrats on being PUPO!  Hope your ET went well and you're home with your feet up and being treated like a queen.  Wishing you lots of     and   for your 2ww

Jayne - hey cycle buddy!  Lack of embryologists was the reason I was cancelled last month, think they're just about to start someone new.  Feeling privileged to be cycling with you, here's hoping for a positive outcome for us both   .  How's the essay coming along?

Jo-edin - I'm almost glad that the plan has changed slightly, at least I can be sure when things are happening, so I can plan everything else thats going on in my life at the minute - txt, putting our house up for sale - only need to change jobs or get married again to get the full set of stressful things!   

Michell - Not going too donuts yet - but there's plenty of time for that!!

Doodler - Good to hear from you, was beginning to worry!  We've all got everything crossed for you          .  Please try to keep positive, wishing you all the luck in the world for Monday    .

Elaine - I don't know, come on here, but then disappear off for food!  Hope you enjoyed your tea!

Sending lots of   and    to everyone
Dawnxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Crap- my optimism only lasted 4 hrs-these levels are not sustainable- thanks for going along with me though.lost it doing my injections tonight...
dx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Doodler - will try to send as much PMA your way as possible               .  Hang in there hun
Dawnx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Doodler - No! I've just been on the other thread and hadn't got this update. Did you speak to the clinic? I'm absolutely miserable for you if this is the case. I was desperate for this to work for you and DH - you've been so determined and brave and deserve it so much. Sending you and DH lots of   and sympathy. Please call/PM if you need anything and take good care of yourselves. Crap is right - really, really crap  .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning girls,
how are you all?

Dawn and JAn posted you god luck on t'other thread       

Abbey- good luck on 2ww  

Jayne- its all happening on  here- how's d/r going?  

how's everyone else?
Got an email from my clinic to say don't give up yet so will just have to try and relax and hope for the best on monday- will be soon enough to be hysterical next week once I know for sure  maybe I'll try a pee stick later in the weekend- if nothing shows on that then the levels are still too low....what brands are good again- not used them for ages....
           for us all,
dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning All,

Hope everyone is well today.

Doodler just wanted to send you loads of     for the weekend and that I am thinking of you.  Dunno about the pee sticks but the one time I did manage to get pregnant I used Tescos own.

Vonnie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread will be started sometime today so if you have any lists, please ensure you save them before this thread gets locked 

I'll give you another "warning" before I actually lock this thread though 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Minxy- good luck with your cycle  

Vonnie- how was your holiday? I missed hearing all about it 
dx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey girls
Not supposed to be on here during working hours but had to quickly catch up.  Been so busy at work this week so not had a chance to catch up on all the messages.

katerina - thinking about you at your appointment today - sorry the test results were not good but have everything crossed for a little miracle - you really deserve it. 

Doodler - also sending you lots of   .  Will be thinking of you all weekend and hoping that Monday brings some good news...... sending lots of love to you and DH.

Sorry no more personals - best get off here at the moment!

Hello to everyone else

Hannahxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doodler,

Holiday was fab, we had such a laugh.  I just love going to New York, there is so much to do, we did the Brooklyn Bridge, Staten Island Ferry, UN Building, Chinatown and Little Italy and so much more.  The food was great had dinner in Rober De Niro's restaurant but was gutted to see the man himself, pigged out on cheesecake and had cocktails in the Marriott above Times Square in a revolving bar which was fun.  Also found this bar in Soho called The Merc which had great cocktails as well.  

We kind of went a bit mad on the shopping front as the exchange rate was so good (as you'll know) and I went a bit mad on the face cream and make up front as everything seemed so cheap to us.  Had to stop DH from buying a I-Phone or I-Touch from the Apple shop he was just like a kid in a sweetie shop, did try to catch up with your news when I was a away but I could not get near a MAC in the Apple store.

So basically I've just spent 9 days eating, shopping and drinking cocktails - no wonder I'm depressed with a whole load of washing and ironing to do and AF to boot!!!

Vonnie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Catching a sneaky post at work....

*Katerina*- how are you doing? Any further news  Sending lots of    &  to you and DH

*Doodler*- don't drive yourself  over the weekend. Thinking of you and DH . Am still keeping everything crossed for you; if clinic say don't give up then don't give up  Don't know if IVIG affects levels etc.. maybe just a late implantation? Bucket loads of     Not sure about the pee sticks, gave up using those years ago  Think lots of girls swear by the digital ones though that actually show up with the wording. If it'll make you less anxious then just get one and at least see what happens  Here for you anytime  sorry you're in cr*p limbo land 

*Vonnie*- you had such a great holiday. I'm jealous  Not envying the washing an dironing though  I'm ignoring mine at the minute and hoping that a kind fairy will come and do it all for me 

*Ebony*- hope you get a chance to relax at the weekend and de-stress from work.

*Jan*- how you doing hun? Any word on when you are cycling again? Wishing you all the best 

*Jayne*- no wonder you are annoyed about the dress  really annoying losing out on such a great bargain  What's the score with the ERI embryologists just now then  Complete pain for you having to downreg for an extra week- but at least your lining will be thin  Hope side effects aren't too bad. Lots of 

*Dawn*- wow back on the rollercoaster already  Glad that you've been able to start again even if it isn't the natural cycle you'd hoped for. All the best for this one   

*Abbey*- well done on EC and fert rates  100% is excellent. Hope ET went smoothly yesterday and you are resting up just now. Lots of    for your 2ww

 to all the other ERI (past & present) girls. Hope everyone is well and sending lots of  &  to all 

Love
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hey Maz-
how is the house coming on? When are you finishing up work? we sold our house on wednesday- not that I could care less , only we have to decide where to move to and find something in 9 wks assuming survey went ok today- there"s always renting I suppose!

Vonnie- NY sounded great- its fatal to take DHs to the Applemac stores- mine was the same- how we escaped without a purchase I don't know- well i do really- we'd spent everything on tx!Glad you had a great time.I'm looking at the washing pile too- don't you think I should be taking it very easy till i get mondays result at least....

got such a headache still- off to listen to my hypnotherapy and commune with baby that might be...
dx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

hope everyone is well and have a nice weekend planned

Doodler I typed two posts this morning both lost to my temperamental broadband   so just wanted to let you know that you've been in my prayers and will be over the weekend hoping for a great number on Monday.  

Katerina, hoping that the miricle is still happening for you too  

Better get on with the rewrites....

Jayne


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi guys

Sorry I've not been on for a while, been readin' and thinkin' of you all    and now especially

*Doodler * - Thinking bucket loads of  and  and

   for you for Monday.

What a wonderful thing being signed off with er "stress" for 2 whole weeks and being in Helen la-la land the whole time!!! Ideal for sorting out the head and making a little short term remedy which I'll hit the Scottish Gov with when I return next week!!! Ha ha!! It's been a hell of a year with starting this tx and sadly losing my Dad quite suddenly as well but onwards and upwards now Hohoho!!
The only news is that we are seeing a doc at RIE on 8 April to see what may be next for us.  for all who were enquiring.

*Katerina * - Thinking of you and DH hun, and hoping to hear some great news 

*Vonnie * - NYC is the biz ain't it!! We were there Nov nd DH also got into a techy shop and had an i-Touch in his hand watching a Liverpool game! Bought it on eBay when we came home though. Glad you had a brill time

*Dawn * - What a ***** for being cancelled!! Hope d/r is going OK    

*Jayne * - Can hardly keep up with all your doings!! Sounds like a fantastic achievement...Hope d/r is going well     

*Abbeys1 * - Fab news about embies. Hope ET went well and thinking lots of    for you for the 2ww. 

To everyone else, sending you mountains of  and 

Sorry must dash!! DH is thrusting the Chinese takeaway menu in front of me and putting his coat on!!

love
Helenxxxxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

doodler said:


> Crap- my optimism only lasted 4 hrs-these levels are not sustainable- thanks for going along with me though.lost it doing my injections tonight...
> dx


Try not to worry, everyone here is rooting big time for you      
Michelle


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Bored on a wet Sunday afternoon - only so much cleaning a girl can do!  Trying to persuade DH to come to Ikea, might have to bribe him with meatballs! 

Doodler - Hope your PMA has picked up.  As Michelle says, we're all rooting for you, and    for good news tomorrow.  Have everything, and I mean everything crossed for you!  Sending you masses of           and    .

Vonnie - sounds like you had a fab time, did you manage to get DH away from the Applemac store long enough to get to Tiffany's?    How's the ironing coming along?  

Maz - I know, has been a while coming, but can't believe the rollercoaster has started again, think I'm in denial that its started at the minute, as DH has to keep reminding me about my injections!  Drugs have sent me   already though - was shouting at DH for most of yesterday, and just couldn't help myself!  Glad he's much more laid back than me, otherwise there might have been a black eye or 2!    Feeling a bit more with it today though.

Helen - how you doing hun?  Glad you've been able to get your head around things on your 2 weeks off.  I think you deserve it after the year you've had - really sorry to hear about your dad  .  Good luck for your appt on the 8th, I hope you can come up with a plan of action for the future. 

Jayne - how's your d/r coming along? Do you have a date to go in for your baseline scan?  I've to go in on the 9th April.

Hello and big hugs to Lanky, Jan, Chook, Jo, Abbey, Katerina, Mimou, Finbarina. Twiggy, Ebony, Kat, Elaine, Jannie, Clarabelle and and anyone else I might have forgotten  

Off to Ikea!
Dawnx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

How are you all today?  Doing fine, been such a domestic goddess this weekend cleaned the house from top to bottom and finished my ironing so feeling pretty pleased with myself today.  Even managed to go out for a run yesterday morning, determined to lose weight for the summer.

Dawn, didn't realise you were starting tx so soon.  How's the d/r going, still don't know how I managed to coax dh out the apple shop purchaseless but we did go into the Tiffany's and came out with a nice turquoise back to boot.  We bought each other something to remind us of the trip.

Doodler, how you doing, was thinking of you over the weekend,    for tomorrow.

Jayne, how are you feeling, hope things are doing okay.

Bored now as I've got nothing else to do.  DH away again with work so on my ownsome!!

Take care everyone

Vonnie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie will be back properly tomorrow

doodler dont give up honey, good luck for tomorrow got everthing crossed for you. I used the clearblue digi test if that helps      thinking of you

katerina how are you

ok have to run 

speak tomorrow

k x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a quickie from me too and will try to do a proper post soon, energy levels permitting 

*Doodler* - loads of luck for tomorrow  Still keeping everything crossed for good news from you      

*Katerina* - hope all is well with you and you are taking good care of yourself      

*Dawn and Jayne* - hope you are both staying sane on the downreg drugs and all is progressing nicely      

Hope everyone else is doing well and having a nice weekend 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way.................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135030.new#new


----------

